# Anyone cycling or due to start very soon?



## CJ

Hi just wondering if anyone else is cycling or due to start soon? I start d/r injections next Sat (21st) and would love a cycle buddy or 2 
We have 4 frosites left from our last go and we have always say we would use any we had left so we are using them all on this final go before we get off the roller coaster for good. Have been ttc or going through tx etc for about 9yrs now and have been very lucky to have 2 successful pg's but it's now time to get off so going to use our last precious frosties and really hoping and praying were blessed again.

CJ x


----------



## *katie*

CJ!!!!!!!!!! Wow, that's such exciting news hun!

Will be sending you lots and lots of              for your frosties.

Hope all good with you.

x x x x


----------



## Rah

Hi CJ,

I started DR on 13th March due for EC on 21st April. As you can see from signature our little boys are similar age. I just had FET, only none of my 3 FE survived the thaw so we are going for a fresh IVF. I looked on cycle buddies but the March/April thread is already so busy I know I won't be able to keep up.
So you have twin boys too??

Good to have someone else to chat to. Feel a bit greedy as we have a baby but have to say it doesn't feel like the pressures off.

Lots of love

Sarah


----------



## CJ

Hi Katie, Oops found me hiding here then   thanks for the lovely post Hun, were all fine thanks, boys are getting so big and start school this yr (I can't believe where the times gone) and Ivoh well he's just huge (well to me) he's put on sooo much weight he's like a little roly-poly and so sweet, he's just a dream. How are your two getting on, I don't often look on the bb&b's and never seem to post these days, I'm lost as to whats going on with everyone. Hope your all well.

Hi Sarah, yeah a cycle buddy! , I too looked on the March/April thread but I think I'm better posting on there, as I have the boys I worry a lot about others feelings and when you have yet to have a successful cycle it must be beyond hard having someone like me posting with 3 little miracles.
You are definitely not greedy Hun, I do think like that sometimes but if fertility wasn't an issue we wouldn't never have these thoughts, I have 3 beautiful boys (yep twins and a little boy) but I also have these 4 very precious embies and it would be a crime not to use them when we would dearly love to give them a chance. 

Think your ET will be near mine, do you know when ET will be? Mine should be the 30th, I have just received my drugs thismorning so all feeling a bit real now.
Lovely to have someone to 'chat' , I know what you mean about not being able to keep up on the bigger thread, I'm terrible at remember where everyone is at.

CJ x


----------



## Rah

Hi CJ,

I agree about not feeling comfortable when you already have had success, even though it's never easy. I remember how I felt at the time. My clinic can't fit me in til April so because my period was early i'll DR a bit longer, my transfer won't be until 23rd April, only earlier if I over stim?

I felt I needed to give my frozen embies a chance. It would feel wrong to me to destroy them. As it happened they weren't strong enough but at least we gave them the opportunity. It made me sad though.

Glad you're my cycle buddy, although you'll be 2wwaiting before me.

I love little boys, we're very lucky xx


----------



## CJ

Thats similar to me, this time I will be d/r for about 5 and a half wks, I start on Saturday (this Sat coming) It's the longest d/r I've had, not looking forward to the injections though   I know I shouldn't moan but I do hate it, lucky I only have to do the d/r ones though and not the stimms ones. I think I might have confused you, you will be on the 2ww before me, I'm having ET on the 30th of April, if we have any of the 4to go back, so if you have yours on the 23rd of April then you'll be a wk ahead of me  
Not to much ahead though, be lovely to have a cycle buddy this time,with my last tx I cycle on the cycle buddies thread but I always felt different having had the twins already, they all made me feel very welcome though but like you say you do remember the first few time you cycle without success and it's different. 
I agree about using the frosties first, really sorry they didn't thaw it's such a hard time but you just don't know if your going to get to et or not but you still have to do all the drugs etc.
On our 2nd FET we only had 2 and the one that made it was pretty rubbish but I wanted to give it a chance before starting fresh. We wont be doing anymore cycles after this one so using all 4 to hopefully get a good one and then it's out of our hands if we add to our brood.

Just received my drugs this morning so it's getting a bit more real now   How is d/r for you? I'm awful normal I'm really horrid to DH so don't think he's looking forward to 5+ wks of me d/r  

Boys are lovely, people always assume we wanted Ivoh to be a little girl after the twins but we were so happy he's such a poppet and so good and we were just so pleased to be pg you just don't think about that do you.

CJ x


----------



## Rah

He has the scrummiest smile. Sorry I misunderstood. I will be ahead won't I. Out frosties were frozen at 2 3 cells and 1 4 cell. I think the Clinic leaves them a bit longer these days before freezing. We could have had one put back but it lost 1 cell on thaw, and another overnight. I didn't fancy a 2ww with those odds so we cut our losses.

I would love to have a girl to know what it's like, but i thought I wanted Samuel to be a girl but i love boys. I look at all his gorgeous clothes and toys and think it would be lovely to use it all again.

I'm secretly hoping for twins. I am one of 3 and think it would be great. Also have to think that we may not get lucky again. Sam was 3rd go for us but I will definately do it at least 3 times again if I need to. While age is on my side I will keep at it. Have only been DR for a few days, just waiting for the migraines and hot flushes to kick in, oh joy!

I'm still in touch with my Oct 06 cycle buddies on here. Some have been lucky some have not. posts are a lot less frequent that they used to be.

4 frosties is a good number. Your body is obviously good at being pregnant so here's hoping xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

I am due to start DR on 25th March.  So ET will be around 23rd April.  Funnily enough I also have a son called Sam ... so we all have lots in common eh!?

This is my first cycle of IVF though and I am papping myself to be honest.  Just arranged for the drugs to be delivered on Wednesday.  Better start practising with the needle ...  

Leppyloo x


----------



## Rah

Welcome Leppyloo (cool name),

Samuel means God has heard, I thought that was very appropriate at the time. We will be cycle buddies too. Good luck with tx. I'm sure me and CJ can answer many of your questions. Jabbing soon becomes part of your daily routine. Weirdly you miss it when it stops....or is that just me 

Is it stupid that I've been on here and only just noticed the bubble feature!!!!!

Can you blow me some...............thanks xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya Rah,

I have Endometriosis and after a laparoscopy and 3 months of Clomid - I conceived Sam.  I named him after Dr Samuel Beckett (from Quantum Leap)!    But afterwards discovered that my great-grandfather was a Samuel - so that's the official story now!  

Clomid didn't work this time ... don't think IUI is the way to go.  So it's IVF time!  Been trying for about 3 years.  Thanks for being my cycle buddy!  

I clicked on the bubble thing - but not sure what it's supposed to do?

Speak soon x


----------



## CJ

Ooh cool another cycle buddy , and here I was worried no one would reply  

Hi Leepyloo welcome wishing you loads of luck with your treatment, as Sarah says if you have any questions I'm sure between the 2 of us will have an answer, injections aren't nice but you do get used to it..."Sarah...umm yes I would think it's just you that misses them Hun "      I have to say I do always find it a goal to reach because once the injections stop I know that ET is around the corner.

I used to love Quantum Leap where has it gone? Also thought Sam Beckett was a bit dishy myself (only when he was himself). Wonder if he ever made it home..? 

Sarah will blow you some bubbles and you too Leepyloo, don't want to make everyone as mad as me but I have a thing about the bubbles having three 7's in them (i.e 7787 like mine) it's just one of the many weird things I do when I'm cycling, I have a list  

My twins are from FET so we were not prepared for it at the scan, I was still in shock to be pg as I had so much bleeding, but you never know Sarah I have a few friends who have twins from IVF so it could be   Do you have to ask to have 2 put back at your clinic, I don't know what the rules are know r.e SET and everything?

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

I am starting d/r this Friday.  Due EC week beginning 27 April.  I have a lovely 4 year old girl from tx.  Would be lovely to have other cycle buddies that have already been lucky with tx too. 

Waiting for my drugs to arrive this morning - hope they get here soon.

Look forward to chatting.

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Hello again,

Leppyloo, made me laugh how Samuel got his name....I would stick with the Quantum Leap story!

Welcome Sue. Good luck with your treatment. Hope the drugs have arrived and you remember what to do! We will be sharing the 2ww if al goes to plan.

CJ, can I ask about bleeding My dear friend tested pos last weds but started bleeding on friday. Started light but has got heavier, now light again. Clinic couldn't help and asked her to re test yesterday.....still positive. Does this sound similar to you. She was convinced it was game over, and I have to say I didn't think bright red period type blood could be good news. Sorry if this brings back bad times. Am just desperate to offer her some encouragement. She still has 2 weeks until first scan.

I will be having 2 put back as long as we have 2. Clinic are working toward single ET but not set in stone yet.

Loving this thread already. Know I will be sane or insane in good company now xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi 
can i pop on board!!!

i too have a Samuel!!!
i started dr last friday and EC for 6th april which i have noticed is alot earlier!!!
wehad a failed fet last year so very nervous as finacially we can barely afford this fresh cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!
the clinic will only put in one blast too this time!!!!!
hope to chat

kerri xxxx


----------



## CJ

All these people cycle at the same time with Samuel's, spooky!

HI Sue welcome to the group, look like there will be a few of us on the 2ww together, fab just what I was hoping for   You start the day before me, hope your drugs arrived today, got mine yesterday.

HI Kerri welcome to you too! Your EC is early, at least you down have to d/r too long, you'll be on the 2ww first then, good luck for this cycle  

HI Sarah I don't mind talking about the bleeding, it's very hard to tell whats going on with your friend, I had lots of bleeding it was just like a normal AF if not a bit more blood. I thought it was definitely over, I was scanned at 5 wks and 5days and they saw 2 babies and 2 heartbeats so we were over the moon of course. I have to say I had no pain at all only really heavy red bleeding. At the scan they couldn't really see what was causing but said as long as I had no pain not to worry. They did say that although bleeding isn't normal in pg it is common. I was thinking if she doesn't have pain and is still getting strong positive tests maybe it could be twins as I was told it was common in twins. Hope that helps a bit Hun, your friend must be beside herself. I remember how I felt at the time and it was just awful. Hope it all goes well for her, keep me posted  
Glad you get to have 2 put back, I really think it should be don't to the couple involved.

Love CJ x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

CJ - Glad to have others to share 2WW madness with.  Drugs arrived OK but not until 11:45.

Hi Kerri - Nice to see you here too.

Rah - My clinic haven't said anything to me but other girls from my clinic tell me they are working towards SET.  Apparently they now have to justify double transfer.

Funny with all the Samuels.  Do love that name and it was on our list if DD had been a boy.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya everyone,

Didn't have time to log on yesterday ... and can't believe all the new entries ... and all the Samuels!  Hope it's a good sign!  Also CJ mentioned having 7s in her bubble number ... my drugs arrived today and cost £707.77 - which I thought was a really odd number!  Clutching at straws maybe ...  
Now the drugs are here - it all feels a bit more real.  I'm hoping to get my positive feelings back because I've gone a bit flat over the last few months.  I was originally given a date a month earlier - but got family visiting at the start of April and couldn't be doing with them here during the 2ww.  So now I'm starting D/R next week instead.  EC 21st April ... 

A couple of weeks ago Sam said he had a dream that there were 2 baby girls in our house!  I hope he's right!  I was always terrifed of having twins but now I see them as a blessing.  My clinic has said that they will put up to 2 back in ... but did talk about only using one if the embryo is very good ... although she said it is up to us.  If there are 2 - I will have 2.

Sarah - hope your friend is ok ...  

CJ - Sam Beckett was dishy - I agree!    He never went home ... the last episode was so sad.  

Off to a cottage this weekend - to relax - before I start D/R.  So will catch up next week.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## CJ

He never went home!   What happened to him then? I knew saw the last episode  

Cottage sounds a lovely idea get really relaxed before all the "fun" start   four 7's that is lucky , I gave you and Sarah 7's in you bubbles too coz I'm such a believer   Wonder if that dream comes true then, twins are great, hard work for sure but it's so special and I love that mine are such good friends too. That's a lot of money for drugs, wow are you having any special drugs for you cycle?

Hello to everyone hope your all enjoying the sunshine!

CJ x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Leppyloo - Hope you have a lovely weekend away.  Hope dreams come true.

Hi CJ, Rah and Kerri    Hope you are all well.

Gorgeous day today.  Have just cleared special place in the fridge for my drugs (these boxes are so big).  Can't believe I am starting on Friday.  Feel a mixture of excited and nervous - already stressing about test day  

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Wow busy busy,

Sorry not posted. Feeling awful on Buserelin, Last 24hours had migraine and now AF back with vengeance, must be the Primulot.....forgot how rubbish it can make you feel. Also had old school friend die on Monday night, 28 years old. Very sad.

Anyway enough of the cheery stuff. lol

Welcome Kerri, don't worry that you will be in the lead. Kind of wish I didn't have to spend so long DR because of clinic dates. Know what you mean about the finances. I put it on the BMI card we have which makes it feel like manopoly money......still have to pay at some point though. Tis a little weird that there are a few Samuels on here, great choice though!

Leppyloo, we will be having our Easter Egg Hunt (EC) on the same day..21st. 

CJ, thanks for your description of your bad time, sounds very similar. She tested again yesterday and all is good. Bleeding has stopped so she has calmed down....a little. Thanks for the bubbles too......if I get twins I will blame you!

Sue, I'm worried where you will put your chocolate as your fridge is so full. lol! Don't understand the drugs being delivered? Have you bought them privately? I get mine through clinic pharmacy. I suppose it's different depending on where you are. Good luck tomorrow....are you sniffign or jabbing

Have fab weekend. Will try get on here most days now we are busy....otherwise hard to catch up.

Sarah


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi

Sarah - I am sure I can always find room for chocolate (if it lasts long enough to go in the fridge)   .  I could have got my drugs from the clinic pharmacy but they are so much more expensive.  By getting them elsewhere I saved £252.  Thanks for the good wishes - I will be sniffing.  Sorry you are not feeling well and so sorry to hear about your friend    

Hello everyone else.     and   to all.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi all hope you've all been enjoying the sunshine  

Sue I got my drugs from somewhere else too, a lot cheaper. you've saved a lot there which is good. What drugs need to go in the fridge? Sorry being nosey, I've only ever put the one injection you take just before EC in the fridge before all the rest I put under my bed   hope that's right.
Choccy never gets near my fridge, barely makes it to the front door when I buy it.

Hi Sarah , sorry your not feeling great, thats what I'm like on buserelin so not looking forward to that part of it.
Also really sorry to hear about your school friend, god how awful, that's no ages is it.
Glad you pg friend is doing ok, will they give her a scan? I was scanned when I had a bleed ,  went to the early pg unit maybe she could go to her local one?
Oh someone has to have twins so you never know Hun  

Hi to Leppyloo, Kerri and all 

Well not much to report here, it's funny how you have such a long time of doing nothing and then it all gets busy at once with treatment.
nOT long until Saturday though so getting exciting.

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi CJ - I put my stimming drugs in the fridge - just because I will not be using them for a while.  Although they would be OK at room temperature for 3 months.  Good luck for starting injections tomorrow.

Hello everyone and hope you all have a good weekend.

First sniffs went OK this morning.  Seems a long time until baseline now though.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Thanks for explaining that Sue, I never knew you could putyour stims in the fridge, I have my d/f etc under the bed   
Glad your first sniff went ok, only another million to go then hey   well thats how I feel about these injections. It does seem a long time until baseline scan doesn't it, mine is nearly 3wks away.

Well first injection done thismorning, was a right baby about it and took 20mins to do it  

Hope everyone is doing ok, another lovely day today weather wise xx


----------



## Rah

Hi CJ, glad you've got your first few injections out the way. I hope the process is getting quicker! I could have had my base line on either 26th March or 2nd April. I went for earlier one because we are away on 2nd. Will still be dr until 7th April......that seems a long time too. Have a sore spot from todays injection, wonder if I jabbed in the wrong place.

My friend managed to get her midwife friend to scan her at the early pg unit last week. Doesn't look good. Her lining was only 5mm and nothing was seen in there, although it's still a bit early to see. I'm guessing 5mm is too thin to sustain a pg. Clinic were annoyed she had a scan and said she should continue taking progesterone support and come for her scan as planned on 30th. Poor girl is in turmoil.......this is not making me feel terribly positive as 2 other friends have had BFN in last 2 weeks.

I never put anything but trigger injection in fridge but live in an abnormally hot flat which is hard to keep cool so now I put everything in there. Put none of them in there on my successful cycle!

Hi Kerri, Sue and Leppyloo, hope you've all had a nice weekend.

lots of love


----------



## xrachx

Hello....room for another?

we had a little boy in Oct 2007 from IVF (we are with Hull) we have a daughter too who is 14, i started dr-ing on thursday last (19th) and we are desperate for a bfp, we were first time luck last time so would love it to work straight away again, has anyone here had a second tx work first try? looking forward to getting to know you all.x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Welcome Rach - Sorry afraid it didn't work for me first try.  Hope it does for you.      Hope d/r is going OK.  Do you know when baseline is yet?

Sarah - So sorry to hear about your friend.   Hope your sore spot gets better and it doesn't happen again.  

CJ - Well done on completing your injections.  Know what you mean about taking time to do it - I always seem t take ages to do the first injection of a cycle.  Hope all going well.

Hi Leppyloo and Kerri.

Day 4 of d/r and everything seems to be OK and no side effects.  Must go got huge pile of ironing waiting.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone ... I'm back from a good but tiring weekend (not quite what I had planned!).  Can't believe how many new posts there are - I must get on here every day to keep up!

I didn't know you could get your own drugs.  The nurse just told me that they arrange them through a company who delivered them to my house.  I'm not on anything special.  Gutted if I could have saved money!  I am in Cheshire btw ... so with North West Fertility clinic based in Leighton Hospital in Crewe.

I start my D/R today ... first injection tonight - no time this morning.  Feeling a bit nervous but reckon it will be ok after first one.  Having other stresses at moment with childcare - can really do without it!  Life is such a battle sometimes!

Sarah - hope you are feeling a bit better?  So sorry about your friends.  How come you're on Buserelin already if your EC is same day as me?  Different cycle lengths?  Soz for being nosey ...  

Hi Sapphire, Kerri, Sue and Rach ... hope you are all well today!

CJ - In the last episode of Quantum Leap, Sam Beckett leapt into this mining town in the 1950s - whole episode centered around this bar.  And he leapt in as himself!  All the characters had been in previous episodes but they were not the same people (if that makes sense).  It was all a bit surreal.  Anyway long story short - the owner of the bar was kind of like God or an angel ... well he was the one in control of the leaping.  Sam told him he wanted to go home but he said that basically Sam needed to continue with his work and help people.  He leapt into Beth's home (Al's 1st wife) and told her Al was alive (the original history was that she thought Al was killed at war and married someone else).  So he helped Al.  And then it finished with the line 'Dr Sam Beckett never returned home'.  



Well better do some work I suppose ... 

Love

Leppyloo xx


----------



## kerribluecat

hi all
well been injecting burselin since the fri 13th, af arrived 2 days late ( yesterday) so nowhaving scan on next tues to see to start the merional to help with eggs!!!
had amajor hot flauch last night and though i was goin to have to run outside into the cold and wet just to cool down!!! 

so hoping we get lucky again as we r truelly scrapping the bottom of the money pot barrel to pay for all this!!!!

i always put drugs in fridge and did before (bfp), i used to get mine from clinic too and this time still am but as its so far away they r delivering it to me as now running short of syringes too, so dont have anought till next tues scan!

hope everyone is ok, 

xxxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah  . really sorry to hear about your friend,. I don't know anything about linings so not sure what it should be. I really hope it's just too early, I know with my last pg I was scanned at 6wks and there was nothing but a sac, and they thought that was a blighted ovum but a week later there was DS heartbeat and all. Really hoping is all well 
It is so hard when people that are close to you have a negative cycle, its awful for them and reminds you of how you just never know what will happen. Thats the hard thing about having cycle buddies, the support is amazing and I wouldn't be without it, but by the end of the 2ww we will have been through so much on here and possible negative and positive outcomes are bound to be on our minds and I don't want any one on here to not get there dream.

I too have sore spots from injecting, my prob is I like to use the same leg and I often seem to get a vein or something as it stings like hell and when I take the needle straight out it bleeds. Have done my 5th one thismorning and I'm getting a bit quicker  

Hi Leppyloo, glad you have a good weekend, now the fun starts, Good luck with that first injections hope it goes well, it does get easier to do as you go along but I have to say I'm already crossing each day off and I'm only on day 5 

That is so sad about Sam beckett, how did I missed that. I was really hoping he would go home so we could see this amazing life he wanted to get back too. What a cr*p ending... I only like nice ending where it all works out. Poor bloke a life of never knowing what you might be next, Man, Woman, Animal (he was a space monkey once, do you remember that?)...I need to get out more I think 

Hi Sue glad all is going ok for you. Those injections can takes ages can't they, I ok on drawing it all up etc but I find injecting it really slowly (and I mean really slowly) is the only way it doesn't sting. That why I never use an auto injector as I like to be in control.

Hi Rach welcome to the thread, hope your injections are going ok? Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle 

Not much to report here, just plodding along, have had a busy wk and it's not long till the wkend and that will be one wk down already. Haven't been grumpy or had a go at dh yet so doing well.

XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

CJ - Yes I certainly like to be in control where injections are concerned.  I have heard some people say that they get their DH to do it.  There is no way in the world that my DH is coming anywhere near me with a needle.  I know I can't believe I have been d/r for nearly a week now.

Kerri - Good luck for Tuesday.    

Leppyloo - Hope first injection has gone OK.  Sorry you are having childcare problem - hope you sort them soon  

Hi Sarah and Rach.

Nothing to report really - everything still going OK.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya everyone,

DH is giving me my injections.  I just couldn't imagine sticking a needle in myself ... I'm not afraid of needles or anything but thought it best if he did it.  We were both nervous but it was fine!  Didn't hurt at all ... the only thing was that afterwards it went all hot, red and itchy and there was a lump like a bite / sting.  Dabbed TCP on it and it went down within the hour.  Dabbed TCP on first tonight and I didn't even feel it go in ... still red afterwards but not as bad.  So all in all - it's going well.    

How long does it take for any side effects to kick in?

Sarah ... ignore my query about why you are already on Buserelin ... I was confused and thought that was the Stimms drugs  

CJ ... I wish Sam B had gone home too and I remember the space chimp one ... my favourites were when he was a woman  

Everyone else ... hope you are all well ...  

Love

Leppyloo xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya everyone,

Hope you are all well?  Everyone seems to have gone quiet .... 

Day 6 of jabs today ... and no side effects yet.  Feeling a bit yucky coz waiting for AF - but other than that I am fine.  

Hope to catch up with you all soon  

Leppyloo xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Leppyloo, it is a bit quiet on here but then I'm guilty on not posting very much the pass few days too  Its that weird time when you have started tx but your not really doing anything exciting if you know what I mean, do have my 1st scan next Thursday (9th) so actually looking forward to that as it will mean a trip to the clinic and a step forward.

I'm definitely feeling the effects of the drugs, I've been such a moody mare over the weekend, I'm on day 10 today, I'm feeling really tired too and having a bit of blurry vision so having a blood test Tuesday to check iron just in case, best to get these things checked. Other than that doing ok, my injections still sting, not sure why , I'm doing them really slowly , any slower and I'd be going backwards  

Hi Sue, I'm right with you there, I'd never let DH near me with a needle. He's a Diabetic so he's used to doing them a few times a day but that just makes it worse as he's itching to jab me as he thinks it wont hurt me if he does it...over my dead body   Hope the injections are going ok and your not feeling too bad. leepyloo you have a very gentle DH to let him do yours, I think your very brave  

Hi Sarah how things are going ok with you?

Hi Kerri and Rach hope your both ok  

Just had a mad cleaning frenzy, not sure if that's anything to do with the drugs but house is nice and tidy for a change which always makes me feel better.

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

CJ - Well done on cleaning.  I had a cleaning surge this morning too.  DD seems to have done her best to mess it up again though.  At least my DH is happy for me to do them myself can't imagine what it is like to have DH so keen to have a go.  

Leppy - Glad all going OK.  I am feeling a bit yucky waiting for AF too.  Glad everything is OK  with DH doing the jabs.

Hi Sarah, Rach and Kerri.

Everything OK - day 11 of d/r - feeling very tired and forgetful and don't appear to be able to type today.  DD has a cold which I am hoping not to catch as it will make the sniffing difficult.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Well hello!  I thought you'd all gone into hiding!  

My family are coming this weekend - so I need to clean!  But no time - at work til Wednesday.

I said no side effects ... but I feel tired too ... and finding it hard to string a sentence together.  But because I have Endo - I feel like that most months before AF - so put it down to that.  I certainly don't have PMT ...   ... I think ...  

CJ - my scan is on 9th too ... I'm getting worried that the drugs are not working - coz no specific side effects ...  

Take Care everyone

Love

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Hi Sue and Leppyloo, so glad others are feeling tried too, it's really hitting me these last 2 days, I have to drag myself out of bed most mornings   but it's now lasting all day , that feeling you'd really love a nap, I have my blood test tomorrow so will see if iron has anything to do with.

Sue it's the same at my house, it always looks great after I've cleaned then the boys get all their toys, books, bits and bobs out and you can't even see that I've cleaned   

Leppyloo I'm sure the drugs are working Hun, I'm used to having bad mood swings and feeling really snappy when d/ring, I really do feel 100% again once I start the hrt tablets, it's like a wonder drug for me. It doesn't look good for me and the menopause does it   

My AF arrived to day, spot on I can't believe it, at least I don't have to panic it's not arrived before scan date.

CJ xx


----------



## Rah

Sorry for quick post. Mis other friend who tested yesterday...sing you guys. In cornwall staying with Mum and she's not on line. At friends using her lap top but also helping her with wedding plans so have to be brief.
Haven't read all posts as feeling a bit rushed. Promise I will catch up when I'm home on the weekend.

News: Friend had miscariage confirmed...now going for frozen cycle when clinic can do it
My stims and EC brought forward to 14th now instead of 21st. Pleased to be doing it earlier.
Had friend who had baby same time as me and she tested yesterday.....another positive.....reminds me how up and down this whole process is.


have to go....just wanted to let you know i haven't died from gangrene following a dodgy injection!

lol


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

My AF has still not arrived - was due on Sun / Mon.  Is that common - i.e. could the D/R be delaying it?  Bit annoying as my family are coming tomorrow - and could have done with it being over by now!  Will a delayed AF delay anything else?

Sarah - really sorry to hear about your friend.  Good news re your EC!  

CJ - maybe my menopause will be fine then ...    or it could be the acupuncture.  I have been having it for quite a few weeks now - in order to prepare my body for the drugs.

Take Care everyone

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Lee - Hope AF arrives for you soon.  I think D/R can cause a delay sometimes and as long as you have had a bleed before baseline it should not delay anything else.

Sarah - So sorry you hear you friends had a miscarriage.   Good news for you that you can get to EC sooner and great news from your other friend - hope you will be pregnant together again.

CJ - Hope blood test goes well.  

Hello everyone else.  to all

Thumping headache today - think I need to drink more water.  Or it could just be that DD has a friend to play and they are not exactly being quiet.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

I'm freaking out!  I've just done a test and it is a BFP!!    I know I should be ecstatic but it has kicked off a whole load of strange emotions in me.  I'm so anxious because I have been injecting drugs and I was already pregnant!  I had a m/c 2 years today ... so I'm worried that is going to happen again!  I just don't get it ... we only did it twice last month because I felt rubbish!  

I did a test on Day 23 - but there was no sign of anything

The clinic is closed - so I spoke to a GP who told me to stop injecting and to get in touch with the clinic in the morning.

    

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Wow Lee -               that everything is OK.  I have heard of others getting BFP when d/r and everything has been OK.  Lots   for you.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

OMG Lee, I have read stories of this happening to people but never actually "met" one  That fantastic, as I was reading down the page I looked at your post saying af had not arrived and I jokingly said to myself "I bet she's pg" but didn't really think it if you know what I mean. That is so amazing, huge congrats. I can totally understand your worry with taking injections etc but I thought I read somewhere that the injections stop messages going to some gland in your brain that produces hormones that develop, mature and release eggs but that's all (maybe totally wrong)so I think it should be ok as your pasted that bit, just stop the injections of course. Clinic might give you progesterone pessaries to something to make sure baby has lots to going on  not sure. There are probably lots of people this has happened to on here so maybe write a message on another board asking what others did etc.
I know your scared but this is so exciting, sending you lots of sticky positive vibes    

My god this thread is good, we haven't even got to the 2ww stage and we have our 1st BFP, hope this is a sign of good things to come  

CJ xx


----------



## CJ

Just thought maybe that's why you haven't had any d/r effects, you said you felt tried which is a pg sign but nothing else. Also the acupuncture might have helped with lots of things too. How positive is the test btw?

CJ xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi Sue & CJ,

Thx for your messages. I spoke to the clinic today and they said the D/R drugs won't cause a prob but of course to stop them now! Unfortunately they can't scan me until week 6 ... so have to wait til 17th April. Ever since I found out, I have had serious back ache and period type pains in my stomach. So of course now I'm panicking about having another m/c. But I have to keep telling myself that there's nothing I can do about it ...
  

I was wondering if they would need to increase my progesterone but they haven't mentioned it ...

I did a cheap test earlier in the day and got a very faint line. Then did a Clear Blue digitial early one and it read PREGNANT 1-2 (1-2 weeks ... but of course I will be classed as 4 weeks). 

I hope that this lasts! And I hope everyone in this thread has a BFP this time ... 



Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee - So glad the clinic were able to reassure you that the drugs would not cause a problem.  I had loads of period pains and backache in early pregnancy so it is not necessarily a bad thing.  Scan probably seems a long way away for you.  Keeping everything crossed all is OK.              Hope you will stick around on this thread and let us know how things go.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi Lee, great news the drugs haven't done any damage, god how exciting though, thinking your were about to start tx and then you finally get a bfp. I know the scan seems a long way off but hey closer than EC would have been ha ha.
Have everything crossed for you that it all goes really well for you. Don't leave us those will you, you can be our lucky charm  xx

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok?

Can't believe I've done 2 wks of d/r already , time does move quickly. Have all the boys at ho,me for the hols now so I'm sure the next 2 wks will fly by.

CJ xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Thanks for your kind messages CJ and Sue.  Hope you have both had a good weekend.

I am ok ... just so very anxious ... and back and fore the toilet checking!  I always knew it would be like this if I conceived again ... tis horrible that I can't just be happy and excited.  Roll on 17th April!!     

I will keep you all informed and of course I am still really interested to find out how your IVF treatments go.

Take Care  

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Crikey, you go away for a week and it's better than Eastenders on here!

Lee, amazing news! I completely understand your anxiety and sincerely hope that after your scan on 17th you will be able to relax a little. I bet it was a bit scary not being able to get hold of clinic and knowing you had taken the drugs already. Really pleased it will have no detrimental effects.

CJ.....hope your boys are good for you during the Easter break, and that the weather stays fair so they don't get cabin fever.

Sue, how are the headaches? I've suffered worse this time than ever before. Better be worth it. You have my sympathy. Hope you have some support around if you get a really bad one, no fun with a little one to look after.

Kerri, hope you're doin ok.

We had a lovely break visiting family and friends in Cornwall.....still catching up with the washing though and back to work tomorrow. Have follicle scan in morning and not been able to notify work. Hope they haven't booked any early appts for me. I haven't told boss what I'm doing, do you think I should? She wasn't working with me when I first did treatment. Gonna be hard to explain being late mon and weds and then absent for next week (i work mon tues weds) EC is tues and I think I should stay off weds to recover.............this makes me a bit mad cos you don't have to tell your boss that you're regularly shagging to try get pg!!!!!! Oooh sorry to rant, you get my point I'm sure.

Any way, feeling like I've been kicked in stomach by a horse so bathing then bed for me.

night night......it's good to be back on here xx


----------



## CJ

Hi lee hope your doing ok, any news your end, are you feeling pg yet, sickness etc. It prob seems ages to your scan but it will come around quickly and with Easter in between hopefully it will seem to pass quicker.

Hi Sue hope your not suffering too much with headaches, I've had a few and I do drink a lot (water of course ) one of the nasty side effect. Where are you in your tx now...maybe we should have a list thing with dates etc so we can keep an eye out for where each other is so we don't miss any important dates..?

Hi Sarah, " better than Eastenders"  that made me chuckle, well with the passed story line it wouldn't be hard, I thought it was all rubbish but I must remember it's only a soap and on to board people with my thoughts on that 
Glad you had a lovely time in Cornwall, weathers been great hasn't it.

GOOD LUCK TODAY!! sorry been miles away and didn't realise you had a scan today, you've prob had it by now but hope it goes really well   

r.e your boss, I think if your boss is nice and understanding I would tell her maybe, it would explain you days and time off. I know it's not fair having to explain private stuff but it may help you as they will hopefully be more understanding, esp if you need any more time off maybe in 2ww or something.
I would def have the Wed off because it's not the same as ovulating naturally your body is going through a lot and you will be sore the next day etc so I think I would if I was you.

Not much happening here, still jabbing, have scan on Thursday and then hopefully start hrt a few days after that, so I will feel normal again I hope.
Had blood test back, in fact normally they tell you to wait a wk for results but I had mine on Wed last wk and they sent out results in post the nest day with a prescription as ferritin (spell?) level was really low so on tabs 3 times a day. Not my usual iron ones   At least it's getting sorted now.

CJ x


----------



## Rah

Well it's all over for me again......just got back from clinic and feeling completely gutted. I've over stimulated already, only had first follicle scan this morning. 61 follicles on the left and 29 on the right. I've always had a low dose of stim because I am sensitive to it but I've never been this bad. No wonder I feel like crap.

The consultant wants to try me on a new regime they have only been doing a few weeks. Apprently other clinics already do it. I have mild PCOS which is why I over stim easily. They put you on the pill for 3 weeks then put you on Metformin when you stim....anyone heard of this??

I feel a bit of a guinea pig but obviously can't do the way we've just tried as it's dangerous for me....it's only just April and I already have a failed FET and failed fresh treatment behind me.......this is horrible.

If clinic have space I will do new regime in May and EC could be as late as July  

Sorry it's all about me. Of course I will follow your progress as its this place that keeps me sane......perhaps I ought to go and discuss outcome with my DH now. He was there for the tears x  

lots of love


----------



## CJ

Oh Sarah that's awful news, I'm so gutted for you  I have never heard of anyone getting that many follies I never knew you could produce that many on each ovary , what a nightmare, you must be feeling so deflated, sore and uncomfortable too with that much going on side there .
It's great they have a plan in place for you but I can imagine this has hit you like a ton of bricks, and now you have to start again , really feel for you Hun.

Please don't leave us, can understand it will be hard knowing you should be here cycling with us but would still love to support you through your next cycle when ever it starts.

What happens now then, how does your body get out of this? Can you start with next af, prob something you haven't even though about yet, your mind must be spinning  completely gutted for you i really am xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sarah -       I know how awful it feels when you have to abandon.  Sounds like they have a good plan for you next time.  Hope you will continue to let us know how you get on.    

CJ - Good luck for Thurs.  Baseline scan for me is 15 April.

Lee - Hope everything still OK.  Will keep everything crossed for your scan.  

Feeling a bit rubbish today - finally caught cold that DD had all last week.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi,

Not good news from me either I'm afraid.  Started to bleed this morning and as day has gone on ... it is definitely a m/c.   Exactly the same as 2 years ago.  Knew it was going to happen when I woke up as my breasts were not sore any more.  They were really sore yesterday and I even started to feel nauseous - and suddenly it is over!  I have phoned the GP and clinics etc and asked if hormone levels can be checked .... but they don't do that ... and they won't scan me until next Tues - 14th!  I am so angry!!    It is a total kick in the teeth and has now delayed IVF!  No idea when they will let me start that again.  

Sarah - really sorry to hear your news.    Maybe we will cycle together after all - in a few months.

Sue / CJ - good luck with your scans.   

Hope everyone else is ok

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Lee - I am so very sorry       Awful that they won't check your levels.  Take care      

S x


----------



## Rah

Lee, so sorry to hear you're bleeding     so wicked to have something given then taken away so cruelly. It's terrible that clinics can't offer anything in the way of confirmation. Is it exactly the same as last time? If it is a m/c I really hope you don't have to wait too long for tx again. Guess we could be cycle buddies again.....think we both deserve a break xxxxx

CJ, i completely feel deflated, and hugely uncomfortable. I feel gutted because usually I at least get to test day before the **** news! I'm now worried that we will never get that far again. Clinic are scanning me next tues to check follicles are subsiding. Nurse said I should bleed in a couple of weeks then I think I start taking the pill for 3 weeks. Then after the May bleed I start dr and taking Metformin at the same time......think the whole protocol is 6 weeks!!!!!!! All this is new to me. I haven't seen the consultant who is trialing it, hoping I won't have to as it could delay things further. I'm not in a good place right now but would be far worse without the support of you guys. Of course I will stay on this thread x

Sue, sorry you finally got that cold. Hope you get it out the way before the important stuff starts. I see you had to abandon in 04, but got going again fairly soon after, hope it's the same for me.

I'm off to post about this tx they've told me about to see if anyone else has had the same. Apparently other clinics around the country do it.

Lee, stay strong Hun.......thinking of you

Back again tomorrow xxxx


----------



## CJ

Oh Lee I'm so so sorry, what a cruel thing to happen. I know you have passed experience but do you feel it's definitely a m/c? I had a lots of bleeding in my first pg with turned out fine in the end but I didn't have any cramps. It just seems strange your body can give you such strong sign like sickness and sore boobs and then they just disappear, it's just not fair. Can't believe dr's wont give you blood tests to check levels, what ar*se holes esp with what you've been through before     look after your self Hun and let us know how your getting on.

Sarah really sorry again about your cycle, I'm still shocked that you managed to get that many, I have never heard of it before with that amount. I really hope the new plan works really well for you. I haven't heard of it but writing a new post is a great idea because this forum is the best place to ask and if anyone knows it will be someone on here.
Glad your not going anywhere  

Hi Sue sorry your feeling poorly, we all have coughs and sore throats here so great start to the hols.

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Lee - Hope you are OK.      

Sarah - Yes when my cycle was cancelled because of over-stim they let me start again with my next bleed.  Hope you can get going again soon.

CJ - Hope everything is going well.

Cold seems a bit weird - there one minutes and not the next.  Many have something to do with drugs perhaps?  Anyway baseline a week tomorrow - feel like I have been sniffing these drugs for ages.

Sue x


----------



## Rah

They want me to start taking pill on next bleed, then metformin on bleed after I think. I am going to ask for more details when they scan me on tuesday. Of course I'd love to just get on with it but think results are better when you've been on metformin for a bit.

Had acupuncture tonight to help with feeling so uncomfortable. Hope it works as have work again tomorrow, I found being back today hard.....want to hide in bed if I'm being honest.

Lee, still thinking of you hun.

CJ and Sue thanks for support....this really is my lifeline xxx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah, can totally understand you wanting to hide in away in bed Hun, tx is so hard without things like this happening, plus everything seems to take so long it's so unfair the goal posts keep moving for you. Hopefully Tuesday will make things clearer for you and they can give you some more definite dates for you to focus on. 
Did you write another post, has anyone else been through this? Thinking of you 

Lee   thinking of you too x

Sue feel the same, seems like I've been injecting for ages, next wk will be here soon so not long until your scan, esp with Easter in between.

CJ xx


----------



## Rah

I've not found anyone with as many follies.....perhaps this is a new record!!!!!! I don't find the search engine on here particularly helpful. I went on the metformin girls strand but I don't fit the typical PCOS girl on there. Many are trying to lose significant amounts of weight in order to proceed with tx so are taking Met for that initially rather than as part of tx. My BMI is healthy, I'm 5ft 4 and 9st 2. I have done a google search and the results are really encouraging. I'm sticking with you guys for sure.

You're right about the goal posts moving, it drives me crazy......I foolishly thought it would be easier now we have Samuel, you know, pressure off and all that, but it isn't like that is it.

I'm hoping that Easter being all about new life is really positive for you all.....bring on the monster egg hunt (sorry couldn't ignore the irony of timing!).

Lee, my friend who had recent icsi m/c is having to wait til may/june til she goes again. Are there any additional tests they could run in meantime re why you've had 2 m/c Another friend who is 39 m/c at xmas with 2nd DE IVF. They ran tests and found out her blood is too thick so she will have heparin injections on next cycle.....just a thought, tx is bad enough without the anxiety and heartache of m/c. I'm thinking 3rd time lucky for us both         

Sue, hope cold is on its way out xx

lots of love


----------



## CJ

Monster Easter egg hunt   shouldn't smile I know but I hadn't even thought about the connection between whats happened and Easter this weekend, well, ironic is certainly the right word. 
I've tried to have a look on here for you but agree the search on here isn't great it will put up any posts with the words you've used so really hard to find what your looking for.

You may well be a world record, most of the post I came across were about people not getting any eggs or enough follies. I wonder if you respond so well could they not try you on clomid, I don't really understand it all but that's a stim of follies and I know it only normally make 2 or 3 follies for people but as you are so sensitive it might make the right amount   i have no idea about these things and maybe it's not strong enough. Your Dr's sound on the ball though and it's not nice being one of the firsts to try new thing but these thing have to start somewhere and hopefully it will be just perfect for you and your next cycle will work out just right.

I know what you mean about thinking it would be easier now after having your DS, I remember say when I was going through my 2nd tx "please god I just want to know what it's like to find out you pg, to see the lines on the test that's all I want" then I was so lucky and got pg and then I remembered what I'd said and then started saying "please just let me stay pg and have this baby and that's all I'll ask for" then once the twins arrived I knew I wanted to go through it all again and I was really shocked to feel like that again. I though with having twins it would been the end for us. It seems like a never ending cycle. I have 3 beautiful children and they are my life but I still have this feeling and while we have these 4 frosties I think we have a chance (well compared to trying naturally I mean as there's no real chance there) so it's always on my mind. I really hope that if this cycle is neg then I lose this desire/feeling.

Lee how are you Hun?? Thinking of you xx


----------



## Rah

I've been on Clomid a few times. First time i  got pg but it was ectopic. I had another 6 months before our FET too, but no joy. Although when they monitored me for nat FET i think me and DH were easing off the   just when I'd be ovulating. I seem to ov between day 19 and day 23! By then I am literally shagged!!!!!! 

I know what you mean about the frosties. I'm glad we gave ours a go even though it didn't work out. You can't help but think of them in the freezer. They are all potential babies and it would be wrong to just let them perish and not give them a chance.

We have all had difficulty with reproducing but that doesn't change how you would like your family to be. Before fert probs I'd always wanted 3. If we are successful, and it's not twins, I think I will stop. But if we get frosties I would go again........Actually, reading this back I think we are actually all insane! 

My conclusion is though that we are actually the best possible parents a child could have.............I am in awe of my son even when he is throwing an enormous tantrum, now that's unconditional love xx lol


----------



## CJ

Rah said:


> My conclusion is though that we are actually the best possible parents a child could have.............I am in awe of my son even when he is throwing an enormous tantrum, now that's unconditional love xx lol


Do you know what I totally agree, I have always said that the one and only positive I can see in Infertily issue and having them is that when you are lucky enough to finally get your dream of a family (how ever that may be) you have been through so much you will love that child/ren in a completely different way than if you'd never had to have tx or go through this. When you work so hard for family and go through so much it can't fail to make you a fantastic parent. 
My sister has never had any probs having her children, she loves them dearly I have no doubt but not in the same way I love mine because until you have been here you can understand how truly fortunate you really are and what a miracle children are.

Did you react normally on the clomid then? I was thinking you might get more eggs than someone else if your so sensitive. Or have you only reacted like this to the stims you were using this time?

Loads of unconditional love here, tantrums 'R' us in this house  Dh only just said this wkend, when boys and I were away, how he hated the silence in this house without the boys being there, He couldn't stand being in and there being no boys and all their noise, didn't feel right. Which I can understand as I hate it if they all go out and I'm here alone, but I will remind him of what he said next time he complains about them yelling and running riot 

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

CJ - Lots of luck for tomorrow      

Sarah - Know what you mean about thinking you wouldn't feel the same this time.  I feel every bit as desperate to have another child.  I have been really upset at my BFNs so far but I have to admit the pain is a lot easier to handle with my lovely DD to cuddle.

Lee - Thinking of you    

Well after having a throat infection, hard ear wax problem and being full of cold my poor DD now has a chest infection.  Feel like I live at the doctors at the moment.  Hoping this is the last of it now.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Enjoyed catching up with your posts and laughed for the first time in days when I read Sarah's statement about us all being insane ... we do seem like a bunch of loons (or is that spelt lunes?)!!

Sorry to hear about everyone's trials over the last few days.  Hope everyone is feeling better soon.  Good luck tomorrow CJ    

The bleeding was quite heavy yesterday and there were clots (sorry for TMI!) but today there has been hardly anything and my back / stomach have stopped hurting.  However I feel terrible today - really spaced out and tired and have been in bed all afternoon.  Wondering if I'm now a bit anaemic.    Also I am worried that it has not all come away - I definitely felt it 2 years ago - but not really this time.  I phoned the early pg clinic again and asked if I could go in today / tomorrow ... explaining that I want to move on - I mean what if I go in on Tues thinking it is all over - and they then tell me there is something left that needs removing!  She said that they can't see anything until 6 weeks (I've read plenty of forums stating they should be able to see a sac at 5.5 weeks) and then she said ... "the sister said you are lucky to have an appointment on Tues!" ... I nearly lost it!  I pointed out that "lucky" was a poor choice of words and then went on to point out how rubbish they have been.  I've not received a single call from them checking I am ok ... they've just left me to my own devices.  I was bloody furious and will be having a serious word with the sister when I go in on Tues!

They haven't offered me any tests regarding this m/c at all.  Even though I've stressed that it happened at exactly the same time and in the same way 2 years ago.  My consultant did say last time, that I would be monitored if I got pg again ... maybe he forgot over the 2 year gap ... or maybe 5 weeks just isn't enough time to monitor anything.  Thanks for the info re your friend Sarah ... I did have a blood disorder when I was a teenager - too many blood platelets ... and therefore thick blood!  But I've been checked most years and it never reappeared - I will mention it AGAIN to my consultant though just in case it is a factor.

Got an invoice for the IVF treatment today and was immediately cynical - thought they were trying to bill me anyway.  But it was an admin error ....  

Take Care all xx


----------



## leppyloo

P.S. ... 

Before Sam I also said "I just want a baby ... I will be happy with one."  But then suddenly my baby was a toddler and now a child and I love him dearly ... but the thought of never having another baby is horrible.    I don't have an emptiness now but I am sad when I think of how Sam would love a sibling ... he adores babies.  And so here we are again ... but the TTC business has taken even longer this time and of course has resulted in 2 m/cs.  

I also agree with Sarah ... whilst all my friends love their children ... I do feel that I absolutely cherish Sam.  I think their parenting style is sometimes quite harsh ... bet they think I'm a softie!  Not saying I have the patience of a saint ... just that I pick my battles.

Anyway - I'm rambling ... I do feel awfully strange ... maybe I should go to the GP tomorrow ...  

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Hi all back from scan and I'm really confused and not at all positive. My lining is 9mm, and I know this is thick as my lining was around this when I had ET last time   I had to have a blood test and they say this is ok so we will just go head as planned , before that they were saying i would probably need to come back for another scan. Nurse said your lining can't get too thick so it's fine for me to have it at 9mm as long as I take my hrt and thicken the lining (not sure what it would be but when I d/r before my lining was about 3mm and when up to 9.?mm)
Surely if my womb lining is really thick my ET it will effect implantation..? I have read on the net that you lining can be too thick and over thing over 15mm is no good and is unlikely to achieve a pg  God I knew it because I said I wasn't worried something had to go wrong. I feel so ashamed moaning too esp with what has happened to you Sarah and Lee. I just feel this FET cycle is doom already as lining is so important.

I have had af already so what is the lining thick with , old blood still?

Hope evryone else is ok, sorry it a me post 

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

CJ - Sorry you are not feeling more positive.  I can't say I have heard of this but a lady on my clinic thread had a thin lining but with high bloods - so she had to d/r for another two weeks.  Maybe bloods are more accurate than scan.  Sorry I don't know anything about whether the lining can be too thick but I assume that your clinic have see it all before so (easy for me to say) but try not to worry and get them to explain again if you are worried.  Lots of   and  

Lee - Hope everything goes OK on Tuesday and sorry they have not been more supportive.    

Sarah - Hope you are OK.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Oh CJ - sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit confused and worried.  Unfortunately I have no idea about lining thickness.  God there are so many factors to take into consideration!  Nothing is ever straight forward!  

I was due to have my baseline scan today too ... so feeling rather flat and miffed off today.  However I have managed to stay out of bed all day!  Supposed to be going to a Prodigy concert tomorrow ... so let's hope that I continue to recover over the next 24 hours.

Sue - how's your cold?  

Sarah - hope all is well?  

Have a good weekend everyone!  

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Crikey! I normally have you all minimised on my screen when i'm at work so i can keep an eye out for replies. Yesterday things were pretty quiet on here. Today is my day off and it's absolutely chocca. I will try catch up.

Sue, think it's fairly typical when you have a little one to pretty much move into the doctors over the winter months. Looks like the bugs are giving you one last bout before spring is finally here. Hope she is the quiet sedate poorly type so you get some rest too.

CJ - what scan was it hun? and when did you last bleed? I don't think that is bad. Did you get a sense from the nurse that this might not be positive news? On monday my nurse said 'wow' as dildo cam got to prime location.....then she called someone else in to have an oggle at my follicletastic ovaries...that is not good! my lining was 12 on my pos cycle, don't know if that helps at all. Perhaps I haven't helped with falling at the first hurdle. Thick lining is good, thin bad.....keep positive. If I were an embie that sounds pretty snuggly to me x 

Lee, I feel for you. My icsi friend just had exactly the same as you. Clinic not playing ball etc. she eventually called in a favour from a midwife friend who scanned her at early pg unit. Although it would have been too early to find any sac etc she was able to take lining measurement which was 5mm. This indicated that prob not thick enough to sustain pg. When friend told icsi clinic the nurses were ****** off. I think nurses can be like doctors receptionists....like playing god! They are oblivious to the anguish of your situation. We know they can't do much if you're bleeding but most of us would want to know if it's all over for sure. Especially when there are people like CJ who bled and all was fine. your extra post really hit a nerve with me too......I feel like I'm hitting way more pot holes this time, not nearly as traumatic as 2 miscarriages though. I too don't have the emptiness but an enormous longing to have a sibling. Still get pg envy in the high street and mumble things like '*****' under my breath (oh god I'm definately going to hell!) Oh and Lee, not sure a Prodigy concert is the best therapy, definately an escape though.

Is all well with me?? I'm beginning to wonder 

Think I need more sleep

lots and lots and lots of loveliness to you all xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all clinic called back and I'm d/ring for another week and going back for scan after that, she has to ring Wednesday with another date but think it may be 20th, I'm so pleased as I was worrying myself silly about it. The net is great but when you look things up it can make you think allsorts and all the stuff I read was saying 9mm at this stage is way too thick. Hopefully my body will do as it's told this wk   It's so strange as I didn't want to do a natural cycle because my body doesn't behave and now on the drugs it's not doing what it's told either.

Lee hope your feeling well enough to go to the Prodigy concert today and you have a really good time (you so deserve it) Hopefully it will be amazing (I have never been to a concert but always wanted to go to see a certain few bands/people).
How is the bleeding now, has it still stopped? How are you feeling about it, have all you signs like sickness and sore boobs gone? I'd definitely go to the dr's and ask about an iron level test, mine was low and I feel better for the tablets already. With the bleeding that you've had I think it would be a good idea. thinking of you  

Hi Sarah, scan was baseline one so in this case a thick lining is bad, they like it to be 5mm , some clinic are lower than that I think, so 9mm looks for be very high when searching on here and on the net , so it must have been my blood test being very low that made them think it was ok to carry on. I don't feel right about that though and nurse was more than happy to leave me another wk so I think really they would wish it to be lower too.
When you scan stimms though your lining should get thicker, it's weird as when I start the hrt they will be looking for my lining to be 9mm or a bit high, but while d/r thick lining is bad,   it's so confusing. Had bleed over a wk ago and af has gone now.
Hope you have the easter hols off then hopefully you can get some rest and recharge a bit, you body (and mind) have been through a lot these passed few wks so it's no wonder your feeling tried. 

Hi Sue, sorry forgot to ask yesterday how is you DD, poor like thing, what a lot for a little one to go through, and now a chest injection   Hopefully this will be the last thing for her for a long while. They pick up so much illness don't they and then it gets passed about and then it's so hard to get rid of. Hope your feeling better now too?

Have a good Easter break all, cooking a roast today as weather is so rubbish it's knocked our plans to go to the beach, with the weather we had last wk it seemed a good idea then  

CJ xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Well I went to see The Prodigy!  I didn't last the whole show but I saw some of the old favourites.  They were fab and the arena was absolutely bouncing!  But I didn't feel well enough to dance and started to feel a bit of an odd ball as the only person seemingly not enjoying it (even though I was).  Was really frustating coz I would have loved it under different circumstances.  But it was either go and sit through a lot of it - or not go at all and we decided we would rather see some of the show - than miss it entirely.  Actually was funny watching everyone going mental  .  I saw Tina Turner last Friday - and that was a much more civilised concert  .  My original IVF cycle was to take place in March but I delayed because of these 2 concerts - wish I hadn't done that now!!

Thanks for all your kind words.  I am now waiting for Tuesday.  I have no pregnancy signs at all now - so I believe I have had a m/c.  However my lower tummy is still sore and I'm not entirely convinced it has all come away.  I only bled on Mon afternoon and all day Tues.  Nothing since.  Not feeling quite so tired but will see how I feel next week when I get back to work.

Sarah - I'm definitely having horrible PG envy ... in fact I'm starting to avoid a friend of mine who is 11 weeks.  Not good!  

CJ - Got everything crossed for you hon ... hope it all settles down    

Sue - Hope your weekend is going ok and your DD is feeling better 

Take Care xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Glad you were able to enjoy some of the concert.  Will be thinking of you on Tuesday  

CJ - Good that they have let you d/r for another week if that is what you wanted.  Hope next scan shows a lot thinner lining and you can continue.      

Sarah - Hope you have got lots of sleep and that you are feeling OK.  

DD is finally more like herself and is at last eating again.  Baseline scan on Wednesday - at last after four weeks of d/r can't wait to get moving.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Sue - How come you've had 4 weeks of D/R?  Is it because you had over stimm previously? Good luck with your baseline scan.  

I am going out for a walk today ... been laid up most days (apart from concert) - so feel the need to push myself - not sure if I feel rubbish because I've been laid up all week ... or whether I am still recovering.  Not going far - but looking forward to the fresh air!

Will do my best to update after scan tomorrow.    I have this horrible feeling about the scan  

Hope you are all enjoying the bank hol

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Lee, great you got to the concert, it must be so hard being stuck in limbo but a break doing "normal things" can only do you some good. I can imagine tomorrow is all your thinking about and I know you know your own body Hun but I'll still being hoping for a miracle for you    I don't know what else to say, it's such an awful to be in this position, I hope you get through tomrrow ok and you have some good support with you. Post when your ready Hun x

Sue , wow 4 wks of d/ring , I didn't realise it was that long, really hope your scan is good news on Wednesday so you can get moving with your cycle. Glad DD is improving and getting back to her old self, one less thing to worry about.

Sarah how are you doing Hun? Hope you've had a good Easter break x

We've had a good weekend, lots of walks, roast dinners and choccy  tried not to think about d/ring and scan, nothing I can do really. Have been feeling af type pains not sure if that's normal but also have a bit of cm, hope that doesn't mean bad news as today would be day 14 of my cycle after last af  it's all so confusing isn't it.

Hope you've all had a good rest over the Easter break what ever you've been doing.


----------



## Rah

Hello,

CJ, sorry thought your scan was a lining progression one not baseline. Had my wires crossed. Been doing that a lot recently. Finding all this fert stuff very distracting. Try not to think too negatively about this cycle. I'm sure clinic have got your timing right. The waiting is torture isn't it. So many hurdles to get over x 

Lee, glad you got to go to concert. Thinking of you tomorrow, hope after you can draw a line and there is no further intervention (secretly hoping you will post with miracle news but know that is unlikely)   

Sue, glad dd finally feeling better. Hope you salvaged some of the easter weekend. Is the dr making you feel yucky?

I'm feeling rough. Been in bed all eve so far with migraine. Got period in middle of town today. Didn't think it was coming for another week and just got that 'god need to find a loo' feeling. Dashed to m and s to use the facilities......not pleasant. Will def make sure I have supplies with me in future. Also feeling low as tomorrow is my EC date. Not sure if clinic need to know AF here but will call them tomorrow to see what next. Not due to be scanned til next tues to check ovaries are back to normal. I suspect they will be otherwise I wouldn't be bleeding would I?

Anyway, have eaten way too much over the weekend but it's been a lovely distraction. Sunshine has helped my mood too. I'm sure I'm solar powered xxxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah, "I'm solar powered"   me too, great thought, think your on to something there.

Sorry af caught you out , that's a nightmare when your out and with nothing to hand. I would think if you bleeding things should have settled down now. Does that mean you have this cycle to get through and then you start with next bleed? 
No worried about my lining you have plenty on your plate with out getting to grips with my cycle  I'm finding it confusing. Glad you had a good Easter.

Lee thinking of you Hun 

Hi Sue hope everyone is well in your house.

Well nurse rang thismorning and it looks like my dates are being fiddled with again. I'm now having my baseline scan, again, on the 27th and then the other dates will be moved on (can't remember what she said now but she"ll put it all in the post) Et should be the 15th of May now though, so 2 wks after the first date i was given. Oh well hopefully will get there in the end. It's due to the bank hol we have in May and they are busy with cycle they already had planned too.

CJ x


----------



## Rah

Hi CJ, sorry you're having to get your head round new dates. Is it because the lining needs to be thinner at your baseline. Are you taking buserelin? Apologies if you have already made this clear in earlier posts. Can only assume my brain inbox is over capacity at the mo! lol Hope it's not getting you down.....you are a slow burner, remember it was the tortoise, not the hare that won the race.

i rang clinic this morning and left a message for a nurse to call me back. I'm hoping I go with May cycle but it depends what space they have. Also not sure if I'm supposed to be taking pill when this cycle came?? DH thinks that is May too.......makes a change that he was the one listening, not me.

I got mixed up thinking scan would be today but it's next week....what the hell is happening to me, I used to be really on the ball?

Should be in EC today so feeling  

Lee, my head is with you this morning. Hope you're bearing up ok and that the news is not too hideous for you.

Sue, you ok hun?

Will update if nurse remembers to call back xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Lee - Thinking of you today    I am on 4 weeks d/r because the clinic is very busy at the moment - bit annoying because it means paying more for drugs.

Sarah -       Sorry you are feeling sad about what should have been.  Really hope you can get going again quickly.

CJ - Sorry they have changed your dates again.  Hope everything well at next scan.

 that everything OK at scan tomorrow and I can finally move on.  Will update tomorrow.

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Hi Sue, just checked in and saw you on here. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. At least you will finally feel like you are doing something. I always find d/r a bit dull (the headaches aren't much fun either!) Hope you get the green light to stim xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Had the scan and they confirmed a completed m/c.  I guess I should be crying but I knew I had m/c - and was just relieved that no intervention was required.    We had to take Sam along as it is the Easter hols and no family close by ... but he was a great help ... he kept making me smile.  They were actually very good / efficient at the clinic.  So it was a shame to raise the issue about the phone call last week ... but I did ... and the Sister was very apologetic and said she would raise it at the next staff meeting. 

I've just phoned the IVF nurse to ask if I can see the consultant before we embark on the next cycle of treatment.  I would like some tests done first ... no point going through IVF if I can't hold onto an embryo past 6 weeks.  Unfortunately there is an 8 week wait on the NHS!  And we will have to pay £150 if we want to see him.  Think I might go to the GP first to see if they can do any tests.  I'll do the research myself if I have to!

Sarah - hope you are ok.  No doubt I'll feel the same way on my EC date ... 21st April.  

CJ - sorry to hear about your date changes ... so confusing!  

Sue - can't believe you had to D/R for 4 weeks due to a busy clinic!  That can't be right surely!  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Lee, sorry for your loss but pleased you don't have to endure further intervention. I think having some tests may be a good idea. You have been through enough heartache. I hope that they show nothing is wrong and that it was just one of those nasty things sent to try us. My GP has always been lovely with getting the odd thing through on NHS. After all it was a nat pg so not really down to clinic. Waiting is awful, hope there is some way they can sneak you in earlier. It's hard not to focus on what would have been?

I'm having a less rubbish day than you but am really struggling. Clinic phoned back but didn't have my notes to hand (why?) they can't give me an indication of times for next tx but are now saying ....you may need to bleed again before we start you......taking me into june with EC in Aug (but nothing for sure). I feel like I'm going to spontaneously combust . This is a month later than they told me last Monday. If they don't know they should just shut up! I feel like writing to the clinic.....Lee are you glad you had your say? If this had been an option from when I saw consultant in March then why didn't they tell me?

Sorry I shouldn't be on here having a super whinge but I feel so helpless, £1200, 4 months of appts and still nowhere. Looks like this is trickier for all of us this time round 

Super sorry for rant..............need to leave work and have a cuddle with my Sam, know that will help x 

This will make you smile.......had my smear test reminder through this morning. Happy Days x


----------



## CJ

Oh Lee I'm so sorry Hun, I know it's what you were expecting and of course it's better to know the m/c has all gone and no other intervention is needed but it's still such a huge loss    It's a good idea to see dr, best to look into things before you start tx. Cr*p about the wait time and cost, it's so unfair.

HI Sarah, sorry your having probs with the clinic and they are being unhelpful. It's so hard waiting, esp as you were so close before, wish I could wave a wand and my time go fast for you. It's no wonder your feeling like this they are moving those goal posts again big time. Hope you can get some straight answers soon. I would definitely say your not happy with waiting though and see if they are able to move things about. 

Sue best of luck for the scan tomorrow x

Thanks for all your support again girls, means a lot 

CJ x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Lee -         So sorry for your loss but pleased that they don't need to do anything else.  Good luck for doing tests.

Sarah - Sorry you are having problems with your clinic.  When will you know for sure?      

CJ - Hope you are OK and time to baseline flies by.      

Baseline went OK today.  Lining thin and bloods came back OK.  Start stimming tomorrow and back on Tuesday for next scan.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Thanks for all of your kind words.  Haven't looked into the tests yet.  The consultant at my clinic is not just for IVF - he has dealt with my endo etc.  So think I'll see if the GP can do any tests and if not I'll pay to see him.  Will be worth it if it prevents further heartache!  

Was my 1st day back to work - sooooooo much to do!  But did a lot and it really helped to focus on something else.  Been so angry since the m/c - had my first glimmer of feeling more positive today - it's in there somewhere.  

Sue - really pleased that your scan went well   .. good luck with the stimming.

Sarah - really sorry to hear the clinic is messing you about!  I definitely felt better telling the sister how inappropriately her staff had behaved!  Maybe you should have a word with them about messing you about.  

CJ - Hope you have had a good day!  

Take Care everyone ... wel'll get there!  

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Sue, glad your scan was straight forward. Another hurdle done. Hope you feel better when you start stimming. After all your d/r I'd be surprised if you weren't shut down by now. What stims are you on?

Lee, can't believe you're back at work already after all you've had to deal with. Sometimes it does help though to keep your mind busy. It must be really helpful to have the same consultant for tour endo and treatment. Saves going over everything again and again and being passed around departments.

CJ, thanks for your support yesterday....don't know why this is affecting me so deeply. I have a gp appt on Friday to discuss my PCOS (which my clinic seem to completely ignore) and will mention my low mood. 
Clinic still haven't called back. 

In laws have Sam tomorrow, would have been ET so they were helping out. They had day out planned so we will stick to that. I am going to grab some me time, coffee with friend then pedicure I think. Not easy to process things when life is so busy.

Looking forward to hearing more positive news on here from now. Hoping the drama is done with.

lots of love xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Sarah -  I am on Gonal F.  Hope you have a nice day today and are not feeling too sad for what should have been.    

Lee - Hope your GP can help.  Glad work helped take your mind off things a bit and that you are feeling bit more positive.      

CJ -    

Feeling a bit nervous about first injection today - don't feel like I should be having done it so many times before.

Sue x


----------



## FLH

Hi all

Is it ok if I join you? I have been lurking for ages but haven't posted for a long time. I spent half my life on FF when I had my first three icsi treatments and when I had my little boy. 

We have decided to start trying for another baby and I am very nervous/excited. We only have the funds for one go so there is a lot of hope resting on this treatment. We booked in with our clinic yesterday and should be starting treatment at the beginning of May.

We will be using a short protocol treatment this time because I am a poor responder and have high fsh. Is anyone else on short protocol? Its all new to me  

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Frankie x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi to everyone on these boards... Im due to start stimming about 10th May so please can i join you ladies??.. 

Im going to be doing short certotide protocol and this is my 1st IVF ever so am a major novice and major scared of the needles and stuff!!...

FLH.. Looks like we'll be doing similiar protocol at roughly the same time... GL X

Wishing eeveryones dreams come true and hope to see some sticky BFP's on here XX

Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Wow new people, welcome Frankie, have no idea about short protocol but wishing you all the best with this cycle 

Hi Sammeee Hun, welcome to the thread (promise not stalking you  ) sorry didn't think to say about this thread but should be a good support as Sarah should hopefully be starting in May too (I think thats right). How are you ? I think it's a good idea to leave picking up little one as long as poss, although hard it will be better in the long run for recovery. Will reply to your pm tom x

Hi Sue how did the injection go? I think the 1st of any drugs is always hard, even when you have done it a number of times, because it's so important you feel like you have to double check everything and it's easy to feel nervous   Hows DD all better now?

Hi Sarah hope today went ok, and you enjoyed your day (as much as you can , I know it must be really hard being ET day) Hope Sam had a lovely day with grandparents too, really feel for you Hun, I know how pee'd off I feel with cycle being put back 2 wks and it's nothing like your situation. Have the clinic got back to you yet? It's not surprising it's effecting you, tx is so hard without all the other things your dealing with. I would see what the Dr says but I think your coping really well, you never moan on here and there's no "it's no fair" comments or anything, and it's really not fair what your going through so if you ever want to just let rip on here please do, god I know if it was me there would be pages and pages    

Hi lee , glad 1st day back at work went ok, definitely a good idea to see dr 1st hopefully they can help in some way but you have cons for back up.  Will be worth it if they can help. Just a thought but have any of them suggested taking (baby) 75mg aspirin or have you heard of it? I'm only asking as I take it when cycling as  some clinics believe it helps with implantation and blood flow to the womb, but I have heard that some Dr's recommend it for recurrent m/c's. My friend ha 2 m/c's and I told her about it and she took it when she found out she was pg a few mths later (she doesn't have IF) and she's now 31 wks. Might be worth mentioning to the Dr or maybe clinic as they may know more about it helping with IVF and m/c's. 

Well have eaten half an Easter egg and now i feel sick   have changed my jabbing style was worried the fat on my legs maybe stopping some of the stuff getting through   so know I'm doing it further down the leg, no idea if it makes any difference but I'm trying everything  

CJ xx


----------



## Rah

Welcome Frankie and Sameee, nice to have new faces....you know what I mean. I am a stranger to short protocol too but hope I am good at giving support so you're in the right place.

Sue, I felt same with my first injection.....unfortunately you soon get back in the swing.


----------



## Rah

don't know what happened then. I sneezed....think I must have hit send at same time. How funny!

Anyway was saying.....Sue were you sniffing down regs? Are you pleased to be onto next stage finally?

CJ....I have tried not to moan too much on here as we all have our low points, I could have quite easily overloaded the thread, but I have my boy and that makes me remain so very grateful. Sometimes you have to check yourself don't you. Saw my GP this morning and she is just the best. She told me that I need to accept that while I'm doing this lots of parts of my life will be chaotic and disappointing, and that accepting that will help my mental state. She is of course right......somehow I trust her more than fert clinic as on other matters she has always come through for me. I feel slightly euphoric about it weirdly, I want to write and thank her . Fert clinic still not called back. Might ring them shortly just to **** them off (why isn't there a naughty smiley) 

Lee, are you feeling ok or are you just putting a brave face on things.....your courage over recent weeks has certainly given me a reality check. Have a friend going to Prodigy this weekend. Told her I'd heard it was good. Hope you're not paying for it too much now. Sometimes it good to overdo it x I took aspirin on all 3 of my cycles but my clinic have stopped doing it as they say their stats don't suggest it makes any difference, but remember right now I'm not their biggest fan!

Ok I'm ringing now

Sarah


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your msgs and HI to Frankie and Sammeee.

I am feeling ok.  Don't think I'm putting a brave face on it.  Can't explain why I have been less emotional this time.  Think deep down - I was expecting it.  Also the actual m/c was just like a heavy period - so not too traumatic.  All the hanging around was getting on my nerves so getting back to work was good  .

Sarah - Prodigy were fab!  Just wish I could have really enjoyed it ... I couldn't really dance.  Just swayed around for a couple of hours and left before they finished.  I am going to see Take That on 27/06 and counting ahead - that might coincide with my IVF tx.  Therefore I might put it off for another month.  My friend said something about priorities when I told her!  But after TTC for 3 years and many disappointments - and putting my life on hold ... I think it is actually healthy to decide to delay it so that we can enjoy an event we have been looking forward to!  Wow ... maybe getting a bit angry there  

CJ - I'll ask the GP about aspirin.  It struck a chord!  I had Thrombocytosis when I was a teenager ... i.e. too many blood platelets ... thick blood!  But I have been 'normal' ever since they stabilised the condition about 18 years ago.    ... I think I'll check again ...

Sue - hope the injection went ok.  I was cacking myself the first time ... but it was fine.  TCP helped before and after helped ...  

Right better go

Take Care all    

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

I would put off treatment to see Gary, Mark, Howard and Jason! lol Think it is definately worth double checking your bloods.

Just for the record clinic said when nurse was free they would call back this pm....they didn't!

Wishing all a pleasant and chilled weekend xx


----------



## FLH

Hi all

Thanks for the welcome. I am waiting for the clinic to get back to me with start dates. We went for a planning appointment last week but I don't understand all this short protocol business. I emailed the clinic to ask for some clarification but they haven't replied yet. I don't feel happy until I have dates to obsess about! I had forgotton how the days start to go more slowly once you have treatment booked. I must try not to let it drive me mad this time    

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Frankie x


----------



## CJ

Hi all hope your having a gd wkend, at least weather is gd  

Sarah, I'm really sorry the clinic haven't got back to you, Good news your Dr is supportive and has made you feel more postive, just a shame the clinic can't do their bit. Hopefully they will call your back Monday 
...I use this   as my naughty smiley  

HI Frankie, it shouldn't be too long until you get your dates now you've had your planning apt, the days do slow down when your waiting don't they, I guess it's the not knowing when but when you know you'll have a goal to work towards and time should fly once tx starts 

Hi Lee, wow seeing Take That as well, I'd love to see them, your right treatment can take over your life so it's good to take it back and do it on your terms as there not much else about it we can control about it.
I'd definitely mention the aspirin, I don't have any medical reason to take it I only do it because of my clinic mentioned it and my nurse said it didn't do any harm because of the low dose. 

Sue hows the stim jabbing going?

Hi Sammeee hope your ok? 

CJ x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Just a quickie to say hi and that I haven't forgotten you all.  DH is kicking me off the laptop - so will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the lovely weather! 

I have definitely decided to delay my next IVF tx.  I have booked a holiday in May ... so we couldn't start then.  So looks like I will start D/R at the end of June.  I am ok with this ... gives me time to re-group ... and to investigate.  Seeing the GP this Thurs ... so hopefully I can get some free advice.  

Had more bad news last Sat.   My smear showed borderline changes! I know in most cases they just go back to normal etc ... but it was not what I needed!  Got to have another smear in Oct to check.  This happened to me about 12 years ago and all returned to normal.  Fingers crossed!   I was probably PG when they did the smear - I wonder if that could have caused the changes?

Right - off outside to enjoy the sun!  Take Care all  
  
Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Glad you are taking a much deserved holiday.  Sorry that you smear test has come back borderline    Hope it goes back to normal again.    

CJ - How are you doing?  Sorry completely forgotton when you next scan is.  Thanks - DD is all better now.

Welcome Frankie - Hope you have your dates soon. Good luck  

Sarah - Hope the clinic have called you today.  Yes I was sniffing for d/r - you are right about injections - like riding a bike really.  

Welcome Sammee - Good luck  

Injections going OK - although the one last night hurt a bit.  Getting twinges so something happening.  First stim scan tomorrow - so will update then.

Love to all.

Sue x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone..... Wow isnt this weather amazing!!... Hope it stays like this till October...  .. bet it doesnt though!!!

Leppy... Hope ur ok, At least they checking you out in October, lets hope its the same scenario as 12yrs ago and they go back to normal!!.,..

CJ.... Hiya hun... yeh im fine thanks... Got me TX Protocol in post so now trying to source the drugs cheaply.. Menopur and cetrocide!!... once i have my drugs then i go in for injection training!!... Cant Wait!!.. ...  How are you and more importantly hows ur lining doing??..

Leppyloo, Saphire, Rah, FLH and anyone i may of missed hope ur all ok!!.... 

Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Hi Sue good luck with your scan tomorrow, twinges are a great sign  hope it all goes well.

Hi Sammeee, ooh exciting you have your tx protocol through, what are your dates? I got my drugs from home care , I can give you the details if you need another source for the drugs they seem cheap to me.
I don't know whats going in with my lining yet , I have to have my next scan on the 27th and then hopefully (fingers and every crossed) it's all ok then I can start taking the hrt . God I really need to I'm feeling really rubbish now. Had a tearful moment last night, was up till 3am this morning, banging headache and hot/sweating and hands and arms were itching all over. All  signs of d/ring I've had before it's just I think being tried and it taking longer this time I lost the plot a bit last night plus my head was hurting so much and I couldn't find any tablets. Feel loads better today though thankfully.
Great things are happening for you now Hun  

Hi Lee I think having a holiday is just what you need a good break away from the everyday so you can recharge. Also like you say you can research a few things and be prepared for when you start tx.
Sorry to heard about your smear, I've had a borderline smear about 6yrs ago it was all fine at the next apt, I also had to go back for another smear 12 mths after that one (not sure if thats the general rule) but it's good they keep so a close eye on these things. I have just booked myself in for one on the 12 of May, hope that's ok as I have ET on the 15th   Sending you a big hug   sounds like you need one  

Hi Sarah how are you , hope you had a good weekend? 

CJ x


----------



## FLH

Hi to you all

Lee - Hope you have a great holiday. Where are you going? I keep reading about all the benefits of lots of sunshine so hopefully your holiday and all the lovely weather we are having will do you good.

CJ - Sorry to hear that the down regging is taking its toll. I had forgotten about the horrible headaches

Sue - hope the scan goes well

The clinic haven't replied to my email about the dates. they are usually great so I am trying not to stress about it. My period should arrive anyday now so then I will be brave and call them. I NEED TO KNOW! I am deep in pms glumness today. Maybe this will be the last lot for nine months?? Who knows!

Right, I am going to get an early night and start my new routine of rest and relaxation zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Take care, love

Frankie xx


----------



## Rah

Wow lots to respond to. Lee glad you have hols booked. Where are you off to? June is not too far off. Our timings may be similar (see below). Sorry about your smear, think of it as a pre treatment MOT. It could have been pg that caused changes, guess you didn't know at the time. Think you can be quietly confident it is nothing to worry about. I still haven't booked mine, it's due day after my birthday so I might wait until after!

FLH - your post sounds a lot like me lol! Dates are very importnat to us ladies. Being in Limbo is no fun at all.....I am amazed that clinics are brave enough to **** off hormonal women 

CJ - nice we are all smear testing together too! Are you sure that you should have one so close to transfer? I would check just to be safe. Sorry you are feeling so rough. Down regging is a nightmare when you tick all the side effect boxes. Hope your scan means you can move on. Glad you're feeling a little better today.

Sammee, when do you start protocol?

Sue, hope your scan went ok. Look forward to reading a positive post later xx

Well.......a little me rant    clinic called back yesterday (even though I was going there this am) to say they had reviewed my case on Friday. They have decided that I don't need metformin......this is because (wait for it) after consultant said 'do same as last cycle' he then wrote me up for the wrong dose. Result = cancelled cycle, feeling hugely unwell, massive disappointment and hideous workload due to dates all messed up! I didn't pick this up as I have done it so many times I couldn't remember if i alternated during stim scans or from beginning. Turns out I did 75/150 from the start with my successful cycle (and at times was borderline overstim) and cons wrote me up for 150 daily. I am so upset, all this could have been avoided. I am passed angry. DH and I will be writing to Clinic Manager and copying consultant and Executive director of hospital into correspondence. I am hugely grateful to the clinic for my son, and usually can't fault them, but this shouldn't happen. I will be changing consultants and suggesting they refund the full amount of last treatment, and accommodate us with new dates.

On the positive, I have chat and plan on May 19th and should start tx on my June AF. I'm hoping I will find writing the letter therapeutic so we can move on. The last month has been yucky.


After all the things that have happened on this thread I'm feeling some positive vibes heading our way


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sarah - I think that they should definitely refund the full amount for tx.  I refused to pay my clinic in full for the time I overstocked because I believed it was their fault because they couldn't do a blood test on a Sunday and I am afraid that my body works 7 days a week.  They said they would discuss it with us but I never heard any more about it.  If it is their fault then they should refund. Hope you get it sorted out.  ^hug me^

Frankie - Hope you hear from clinic soon.

CJ - Sorry you had a bad night - glad you are feeling better now.  ^hug me^

Sammie - Weather is great - can't see it lasting - just hope for a better summer than last year.

Love to all.

Not sure what to think from scan this morning.   When I had scan lady said that I had 6 lead follies and that I may need to increase my Gonal F.  When I saw nurse for blood test she said I had a lot going on - I assume lots of small ones - so seem to be saying different things.  Anyway they said they would call if I need to change dose and they haven't so assume all OK.  So back Friday for another scan. 

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Wow this is a roller coaster of a thread!  Sorry if I miff you off ... but it is comforting to know that it's not just the world against me!    What I mean is that it seems that life is generally difficult ... hope that makes sense?      Thanks to you all for your kind words regarding my smear results.  Sure it will be fine ...  

I've booked a holiday in Lanzarote.  Never been before ... usually head off to Greece.  But it was a good deal, with great flights and for 10 nights ... so we went for it.

I'm sure I'm ovulating already!  Really really sore around the ovaries ... and a bit hormonal.  I guess it is normal but I almost feel like my body should have waited or something ... I dunno ...  

Sarah - can't believe the prob was down to the consultant making an error!  They should definitely refund you!!  

CJ - Hope you are feeling better now.  Sounds awful ...  

Sue - Hope all goes ok on your next scan and they are a bit clearer on the findings.  

Sammeee and FLH - hope all is well ...  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## leppyloo

P.S. Just noticed I'm now a Jr Member!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee - Sorry I missed you off my last post.  Can't remember anything at the moment - must be the drugs.  Hope you are doing OK and looking forward to your holiday.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

No worries Sue   ... there are a lot of posts in here!  I have to log on every day to keep up with it!

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## FLH

Hi everyone

Rah - It sounds like the clinic have really messed up. You must feel exhausted by it all. I hope that writing the letter will help to make you feel better. It sounds like they need the feedback and hopefully they will take extra special care of you next time.

Sue - the scan results sound good. Its nice to get to the 'growing' part of treatment isn't it. 

My period started today and I phoned the clinic who have booked me in for a planning appointment on saturday. I am still totally confused by all this short protocol business but I am sure it will all be clearer once we have been for the appointment. I should have EC at the end of May/beginning of June. After being desperate for it all to start I am now panicking. Its lovely to have the daydream that it will all work but now I am heading for the reality and I will have to face the fact that it might not be a bfp     How do you stay positive 

One thing I am looking forward to is taking some time off work for the treatment and getting to spend lots of lazy snuggly days with my little man. If the weather is on our side I will spend the 2ww in the garden!

Take care, lots of love

Frankie xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi there everyone

I haven't been on this board for some time now but i'm back on the rollercoaster for probably the last time.  

CJ - you couldn't possibly be the same CJ from when i had my last BFP back in 2004??

I've had a few BFN's in the last couple of years and when i last met my consultant back in Jan he said if i tried another cycle he would possibly put me on asprin.  He's off ill just now and i had my downreg on Sunday.  I asked the nurse about the asprin and she said to start taking it but to email the unit secretary to pass on a message to another consultant re anything else i could do to improve my chances.  I did this and she emailed me back to say she had spoken to the professor and he had marked up my notes.

Meantime i spoke with a friend who's a nurse, about the asprin, and also told her that i have problems when i go to donate blood in that i never manage to donate much as my blood clots inside the needle.  She said i should be getting tests re the clotting factor of my blood as this could adversly affect my chances.  Phoned the unit sec again today explaining all this she went off to speak to the professor again and she called back - passing on a message that i've not to take asprin but will get heparin after ET.

I am hacked off at all this emailing and message passing between me and this secretary - doens't seem right but as i've already had my prostap i'm short of time now to get an appointment to see anyone and will only see a nurse when i go for my scan and to pick up my drugs in 2 weeks.  I feel really frustrated.  I phoned today and left a message for the unit Sister to call me.

This is so important to me and i feel i should be sitting down discussing this and having everything explained to me by a medical person and not emailing the secretary!!

I get the feeling that because i already have DS they haven't reviewed my case and are simply repeating the same procedure.

Any comments advice gratefully received.

Shazzy


----------



## CJ

Hi just a quickie, think we must all be out enjoying the sun, hope this isn't our summer for the whole yr  

Hi Shazzy, I thought I recognized your name so I think I must be who your thinking of   I had a cycle that started in Dec 03 but had embies put back 5th of feb 04, does that sound right? 
Sorry to read you've had bfn's since trying for number 2 it must be so hard, and looks like your not having much luck with your clinic this time  Hope they can sort things out for you, emailing sounds really bad manners, and was a pain too. I would definitely demand they sit down with you so you can feel 100% happy with your cycle.
Good luck, glad you've joined us  

Hi Frankie , hope your planning apt goes well Saturday, you can explain it all too us when you get back    I've always wondered what and how short protocol works. god luck Hun.

Hi Lee how you doing sweetie? I totally understand what you mean about it being comforting hearing about others because it makes us all feel normal. It's awful when things go wrong for people during their cycles but we find reassuring it hearing that it does happen and we not the only ones. It's reassuring that we all have ups and down and that how we can all offer support as someone has always already been there. So don't worry you won't "miff" anyone off on here Hun. Holiday sounds great, something to look forward too, although the weather were having here seems like holiday weather   very surprising for April.

Hi Sue not sure what to say about your scan , 6 leading follies sounds good to me , I'm sure there are some smaller ones which will grow over the next wk or so, and that was your first scan so a lot can happen. Hope everything goes well at your next scan so you can feel more confident I'm sure they would give you more if they thought you need it , after it it doesn't cost them extra does it  When your next scan?

Sarah I'm so angry for you Hunnie, how cr*p!!    they should definitely pay you back in full for the cycle , it's the least they can do after all they not only messed up your tx cycle but they put you through all the stress and emotional pain of going through it and then cancelling it.
Hope you get the money back etc, good news you have a apt to work toward. x

Hi Sammeee had any luck finding your drugs hun, hope your doing ok? x

Still having headaches which I guess is a positive thing when d/ring but I also having pains arong ovary areas and ewcm , had that for the passed 2 days   hope that's normal..?

CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Gals,,, ..

Rah.... just been reading your nightmare, .... I really hope ya get a refund+ nbetter tx this time..!!.  X

Shazzy... Hi. Im new!!..LOL ... It make s it very in=personal when all ya doing is emailing the secretary, on a plus note though at least because of this your getting things sorted out and Heparin!!... GL X

Leppy.... Enjoy your hols chick.. sun sand and sangia... Heaven!.. 

FLH... Looks like we will be doing tx at about same time.... i should fingers x start stimming 10/12 May!!.. GL for ur TX...   !! X

CJ... Hiya Hun.... Ive heard headaches are common when D/R... Hope ya dont have to D/R for too much longer!!..   X

Well i gotta quote for my drugs from central homecare.... and saved about £150 but also got notifacation from my very lovely GP that they will fund the Drugs...im extremely lucky and hope this is a good omen of good luck coming our way!!.. .. So now just awaiting the presciption, hope the gp remembers al;l the sharps, swabs bins etc that il need... best remind her!!.. ..!!... Also booked in for injection training the week b4 I start stimming.... Thats going to be fun im sure . Ive also just ordered Wheat Grass Juice... Ive heard its meant to be fantastic so gonna put me and DH on it. Not that we are unhealthy,.... just getting a bit old..LOL!!.. dont want my eggs or his spermies conking out on the day!!.. ..

Right gotta go take DS for his Footy match so catch up Laterz...

Sorry if i forgot anyone... Rushing.. 

Sammeee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammee - Great news on GP funding drugs.  

CJ - Hope the headaches aren't too bad.  I have heard of others talking about getting EWCM during d/r so assume that it is normal.

Hi Shazzy - Sounds like a right pain having to communicate everything though the secretary.  Hope the Sister called you back.

Frankie - Hope weather is good for you and you can spend 2WW in the garden.

Hi Lee and Sarah.

Hopefully after scan tomorrow I will have more of an idea what I am doing.  I have asked them if they can put me later on the list for EC with having to arrange childcare - they said they would try (am I not paying them enough money to accommodate my small requests!!!!).  We don't tell anyone about tx and it is quite difficult to think of an excuse for needing a babysitter at 7am.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

A very short and selfish post all about me I'm afraid!  No time at all this week!

Went to see GP yest about recurrent miscarriages ... and she said that the only tests they can do is Lupus Anticoagulent and Blood clotting.  So they did - straight away.  She said that the chromosomal abnormality test is expensive and would need a consultant to refer me for it.  She said my hormone tests a few months ok were fine - so nothing wrong there.  Those results did not indicate early menopause ... and my FBC was fine too.  She said the consultant would have to ok me using aspirin.  But I have been researching Thrombocystosis (which is what I had in my teens) and I definitely think I will take a small amount of aspirin if I conceive again.  Going to wait for the results of these 2 tests before considering paying £150 to see the consultant.

So there's my update!  Yest would have been my ET date ... but felt ok about it.

Weather is cooler - no sun - today!    ... Hope you are all well  

Catch up soon

Lee xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

After posting my message on here the other day i also posted the same message on one of the other boards - you'll never guess - Professor Nelson himself replied on the message board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177622.msg2977311#msg2977311

don't know how appropriate it is that i pay £4000 + and get my questions answered on a website but at least i got the information i needed and happy to say i feel much more confident that i am getting the right treatment and i also have an appointment to see Pro Nelson next week now.

We better be careful what we write on here now - the Dr's are obviously reading it 

Shazzy


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Wow Shazzy - Don't usually expect that.  I sometimes have wondered if people from the clinics ever read the threads - there is my answer.  Hope it was a helpful answer for you.

Lee - Hope the test results come back quickly so you can decide what to do next.

Hi CJ, Sarah, Frankie, Sammee

Scan today showed lots of follies about 25 on each side.  Have about 15 each side that are good size but not ready for EC yet (seems a bit of a dramatic change to first scan).  Had blood test because obviously concerned about OHSS - that has all come back OK and scan showed small amount of fluid behind one ovary but nothing else.  Continue with drugs and back Monday.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Wow Shazzy great you got such a detailed response. I find it hard to find posts on here when I'm looking for them so it's amazing he found yours . Great your feeling better about it all. I've never thought of clinic reading this site but they obviously do 

Hi Lee, I would definitely take the Aspirin Hun it's such a low dose (if you take the 75mg one which is what i take) and if it helps even a little bit it's well worth it. Even if it doesn't at least you know you've tried. I hope your not waiting too long for the test results.

Sue wow what a change in the amount of follies. I did think you'd get a few more as there a normal little ones that grow in the first wk or so but I didn't think it would be that many. Fab news you must be feeling much better. Good luck with the next scan, it's same day as mine.

Hi Sammeee thats great news your gp will fund the drugs, home central is where I get mine from so think they must be one of the cheapest as I lot of people yes them.
I bet it's nice to finally have some good news with all the things you've gone through 
What does the wheat grass juice do then? 

Hi Sarah, and Frankie hope your both doing ok? 

Sue thanks for saying the ewcm is normal, I think I'm worrying about everything at the mo with scan on Monday, I just want to get on now as I need hormones back in my body now , I just don't work properly without them  

Headache free day today so that's good 

CJ xx


----------



## FLH

Hi all

Shazzy I can't beleive your consultant answered your question on FF. That must be a first. Patient power in action! 

Sue - that's fab news about your follies. It shows how unpredictable this game is! I remember my first scan after months of anticipation and excitement. I had ONE follie. I did point out to the nurse that I could have grown it myself for free! I ended up with 6 eggs in the end so it was ok in the end. I am hoping that short protocol will wake my ovaries up a bit!

Hi Sammee - yeah I should be stimming at the same time as you so we can keep each other company

Hi to CJ and Lee

I was going to write more but I am soooooooo tired tonight. I am going to go and watch rubbish telly and eat blueberry muffins (there is some fruit so its almost healthy!)

Speak soon,

lots of love

Frankie xx


----------



## Rah

Just wrote really long post but posted exact same time as Frankie. It seems to have cancelled mine out. Gutted.

Anyone know how I can retrieve it??


----------



## Rah

Can't get it back and don't have the patience to do it all again. Sorry. Will try again tomorrow....


----------



## FLH

rah - oh no!! I hope that wasn't my fault! I am not sure if you can get it back?!?

Wish I could be more help!

Frankie  xx


----------



## Siobhan1

Rah said:


> Just wrote really long post but posted exact same time as Frankie. It seems to have cancelled mine out. Gutted.
> 
> Anyone know how I can retrieve it??


Hi,

Unfortunately once lost they are gone for good, however, and I literally just posted this to someone else, when you type a long messgae try & get into the habit of highlighting & copying it, that way if it gets lost you only need to paste it to a new message 

Siobhan x


----------



## CJ

It happens to me all the time too, remembering to copying is a good idea I should do it  It is really annoying though.

Frankie blueberry muffin yum! Definitely..nearly one of your 5 a day I'm sure  

CJ x


----------



## Rah

Well hello at last!

Frankie, can't be helped. I should learn not to be so long winded with my messages! I will be copying as I go from now as I was pretty gutted. Can't believe it's not happened to me before now! 

Sammee, your conking out comment put a smile on my face! very funny.

Sue, great news about follies hope the lead ones are coming on nicely and that the small ones behave so you will be just right. Will check on Monday to see how your next scan goes.

Lee, glad you weren't upset when your ET date came round. How are you feeling about the tests? I think you are right to wait for other tests to come back before laying out another £150.

CJ, How are you hun? can I ask what does ewcm stand for?? Good luck for Monday. Hope the results alleviate some of your anxiety.

Shazzy, can't believe your consultant was on here. Guess they do sometimes want to know what we are on about. Have to say I would never censor any of my posts, especially the way I have felt about my clinic in the last week .

Sorry for the brief posts....I have read everything but feeling a little like groundhog day after yesterdays post went awol.

No news here.....apart from more friends announcing pgs. Still feels like a knife in the heart everytime, even though I am genuinely happy for them.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend. Hoping the weatherman has it wrong tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi all well managed to get myself in a pickle worrying about scan today ended up being a tad late and was nearly sick on the way up (I'm awful for worrying about thing) anyway good news for a change scan today show lining to be 2.8mm yippeee! where did all that lining go? Anyway start hrt tomorrow and then next scan on the 12th to make sure that lining is nice and thick...hope that.

Hope everyone else is well, sorry for short message have to take DS to preschool xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Nice to read good news from everyone.  I'm looking forward to some positive results!    Yesterday was the first time I have felt low since the m/c ... maybe PMT starting?  I don't want to wish my life away but I do feel like I am just counting the days until I can get going with IVF again!  

I'm feeling ok about the tests ... not convinced that they are going to find anything.  Probably just one of those things ... I dunno.  Gonna have an EFT session (tapping pressure points) to go through the anxiety linked to m/c and also need to see my acupuncturist ... to get myself ready for this summer.

Hope everyone is well and that all scans etc go well!  

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Hi CJ, great news. Glad scan went well. Sorry to hear your feeling anxious but it is completely understandable. Maybe now things are going your way a little you will be able to relax.

Lee, sorry youre down too. Could be that your AF is coming and knocking the wind out of your sails. I hope that the tests don't show anything and that you can get on with tx without worrying too much.....although I'm sure that is easier said than done! I saw my reflexologist last week for the first time in a long time. She does tapping too. Do you find it helpful? I was thinking of having it done for ......wait for it (and don't laugh)......my fear of vegetables! This has blighted my life for a very long time and I'm sure it doesn't help when ttc. Where do you go and how much does it cost (don't answer cost if you don't want to, just being nosey!). I think it is a good idea for you to do EFT. wHEN WILL YOUR BLOODS BE DONE?

Hi Sue, Shazzy and Sammee, hope you're all ok.

Got to go as sneakily on here at work.

Check in again later xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Everyone!!  

Sapphire... Hope all went well with your scan!!

Rah... Glad i made ya laff.... sometime all this TX can be too serious and a little lightheartedness is reefreshing, not that i was jokin mind,,, im really worried that DHsperms or my eggs might conk out... we are ancient ya see!!.. 

Leppy....   hope ya feeling better soon, never heard of EFT but anythings worth a shot if it helps.. 

FLh... Ah im gleadd il be stimming same time as u, we can keep each others spirits up!!.. 

Shazzy... Wow.... your consultants stalking you on FF.. ... Its good that they are keen to now what we really say and think as most people probably dont be as honest with their cons as they are on here!!.. 

CJ.... Ah im really glad ur linings gone down and ur scan went well....    The wheatgrass is meant to help your eggys be good quality Im sure i read somewhere that Zita West advises it, Ive put my hubby on it as well... Dunno if it helps spermies (not that he has probs so far) but he is old so figred it can only help.. ..... Actually maybe id best google it coz knowing my luck it will be bad news for swimmes and they'll have all croaked it...eeerm ... 

Hope everyone else is good XX  

Sammeee Xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Please may I join the party?

After nearly three years of TTC we were blessed with twins from our first ICSI cycle in 2005. In July 2006 (when our twins were six months old) we began TTC again and are approaching the three years milestone once again. 

I have to ring my clinic at the start of my next cycle to find out when our ICSI will happen. We were supposed to start at the end of May (BCP) with the e/c and e/t happening in July, but we had a letter about six weeks ago saying that our clinic are extremely busy and cannot treat us when we'd originally planned  Instead of starting the pill when AF arrives I think I'll be asked to ring back again in a couple of cycles time. I'm hoping that we can make a start no later than July, which will hopefully mean e/c and e/t some time in September. 

Will read back through the posts and try to catch up with everyone's news.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Welcome Snorkmaiden - lovely photo of your twins.

Lee - Sorry that you are feeling down.      

CJ - Great news - lining lovely and thin.  Good luck for your next scan.  

Sarah -    for the pregnancy announcements - always difficult.

Frankie - Hope you enjoyed your evening and the blueberry muffins - yum.

Hi Sammee and Shazzy.

Well scan went OK - still showing lots but not quite ready for EC yet.  Bloods however have come back high oestrogen so having no stim drug tonight and having trigger shot tomorrow.  Have had to change which trigger shot I have to take (although they didn't say I think this one is one they give if you have lots of follies) which is a bit of a pain since I had already bought the other one - although fortunately the replacement is cheap.  It is one you have to mix yourself and I have not done that for five years so that should be interesting.  They will ring me tomorrow to confirm what time I have to take trigger shot and a time for EC - assuming it will be Thurs.

Sue x


----------



## FLH

Hi CJ, Sarah, Snorkmaiden, Lee, Sue, Sammee, siobhan and Shazzy

Sorry this is going to be a very quick post. I am really tired tonight. I started down regging on the pill today. I have to take it for three weeks before starting stims. EC should be around 8th June. I am glad to be off the starting blocks but it still seems like ages away. I suppose its nothing in comparison to how every minute drags on the 2ww. Oh the joys of IVF!!!

Hope you are all well. I will post properly on wednesday (doing a late shift tomorrow night boo hoo)

Take care all

Frankie xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone!

Welcome Snorkmaiden!  Sorry to hear your ICSI will be delayed.  That has happened to both Rah and I too - (for different reasons) so I can empathise.  

Frankie - hope your D/R is going ok.  

Sue - good luck for your EC this week. xx   

Sarah - Thanks for your message.    I think AF is coming and I'm praying it comes sooner rather than later!  If a 28 day cycle - my next AF will be when I am on holiday .  JOY!  I should find out about my test results next week I think.  Re EFT, I thought it all sounded a bit mad but I'll try anything once!  I experienced a traumatic loss in 2002 and was struggling to get over it.  Went to counsellors and to a psychologist but they never quite fixed it.  After an hour of EFT and a lot of crying and tapping ... I can now think about the event without getting upset.  The therapist thought I might need another session but I didn't.  I now use EFT if I am anxious about something.  However I felt the therapist could do a better job with going through the m/c stuff.  So it worked for me!  I live in Middlewich, Cheshire and my therapist is also based there.  It costs me £40 for about an hour.  What's the fear of vegetables?  Eating them or just seeing them ... or touching them?  Must be a nightmare!

Sammeee - EFT is Emotional Freedom Technique.  You tap at meridian / acupressure points whilst talking about the issue.  So for example I might say 'feeling anxious' while I tap the side of my eye ... 'worried about having a m/c' when I move onto under my eye ... etc.  You tap various places on your face, collar bone, under arm and hands.  It sounds totally crazy   ... but it worked for me!  Although you need a session with a therapist to learn how to do it properly.

Everyone else ... hope you are all well.  

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Lee - The EFT thing sounds cool! Do you find it helps? I've got a feeling I may have seen someone like Paul McKenna use it on telly to try to treat someone with a phobia of flying...Does it work by distracting your brain from the thing that's making you feel anxious?

Frankie - Yay for being off the starting blocks. Now the time will do that strange thing where it goes fast and slow at the same time! Best of luck!

Sue - What a nuisance that you had to cough up for another trigger. You can't get your money back on unused drugs either can you? That's a pain... I hope the mixing goes okay. I hated doing that (I only had to do it the once when I was given some Gonal-F after I ran out of Puregon) and ended up dropping one dose all over the ruddy floor...argh!  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for some lovely, big, juicy eggs for you.

***

I'm starting to wish I could hit the fast-forward button and just get cycling now. We had our initial appointment with our consultant to discuss treatment back in Jan 2008. We were gonna have treatment last summer and then put it off to save up our pennies, so having it pushed back AGAIN, this time by the clinic is highly frustrating as I'd got myself psyched up for starting in a few weeks. I feel totally in limbo and I'm terrified that *something* will happen to stop us going ahead with this. I guess I won't believe it's gonna happen 'til it is. I can't wait to order my drugs and get my protocol...how sad am I


----------



## Rah

Hello, finding it a little hard to keep up at the mo so apologies if I miss anyone (Frankie I left you out the other day....not on purpose xx )

Lee, the vegatable thing used to be I couldn't have them touch my plate etc but now I do force myself to eat a few but sometimes it makes me gag. Obviously I need to eat them to be healthy and Samuel needs to see me eat the same as him. It's always been a nightmare for me, going out for meals etc. I have made some progress on my own but feel I need some help now. Think it stems from my dad bullying me about food when i was younger. Hope EFT will help get to the bottom of it. Its great to finally know someone who as done it. All my friends think its   although I went to pub last night and my friend had it on monday. Same lady I see. Sorry if the rest of you are wondering what on earth! lol.

Snorkmaiden, i'm in your camp honey. Delays are really frustrating and manage to cause more anxiety. My GP had a chat with me and said if I accept that treatment brings chaos, unpredictability and disappointment at times it would help me manage stress. I found that helpful. Play the long game, we know that the results can be awesome.....but the routes to get there are so different. We may well be cycle buddies x

Frankie, glad you've finally got going. Could sense your frustration x 

Sue, EC tomorrow? Good luck hun, hope it goes to plan and you have lots of lovely eggs for those swimmers to choose from!

Hi CJ, Sammee, Shazzy, how are things?

Have to go now as working from home and making zero progress lol x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Triggered at midnight last night so feeling very tired now and want to catch up on sleep - so sorry for not catching up with everyone today.  EC tomorrow to arrive at 10am.  Going for bath and an early night.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Wow Sue didn't realise you were that far ahead. best of luck for EC tomorrow, exciting stuff but I bet your nervous too. really hope they get a lot of eggies for you, early night is a good idea. At least 10am is early ish so you wont have to wait about all day. Good luck Hun, let us know how you get on xx

Big hello to everyone will try and catch up tomorrow, lots of posts which is good xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Just a quick one to say I got 19 eggs today.  Made use of the gas and air - it was great    Won't know how many mature until tomorrow.  Feeling OK just tired - not sure if that is due to collection or because I was up with DD a lot last night - so much for my early night.  

Hope everyone is OK.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Sue 19 eggies!   fab fab fab well done hunnie! Hopefully there will be quite a few goodies in that batch  
Hope your DD is ok? Is she poorly or was it a bad dream or something? Hopefully you'll have a better night tonight (although I imagine your head is swimming with thoughts on what your eggies are up to  )
Look forward to hearing your news tomorrow..    

Big hello to everyone I've been rubbish at posting the past few days, I've had work and then yesterday and today had a stinky cold so another early night for me. Still getting lots of hot flushes hope they go soon.

CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

CJ - Sorry about your cold hope you feel better.  DD had constipation that night (which she does suffer from time to time).  Started at about midnight was about 5am before things finally got moving - poor little thing.  What with that and EC went to bed at about 7:30 last night.

Hello Sarah, Lee, Sammee, Frankie, Shazzy, Snorkmaiden

Of my 19 eggs 17 were suitable for ICSI and 14 have fertilised - have to ring tomorrow to check but ET should be Sunday.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Just a quickie, that is fantastic news Sue , wow 14 little embies, hope they do great things over night. Is that a 3 day transfer then? Wishing you loads of luck xx


----------



## Tinx

Sorry been pants at coming on here, Willow been poorly and now I am too but Sue, huge congrats babe. Hope all goes well on Sunday. Keep your feet up and stay positive xx

I have FET next Thur. They will thaw the frosties on Tue, so please all pray that they survive and we have 2 strong and healthy blastos to put back in. Am so scared have made it this far but that will be it. Petrified in fact. Hope that I am well soon and that these rotten antibiotics dont muck m y body up,, I so want to be a mummy again.

Love to all, take care and thinking of you all despite being slack at coming on here xxxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Wow Sue!  Fantastic news!  Hope all goes well on Sunday - it's so exciting!     I was surprised to hear you had gas and air for EC - I thought it was done under general.  

CJ - Hope you're feeling better today.  DH has a cold - like a bear with a sore head this morning!  But didn't stop him going out with his friends tonight of course!  (OMG!  I sound like my mother!)  

Sarah - sorry to hear about your Dad bullying you about food    ... it sounds very much like it could have caused the blockage which has led to a phobia.  I hope the therapist in your area is good and that you can work through it.

Snorkmaiden - I'm not sure how EFT works fully but I know it helped me to get over a trauma ... when hours of talking to a counsellor and other psychological methods didn't.  I'm having a session on 9th May to tap away my anxieties relating to m/c.   

Hi Sammee, Frankie and Shazzy - hope you are well.   

To be honest, I am very low at the moment.  Got to be AF.  When in company of others, I am laughing and joking but as soon as I am on my own ... I feel very flat.  Not feeling very close to DH at the moment.  No arguments - just drifting away somewhere.  I feel I have put my life on hold for 3 years while TTC and I am no further forward in any area of my life.  Hope this feeling subsides ... sorry to be such a misery.  

Hope you all have a great bank hol weekend  

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

CJ - Yes I am having day 3 transfer.  What is next for you?  Hope everything going well.

Tinx - Thanks. So hope you feel better.  Will be thinking of you next week.  

Lee - I had a choice to have EC under general (although it would have cost another £150) but I chose local because it is nice to see what is happening and you can hear that they are actually getting eggs from the follies.

Hello everyone else.   to all.

ET tomorrow at noon.  DD has a ballet show tomorrow afternoon so not much chance to rest after transfer.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi Sue hope ET went well today and you have 2 little embies on board, wow our first 2wwer  Hope it doesn't drag on for you, are you a good girl and wait until test date or are you a poas-aholic like me?  
I didn't have any rest after any of my ET's apart from my 1st which was neg anyway, I rested for a couple of days in bed, sofa watching tv etc. It didn't help. After my ET which resulted in twins I went straight to Tesco after ET and did a big shop  ...(have to say I now go to tesco after every ET since so will be doing the same if I get to ET)

I'm still jabbing and now I'm on my hrt tablets too, I normally have 3 everyday from the start but this clinic have me on 1 for 5 days then 2 for 5 days and then 3 a day onwards   not sure why.
I'm really hoping it all goes well and ET will be in 2 Fridays time, have a scan on the 12th to check lining so just thinking about that at the mo.

Hi Lee it's no wonder your feeling low you have been through so much  I hope these feelings of drifting from your DH fade away, I found it hard sometimes because my DH doesn't say much and when we have had failed cycles he seems to just take it in his stride which used to bug be so much, I used to be so upset. I guess we all work differently but IVF is so hard in all ways and it does put such a strain on your relationships, hope things improve soon x
A man with a cold is never a good thing is it, fancy going out drinking when you feeling soooo ill   men! 

Hi Sammeee, Sarah, Frankie, Snorkmaiden and Tinks, hope your all having a good bank hols?

We've had a good weekend so far, spend all day at my sisters yesterday, all went to the Mayday fair and kids drained me of all my money going on the train,bouncy castle and ice-creams, they had fun though. Then had a BBQ, first so far this yr , hopefully one of many if we get the better weather they are predicting. Today I took the boys to the cinema and nearly  died of shock at how much 1 kids pop corn cost. 3.95!  Just cooking roast chicken for tea, and off to Animal park tomorrow. Feel better on the drugs now think the hrt is kicking in a bit.

CJ xx


----------



## FLH

Hi all

I just wanted to say hello. I will reply properly tomorrow. I have had stinky headaches all week which I think are because of the pill I am taking (I am glad I don't have to take the pill in real life - just when I am trying to make babies    )

Very quickly - Hope your ET has gone well sue and that you have lots of frosties too.

Lee    

Speak soon

Frankie x


----------



## Tinx

Hi just a quickie, how did it go on Sunday Sue?? Thinking of you love.

My frosties are joining the world today, am petrified they wont make it or wont make blast. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo scared. Had nightmares all night so shattered now. So hopeful yet so anxious. Please let them make it and me get a whopper bfp. Thur 1.30 is kick off all being well!!

Love to everyone, I have been soooooooooooooooooooo poorly so please forgive my lack of messages! I am starting to feel better, hope to be strong for 2ww. Lots of love and hope to you all, Tinx xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi All.... 

Sue... hope your ET went well... wow!!.. u must be chuffed to bits with the number of eggs you got and fertilised!!..  sending you loads of     for the 2WW.. XX 

Hiya Tinx... Sending you loads of     for your FET!!..  hopefully u will be our 2nd 2ww!!.. GL X

Frankie... Ur post cracked me up bout having to take the pill to get preggo.... ur right its completely crazy!!!  ... Hope ur headaches have eased though!! X

Leppy.... I understand exactly where u are coming from and can sooo relate to how u r feeling at the moment!!...  .... XX

CJ... Hiay sounds like you have had a mad but lovely bank holiday.. lucky u!!.. yeh everything is soo expensive with kids, thing is these places no u have to take the kids out so really charge ... £3.95 for popcorn.. thats shamefull!!.. Cant beleive how much drugs u having to take... my clinic put ya straight on to stimms.. and im so impatient im glad i dont have to do it by DR first... it would drive me absolutley bonkers... ..  If all goes to plan we should be on 2ww together!!.. XX

Rah... Snorkmaiden.... Hiya and hope alls well??  

Well my BH has been drab... pretty much like the weather ..LOL, My 2yo started with Chickenpox friday, and they are still coming out on him, poor little man is covered, and in the worst places possible..., fortunately he hasnt really been "ill" with it, just very itchy... and he screams when i put the calamine on because its so cold... wonder if ya can microwave it??... ....!!..  My DH is really getting on my nerves at the moment aswell... but i think its just me really.... I should start stimming next monday-wednesday AF dependant but was really hoping that my left tube would do me proud and give me another miracle(2yo is left tube miracle) but i dont feel any diffrent so no its just wishfull thinking!... Oh well, massive   IVF goes without any hiccups.!!..
Better go 2yo is demanding a drink!!... LOL!! 

Take care 
Sammeee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Will catch up soon - got to go pick up DD from nursery school is a minutes but  - my ET went well on Sunday.  2 x 8 cell embies transferred and the rest were such good quality that they were able to freeze all 12.  Had very sharp pains last night and ending up ringing out of hours doctor at the clinic.  He said it did not sound like OHSS but to go to A&E if it got worse.  Feeling a bit better this morning and now think it was something I ate because DH seems to be having same thing today.  Not great start to 2WW but could be worse.

Love to all.

Sue x


----------



## Tinx

Hi all!!

Sue how are you feeling now, better I hope xx

Sammee, I recognise you from somewhere but not sure where!! Any ideas!! Nice to catch up xx Bloomin BH, mine was pants too, a poorly one for me but no calamine required!! How is your 2yo?? xx
Frankie, howz the head? I had that last time, its not funny eh, hope that you feel better soon, get that water down ya xx

CJ, how are you with all the stimming, they say thats when you start to feel better. How was the animal park? We often go to visit the animals and often get demands to go even when we are busy elsewhere!!! What is it with children and animals!!!!

Leppy, feeling any better hon? This tx is so hard on us women, both mentally and physically that no wonder you feel like you do. Hope that you start to fell better asap. I think men handle their feelings and discuss their feelings so differently to us and we all go through times where we feel distant or un loved... hope that things are improving for you, maybe have a romantic night in and lots of hugs and kisses Feell better soon

hello to everyone else, hope that you are all ok.

Well, my 6 frosties survived the thaw yest, and not had a call yet to say that they have died so am very very hopeful. Still anxious but very hopeful. Trying not to get too excited or have false hope though as still got a long way to go. I had nightares again last night so am shattered and emotionally drained. This wait is so tough, almost worse than the 2ww, its killing me, each time the phone rings I almost have a panic attack.

Well, off out to have myy har doe, armed with my mobile!!! Hng to keep busy today!!!!

Take care everyone and best wishes to you all xxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Frankie sorry your having headaches I've had more than normal this cycle, hope it improves.

Tinx, great news on your frosties, hopefully they are all doing well. It is a scary wait I know what you mean about the phone ringing , you just have no idea with FET cycles how they will go and if you will get to Et. All 6 making it so far is very positive though  
I'm doing an FET cycle too so not on stimms but taking the HRT now so making a nice lining at the mo I hope  I still have to go through the will they survive stage I'm still worrying about the next scan and if my body is doing as it should. All this does make the 2ww look easy   Animal park is good , wish we lived nearer as I get a season ticket then, great indoor play area.

Sue wow weee! great news about your embies, they must be a fab batch to all get frozen. Fingers crossed Hun , whens test date?

Hi sammeee, ahh your poor DS having chicken pox,, not nice all of my boys have had it now thankfully. Hope he's not suffering much.
These drugs are really starting to pee me off now, this has been my worse d/r so far in all my cycles, hopefully scan will be ok next Tuesday and I can at least stop the injections. It's strange to think if my cycle had gone to plan I would be half way through 2ww by now (and testing already   )
Do you know when your dates are yet? or are you waiting for af to show before they can tell you? I'm really hoping my ET will be the 15th, thats only 9 days away  

Hi Lee how are you doing Hun? x

Hi Sarah haven't seen you post for a bit hope your ok? x

Well not much happening here, I've misplaced my 2nd cycle timetable (already lost the 1st one   ) I have a rough idea that I should be taking 2 hrt tablets but I think only for 5 days then it's 3, I really must find it, has my dates and times on for scan etc.

CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya  

Sue.. hope ur managing to rest up , although with a LO thats hard, plus they reckon carry on as normal, thats what im gonna do anyways... if it works it works and if it doesnt it wont be coz i picked toddler up, had a bath, went for a walk etc... 

Tinx... wow ur frosties are doing well... must be a nightmare though everytime fone rings... anyway im   for ur frosties and ET!!..  Not sure but u may have posed some replies to me on some other boards, anyway, really hoping ur frosties do well!!   !..

CJ...LOL you sound like me misplacing stuff all the time in this mad-house ... You really sound like you have had it rough this time with your tx.... hope it all goes in your favour from here on!!.. Ya made me laff bout POAS  ... im apprx 9dpo today and couldnt wait so    b4 with 10th-MU...  obviously got a BFN  but seriously dont know why i expected otherwise, after my ET (  i get to it) i'l be a nightmare coz im so impatient... even being preggers is a pain coz its a long time 9months.. ... 

Well in a way im glad i got bfn coz i got jab teach tomorra and it may have swayed me going, then it could all be over and a chem so I was a little silly really... LO is still covered and some are still blistered so gotta go to jab teach on my own tommora. DH was coming but now he has to look after mr pox... somehow even if he was no longer contagious i doubt it would look good him being in an ivf clinic with the lergy  ... Seriously fed up that hubby cant come though... could have done with two heads plus ive to drive and find the place and its in Manchester, Mmmm  can see tomorra will be stressfull!!...

How is everyone else??

Sammeee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammee - I am trying to carry on as normal.  Your right I too think what will be will be and I won't blame myself.  Hope LO gets over chickenpox quickly.

CJ - My test date is 15 May.  I won't be testing earlier.  For me ignorance is bliss and am quite happy to stick my head in the sand.  With DD I had a 3WW before testing and even then I didn't test early.  When I did FET I had to build up the number of HRT tablet gradually like that  - hope you find your timetable.  

Tinx - Lots of   for your frosties.

Frankie - Hope you are OK.  

Lee, Sarah, Snorkmaiden, Shazzy  -    Hope I have not missed anyone.

Well 3 days post transfer and AF cramps already kicking in.  I know that this is not necessarily a bad sign (had them all way through 2WW with DD) but unsettling all the same.

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Sorry I've not been on for a while. If i'm being honest at the moment whenever I talk/post about tx I feel myself getting worked up. I've been burying my head in the sand too a little.

I have been checking posts all week to see how everyone is, i hope you haven't felt deserted.

Sue, firstly well done for getting as far as the 2ww. I remember those nagging cramps and trying to 2nd guess. I think your approach is the best way. I guess when you already have a child you have to carry on as usual. Hope that the 15th comes round quick x 

Sammee, hope today has gone ok. Sorry DH couldn't go with you.

CJ, hope you've found your timetable. It is embarrassing having to admit that you can lose something twice! I can assure you that you're not alone on this one lol! How is it all going for you? You have been a very patient lady. Hoping its text book from this point.

Tinx, I'm sat here thinking your frosties are about to come home. Let us know how you go x  

Frankie, how are the headaches now? you have my empathy. Looking forward to seeing how you are.

Lee, been thinking about you lots. Have had that low flat feeling too.....think my AF due any day, stupid bit of me still tells myself that I could have nat pg, even though we've not really been 'on the job'. I suppose I always hope that we won't have to do tx again.....especially as I view the year so far as a complete mess. You've had it worse than me, can't believe I have the cheek to wallow sometimes. Apologies  

I had meeting with the consultant on Tuesday and ended up going alone. Wasn't DH fault. Saw unit manager first who said consultant should never have phoned me direct to arrange meet. She offered to come in with me but I stupidly said no as didn't want to make it a big deal...of course it is though. Obviously cons had had a few days to generate his response. Initially he said they had new scanning equipment which picks up more follicles etc....so I said I was in pain on first scan so knew i'd overstimmed. Basically felt he was saying that it was the scans fault! He then talked cross purposes with me saying he'd suggested same protocol as last time.....but that was 2 years ago and I'm older so he changed his mind....I then said he said the same in March 09! He didn't recall that. He then said maybe he had said that but then looked at notes further when he left the room and decided it wasn't suitable (basically he made the decision without us to change protocol). In some respects his rationale to change protocol made sense, but ultimately he says it wasn't a mistake....he had made a concious decision....without us! He then asked if I still wanted him as my cons (I said yes but only cos I was put on the spot) I've since contacted unit manager and we meet our new cons next thurs. My DH also suggested they consider refunding us...something I couldn't broach on my own. I was so brave in there but sat in the car and cried after. Obviously my cons doesn't play by the rules as proved by him contacting us...against hospital protocol. Sorry if you're totally bored by now. I feel exhausted just writing this all again.

Anyway, was my bday yesterday and had a lovely time. Good distraction from all of this. I promise to keep my posts considerably shorter in future but thought I would give you most of the picture.

My head is swimming now!

Will be more regular from now

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammeee

hi girls.... 

Well jab training wasnt so bad... i can jab the menopur into my thigh... cool plenty of fat there ... but the cetrocide has to go in tummy  ... oh well at least i found the place, no wrong turns and was there and home in 3+1/2 hours... Woo hoo!!... just gotta await the delightful AF now then im jabbing!! .,.... as for me   for a natural bfp this month, well i cant see it happening!!.. I   again this am with FMU and it wwas stark white, although im only 10dpo but ya just know dont ya!!.. My LO is still covered and still has 4 that haven blistered so still bloomin contagious....   the Pox!!... !!

CJ.. did ya find ya timetable??....  

Rah... I dont blame ur hubby for asking for a refund.. this tx costs enough hard earned money without you having to fund the clinics mistakes!!.. and im glad u r getting a new cons because you would never have faith in him again after all this!!.. 

Sue... keep ur head in sand ( must be hard though) and try to be normal!!..XX

Tinx.... hows the frosties coming along??.  X

Everyone else... HIYA..   

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Tinx

Hi all.

Rah, defo asking for a refund is the way to go, hope that you are able to persue this, best of luck as we all know how consultants work!! I watch Holby!!!!!

Hope that everyone else is ok. I am sadly feeling very low. We got to hosp, 3 embies had survived and made it to blast but were not good quality, one is ok but the other wasnt great. they said still worth puttin g them back as they are slowly progressing BUT they didnt make me feel happy or confident, I sobbed all the way through the procedure and I still feel so hopeless. Trying to send positive vibes to my cosy womb as my hope is that they will do really well now they are "home" but hard to feel like that tbh, just wanna curl into a ball and cry.

Sorry for me post, really dont mean to bring the rest of you down, I guess we all have hope. I would have been fine if he hadnt gone into detail, all I needed was to know that they were blasts but he went and ballsed it all up! Typical bloke I guess!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHH

Gonna have anindian take out tonight ad drown my sorrows in sag paneer!!!

Love and hope to you all, thanks for letting me rant xx


----------



## Sammeee

Tinx hun.. try not to be down!!... those little frosties are back in their natural environment where who knows what can happen!!.. Lets face it, in a natural conception, no-one grades the embryo's!!.. Keeping my fingers cossed for you and your frosties!!... 

Whats a sag paneer?.. is that cockney slang for a "Large Beer"?....  

Sammeee XX


----------



## Rah

Just a quickie, Tinx, I know that feeling. At least yours had plenty of cells. Even if they lost some on thaw they wouldn't put them back if they weren't recovering. Mine were still losing on day of transfer so I chose not to go ahead.....by that I mean 1 1cell! I am feeling positive about you. Visualise them dividing, all snuggly in a big duvet, would you want to wake up in a lab

Thinkin of you

Sammeee, hoping you have a surprise miracle.....i tested this eve just in case, BFN. 


Hi to everyone else. Catch up soon xx


----------



## Tinx

Thanks ladies!!

I dont feel as sad today a sat on FF last night researching embies and found quite a lot of encouraging stuff, so now just gonna try my best to think positively and as you said, to visualise my wee ones. Decided that I better eat for 3 at breakfast so that helped!!!!

Curry was nice last night ( sag paneer is spinach and cheese!! sounds gross but tastes lovely!!)
so that all helped!!

Wishing you all much hope, and many many thanks again.

Back soon when got more time and less achey bits!!

xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your kind words.  I am feeling much better today.  Was so despondant during AF.  It was really heavy - worse than the m/c ... sorry if TMI!  I just felt that the world had it in for me and was so angry about everything.  Angry that something that should be the most natural thing in the world has become the bane of my life!  Angry that most of my friends seem to be able to conceive within months and I have been trying for 3 years!  Not angry with DH ... but flat as I mentioned before ... we've had a chat about it all and I'm feeling much better now ... making a connection again.  Got EFT tomorrow - so hoping to feel even better after that - and I have a bottle of wine in the fridge for tomorrow night!  Detox starts again next week (6 weeks before I start tx again).

Sue & Tinx .... got everything crossed for you both    

Sarah ... I think we've both had our fair share of crap this year mate  .  Think you were really brave going to the consultant by yourself.  Sounds like he was making excuses for a big fat balls up!  They should defo refund you!    ... Have you thought any more about EFT?

Frankie ... hope your headaches are getting better.  

Sammeee ... good luck with your injections!  I was really nervous at first but DH did a fab job.  Also found TCP helped - applied before and after.  

CJ ... hope you are well.  Believe me - things go 'missing' in my house all the time!  

Hope I haven't missed anyone - took a lot of reading to catch up tonight!  

Take care

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Lee, really glad you're going for more EFT. I plan to ring on Monday to book my first session. My AF still not arrived but I am bloated so in some ways I hope she comes soon. Have chat and plan on 19th...won't be able to do the plan bit if she hasn't shown. That would be an expensive chat lol x 

Yuck my dog has just caught a fly and is really chewing it! sorry.


Tinx, glad you found some positive stories on here. It's a double edged sword sometimes as you often stumble across the opposite too. I suppose it's the nature of the game. I'm still feeling positive for you. Glad your mood has improved.

Had letter from clinic today, they will refund the remainder of last cycle.....no mention of refunding the £400 I spent on drugs though! Have decided not to pursue it any further as I feel the cost emotionally would be too great. It feels like a natural conclusion and I see new consultant on thursday. I still feel a little anxious about bumping into old one at clinic......will have to be brave.

Enjoy the weekend.....we've just had a bbq and are off to watch some county cricket tomorrow. Not really my thing but sunshine is so everyones a winner lol! 

Hope everyone else ok....feels like a lot is about to happen for you people. Happy to be a spectator for now xxxxx I'm in good company hey Lee x


----------



## CJ

Hi

Sarah really good news they have refunded you some money, shame it's not for the drugs as well but I think your right a fresh start will do you more gd than persisting with the past cycle. Really hope your new cons is brill and fills you with confidence and your soon on your way to your new cycle. You definitely deserve some good luck   

Hi Lee your right to feel angry with all you've been through and it's good to get these feeling out so rant away when ever you feel like it. I'm really pleased to hear your feeling brighter (hope the bottle of wine went down well) Didn't realise your starting in 6 wks, it seems a long time but hopefully it won't drag for you, do you still have that holiday booked for before then?

Hi Tinx good luck on your 2ww, I have never had blasts myself but had FET's on day 3 embies and the 2 which lost cells and were fragmented (basically not great) both took so fingers crossed, they have made it this far so they must be strong ones 

Hi Sue hows the 2ww going? Your test day is my ET day (if frosties make it  ) so I will be hoping it's a great day for us both xx

Hi Sammeee hows DS and the chicken pox? poor little thing, they really are horrid.
I'm awful at POAS's I'm going to have to hold off if I get to the 2ww this time as I have to go to clinic for blood test and I will really begrudge having to drive 2 and a half hrs if I know it's already neg by a home test.
Glad your jabbing lesson went well  

Hi Frankie hope your having a good wkend.

Well I found my timetable today..yippee! I have been going out of my mind looking for it, it's never where you left it is it  I found it under an ironed pile of washing DH or boys must have put it there but I put the iorning on the top of it but it sounds awful as it's been missing since last Wednesday so show up my putting things away skills   
Well I have messed up one day, I was meant to have 3 tablets Thursday but I only had 2 I hope that's ok  
Had a good wkend, another BBQ today and then went to horse world where they had a fair type thing going on (cost me a small fortune in candy floss and fair rides) Saturday took DS to see Monster V Aliens , he's already been with DH but he's got a "thing" about it (he's being diagnosed for Autism at the mo so h fixations on things are big!)


Have a hossie apt (ultrasound) for my tummy tomorrow and then clinic on Tuesday for the lining scan, feeling very nervous about it.
CJ xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all had a good weekend.  EFT went ok.  Cried a lot - which surprised me because I've just felt angry up until now.  Not sure I feel totally better yet - will take a few more rounds of tapping I think - which I'm ok to do by myself.  

I forgot to tell you all that my blood tests results were normal (tested blood clotting factor and lupus anticoagulant).  Left a message for the clinic to call me to discuss if any more tests are required ... and to let them know that I am delaying the next TX - but they haven't got back to me.

Sarah ... great news about the refund!    Hope your AF arrives soon - so you can get on with planning the next TX.  I'm expecting to start mine on 21/06 - assuming another 28 day cycle.  Hope we cycle together  

CJ ... thanks for your msg.  Glad you found your timetable!  Good luck with your tests next week!    The bottle of wine went down very well - I felt quite drunk quite quickly!  Not used to drinking anymore!  We could have started TX at the end of this month but delayed due to other plans at the end of June - and we wanted a hol.  Off to Lanzarote on 25th May!  Hooray!   .  

Sue / Tinx ... hope all going well   

Everyone else ... hi  

Lee x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Everyone!!.. 

Lee... Dont blame ya going on hols.... you really deserve it and the break and change of life will do u botht he world of good!!.. 

Tinx.. how ya feeling chick??..X

CJ... yeh, LO is much better now thanks... least he got that over with b4 we start tx... Im sure u will be okay only missing 1 tablet!!... least ya found you're timetable!!.. Sounds like you had a lovely weekend!!..  

Rah...Hope AF shows soon for ya .. 

Well, Hubby took me for a lovely meal sat night to my fave itallian (with the kids..LOL, we dont to sitters!!!) and enjoyed a couple of glasses of my fave prosecco before serious abstinence.. I took a test sat am... BFN so no miracle for me!!..  ... I start stimming second day of AF... so that will probably be wednesday!!... BRING IT ON... LOL!!.. ...Seriously im dreading it... I was gonn do my jabs at 9pm as kids sorted and its relax time but one night we have a presentation night to go to for my 12yo and even though i know i can take my jabs witth me... im scared i will get arrested for shooting up!!.. ... so now im gonna have to do them at 7am b4 my shower... which im not happy with!!.. Oh the dilemma eh!!. .... Im also having a lot of mixd emotions at the moment as well but i spose thats normal, and no doubt i'm gonna have loads more over the coming weeks...

Anyway my 2yo is over the pox.. still got as few scabs but thats all... Wheew!!.. ..

Hope everyone else is well....  

Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Hi all just a real quickie before i collect boys. went for lining scan today and it showed lining to be 10.6mm which I think is ok, nurses seemed pleased. They couldn't see a halo line but hoping that's not a bad thing  So they will ring us Thursday to say any frosties made it if so were no for ET on Friday..   Good thing is it was my last injection today, yippee wont miss them I can tell you .
Ultrasound yesterday showed I have gall stones but not sure what happens now, have to see Dr in ten days.

Working tonight so back on tom xx


----------



## leppyloo

Just a quickie to say to everyone!  Hope you are all ok.

Sue - fingers crossed for Friday!  

CJ - hope all goes as planned.  Sorry about the gall stones - it never rains but it pours doesn't it!!  

Tinx ... when do you find out?  

I am terrible irritated and low at the moment.    Acupuncturist gave me some more herbs today ... Jia Wei Xiao Yao Wan (try and say that after a bottle of wine!) ... they are for stress and depression etc ... so hopefully these happy pills will make me feel a bit better before our hol.

Take Care everyone

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Things not looking great here - started bleeding today.       Will still go for blood test on Friday but lost all hope.

Love to all.

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Sue , sweetheart, so sorry. Is it heavy? Guess you've done this before so you would have a sense if it was implantation bleed. I can't offer any similar stories as I always bleed on test day...like clockwork. Are you tempted to test? Not sure it's a good idea if you are. Have you spoken to clinic? Suppose they aren't interested until we test......yucky yucky waiting game  

Lee, the EFT sounds pretty powerful stuff. Good news about your bloods.....it's possible we will cycle together, if AF ever shows!!

CJ, I feel like saying ready, steady go! Good news about your lining. You get there in the end. Hope you don't mourn the end of your injections lol!!!

Sammee, your injecting dilemma took me back. On one of my cycles I had to my trigger while I was gigging (singing) in a pub with my band. I was wearing my Rolling Stones T shirt and snuck off to the loos at 8.30 pm during our quick break with the needle in my pocket......felt like a genuine rock star lol! Glad the dreaded pox has left your house.....we are all down with some yucky throaty nosey coughy thing and Sam is cutting 4 teeth which he's not impressed about (neither am I).

See consultant tomorrow, would feel better about it if AF had arrived, had a fantasy that he would start us immediately if I had. I am tempted to pick up a test in town just to be sure, but after just putting my skinny jeans on (lying on bed, breathing in and grunting) I feel i may have some fluid retention, sure sign she is imminent. 

Will update tomorrow......hope I don't bump into my ex (consultant) in waiting room!


----------



## CJ

Hi all,
Sue I'm so sorry you've started bleeding, don't know what to say I always bleed after test day. I know people have bleed before test day and it's been positive,  is it heavy like AF? I'm really am sorry if it is af I was really hopefully for you as you had good embies   

Lee sorry your feeling low, hope those herbs work for you and your feeling a bit brighter soon. Hols sound lovely I've never been to  Lanzarote but my sister has and they had a great time. r.e wine I'm the same 2 glasses and I feel really really merry these days.

Sarah "Hope you don't mourn the end of your injections lol!!!" ha ha no way, I did get my kit out thismorning as I've done it so many times it's habit but then stuffed it back under the be. So nice not having to find a space on my thigh that isn't bruised 
I would get a test is Af is a bit late just so you can tell new cons for sure that it's not absent for any other reason (so fab if it was though )
Do you think if you just ask to start asap they would let you, as in on this af, maybe you could ask to ring in the next few days when it arrives? You have been through a lot with this clinic so  they really should put your needs first. Hope you don't bump into your ex, if you do though remember it's him that messed up so it's only natural you'd have lost confidence with him. Hope it goes well  

hi sammeee good to hear DS is on the mend, hope af turns up soon so you can start. what a pain about the jabs, I didn't really stick to a time I just did it in the am when I woke up , at the weekends I did do it a bit later as they kids slept a bit later. Hope you can sort it out. I know what you mean about not wanting to take injections with you, DH is diabetic and he hates it if there no loo or something when we go out as it does look very odd giving yourself an injection, you know it's for a good reason but you wonder what people are thinking.

Hi Frankie and Tinx how are you both doing?

CJ x


----------



## Tinx

Hi everyone.

Hope that you are all having good a week. I cant believe that my e/t was a week ago tomorrow, the wait seems to have gone much quicker this time, I guess its having dd to keep me busy!! I am so scared but as still trying to be hopeful! Hard work though!! I find out on Mon so its not too long now, that the beauty of blasts, a shorter wait!!!

Sue, soooooooooooo sorry honey but praying its implantation bleed and that you still have your dream come true. Big hugs honey xx

Rah, you sound like u have made a good/healthy choice re tx well done you, hope it all goes well with new cons & you dont see the other one.

CJ,  am ok thanx just ticking along!! Hope that you are ok. Best wishes for Friday, come on you frosties!!! xx


Lee, Hope you are feeling a bit brighter. Keep on tap tap tapping and swigging those herbs!! All for a great cause xxx When and where is your hol

Sammee, best wishes for this tx, it surely is your turn now xxx

Ok all, sorry sort but soo tired and gotta eat yet so gonna dash off. Thinking of you all, take care and positive vibes all round eh xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all well got the call, all 4 frosties have made but 3 have lost a cell each so we have a 4 cell, 2 which are now 2 cell and 1 which is 1 cell (not got much hope for that one) so will have ET at 2.30pm if it all goes well over night. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Tinx

Best wishes CJ, keep us posted honey xx


----------



## Sammeee

Just a quicki... 

CJ... Wishing you and your embies al the best!!... Let us no how ya get on!!..   

Rah.. ur post really cracked me up bout being a true rocker.. ... Hope little sam isnt suffering too much with his peggies!!.. 

Tinx... hows the 2ww??.. hope its not driving you too  !!..

Hi to everyone else... sorry not making more time for more personals but im a bit rushed.  Its time for my very first jab in an hour and TBH... im absolutely Poo-ing my pants ( to put it politely ).... I can just see something going horribly wrong so now im gonna go read my destructions just so's im perfectly clear then try and jab myself!!...  ....

KUP Sammeee XX


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sue - I'm so sorry - praying you had good news today.   

Sarah - I used to sing too!  Not in a band as such but with friends at open mic nights ... never considered it being more than a hobby because I used to get sooooo nervous about it!    Now just sing in the shower!  What happened with the consultant?  How late is AF?  Maybe you should do a test.   

CJ - Good luck with the ET later on!    Got everything crossed for you.  

Tinx - can't believe you find out on Monday - seems to have gone quickly!    I'm off to Lanzarote on 25th May.  Can't wait now!  

Sammeee - how'd the 1st jab go?  I was really nervous too - but after the 1st one it was fine.  Although DH did mine and when I start again at the end of June - there will be 3 days when I'll have to do them myself!  


Well I have felt pretty crap since last weekend - culminating in another crying session on Tues when having acupuncture.    Think I'm ovulating at the moment which should surely mean that nature makes me feel like I want to procreate ... but instead I feel rubbish - have had abdominal pain and some spotting!  If I don't get my act together soon - will miss my chance this month!    However I do feel much brighter today ...   

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all 

Sue thinking of you xx

Well I am officially on 2ww but I'm not hopeful. Basically none of the 4 embies have moved on in over 28 hrs or so since defrosting, so all still the same number of cells, 2 have deteriated (one of them was only 1 cell and had 2 nucleus) so they can't go back and the other 2cell (was 3 cell) has a crack or something in the outer shell caused by the freezing so wasn't good enough either so the only one which might be ok is the 4 cell which lost no cells on defrosting but it hasn't moved on at all and they aren't sure if it's going to because they like them to have divided in the 1st 24 hrs after defrosting. They also said I don't need to come up for a blood test unless I get a home positive test ( they do blood tests at my clinic and last time I asked about home testing I was told I had to come up to clinic for a blood test what ever my homes test result ) They said they wouldn't want me to drive all that way if I knew if was neg...well that sounds positive not, shouldn't moan as I would really be pee'd off to travel 2r to be told it's neg if I can just pee on a test.
So I'm not hopefully but I can't grumble I know, just wish it hadn't sounded so positive yesterday. I thought we'd have 3 to choose from today. Can't believe out of the 4 defrosting that we haven't got one which the clinic would class as good.

Thanks for all your support girls, your all such a great bunch of girls, you've made me feel really welcome. Feels weird that this id finally the end of tx for us, what ever happens now we won''t be going back to the clinic or doing the drugs etc ever again. strange feeling when it's been part of your life for over 7 yrs.

CJ xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi CJ,

Sorry to hear that your embies have not done well so far ... but you never know!  Still got everything crossed for you      

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

CJ - Sorry your little embies don't look too good - but sometimes they can surprise us.  Hoping for you.         

Lee - Sorry you have been feeling bad but glad you feel brighter today.  

Sammee - Hope injection went OK.

Tinx -         

Sarah - Hope all went well with new consultant.  

Hello everyone else.

My blood results came back at 6.5 so slightly raised but not good enough particularly as I am bleeding too.  We will try again with our frosties if we can find yet more money.  

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Hey everyone,

Lee, sorry you're still so up and down. I'm a huge fan of acupuncture. Just about to do some more myself. Wonder if mother nature will intervene for you again. How do you feel if she did?? Cool you used to do open mic. That's how I started. I remember feeling so sick with nerves before my first gig that I didn't eat for 24hrs before. Seems mad now as I don't think twice about it, unless I have a new song which I might mess up. 

CJ, completely feeling your post, feels similar to what happened to me. My remaining embie wasn't as good as yours though. Perhaps the embie is like a watched pot that never boils! Maybe now she's home she'll start getting on    . Sometimes in these situations it's better to be negative, self protection and all that. Must feel weird now that this chapter is coming to an end for you. 7 years is a very long time.

Sammeee, hope the jabbing is going ok.....what are your timescales?

Wow Tinx, test day Monday. Is it a hpt or bloods? My clinic always do hpt. Somehow I prefer that, makes it more personal. Never sure that when you introduce grades and numbers etc into tx that it is particularly helpful. Fingers crossed.

Sue, guess you're feeling pretty hideous at the moment. Even though you've not posted for a couple of days I feel you may have a look at the thread. Just want you to know I'm thinking of you xxx Was bloods today wasn't it  

Quick update from me. Saw new consultant and he was completely charming. Lots of pretty horrible stuff came up for me, for example I questioned old cons prescribing clomid for me whilst I was on a wait list to have tubes lasered (result ectopic in which I lost a tube). New cons said this was not a wise move....also he didn't agree with recent events. Turns out they are refunding whole cycle, inc drugs. Think they're petrified I will sue. The unit manager is on the case so don't see the benefit in making it a legal matter. Planned to get going next month, however started to think about dates and realised July and August are a bit of a nightmare for us. Went to loo at lunch time and looked like beginning of period. Cheekily rang clinic to see if there was any chance they could fit me in this cycle?? Was up there by 3.15pm picking up my drugs to start! Means I'll down reg a little longer because of EC date (26th June) but that is best case scenario for us. If an earlier date becomes available then they might bring it forward. Glad I asked now....lucky it started today otherwise I'd have missed out. Was definately worth being cheeky x 

ps. did hpt and BFN....always come on day after I do one! Whats that about


----------



## Rah

Sue, was writing so long didn't see your post come through. Sorry it's not looking good. Take care of yourselves


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone!!.  

CJ.. Oh Dear... Im so sorry to hear about your embies, but at least u have one on board and who knows what goes on when those little blighters are in their own natural environment!!.. sending you both lots of        ...  

Rah.. Im glad you're happy with your new cons... and im more glad youre getting the whole tx  re -unded after your last fiasco!!.. GL Hun! 

Saphire.... Im keeping everything i have crossed for you!!..  Ive gotta say I'm liking the Positive attitude and the fact that yo're already decided on the next step!!.. Good for you!!...  X

Lee... I hope you have good weather on your holiday!!.. sounds like a break is just what the dr ordered for you?!!..

Tinx.. OMG cannot beleive you find out monday!!.. How fast has that gone....      Im   for ya!!..XX

Well ive managed to do my injections...  ... bloomin hard wk pushing the stuff in though and i nearly was sick first time...  ... Last night I had to jab in the loo at the football clubs presentation night... AAAAhh disaster, i dropped a vial of menopur of the loo seat and it rolled right under the gap in the door to where people where waiting..... at that point i thought i was gonna get arrested as had already been in there ages mixing and getting it right... so rushed jabbed and went.... shaking like a right  .... anyway someone had picked it up off the floor and put it by sink... WHew.... what a disaster!!.... Im not going out again in the evenings till this is all over with!!.. FAR TOO STRESSFULL!!!!  !!... So 3rd Jab tonight at 8.30pm... not really having any feelings yet althought my hubbys says im cranky..  but thats just normal for me....LOL   ..

Well best get on... wonderfullironing is calling my name!!... Sammeee Sammeee......  

Take care XX


----------



## FLH

Hello all

I am going to read back the last few pages tonight and FINALLY catch up. I have been poorly all week with headaches every night and a horrible toothache. I am having the tooth taken out on Monday and finish my pill tomorrow. Hopefully next week I will be out of my gloooooooooooooooooooom and back in the real world. 

Looking forward to reading what you have all been up to.

Take care

Frankie xx


----------



## Tinx

BFN this morn. So sad but thank god it worked the first time and we have our precious Willow.

wine and hugs today I think xx


----------



## CJ

Oh no Tinx I'm so sorry , I know you didn't feel too confident in at ET but you still have hope don't you. I really sorry Hunnie. Look after your self and lots of hugs from you DD and wine are definitely in order today    

CJ x


----------



## Rah

Tinx, so sorry to hear your news. Been thinking of you all morning. I know you have a beautiful daughter but it's ok to be sad. I know how much you would love Willow (which was my girls name if Sam hadn't been Sam) to have a sibling. I hope you will find the strength to follow your dreams.........definately wine and hugs today


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sue & Tinx ... I am so sorry.      Wine, chocolate and hugs sounds good to me. 

Sammeee ... glad your injections are getting easier.  Nightmare re the toilet saga!  

CJ ...      

Sarah ... glad your meeting with the new consultant went well and that they are refunding you all the costs - I should think so and all!!    Fab news re starting TX already!    My EC would have been around the same time if I had gone for it this month but too much happening!  My next AF is due when I am on hols (always the way!) ... so expecting to start TX on 21/06.  If mother nature intervened again - I would be very happy but of course petrified of it going the same way as the last 2 times.  Probably wouldn't tell anyone until I am past 12 weeks!  

Frankie ... hope you feel better soon  

Me ... how am I?  Still very up and down I'm afraid.  The herbal happy pills haven't really done very much.  Lack of sleep isn't helping.  In the last year, Sam has got up most nights!  I'm sure I'll feel better once on hols.  Sick of moaning ...  

Take Care all

Lee x


----------



## Sammeee

Tinx.... Im so sorry....   ... defooo get the wine out!!.. you derserve a good glug! X

CJ... How are u feeling chick??.. .. sending u lots of     for the rest of the 2ww..X

Leppy.... Im so with you on the LO getting up in the night... its a killer!!.. My 2yo rarely sleeps through so ive now got suitcases under my eyes... bags would be such an improvement i can tell ya!!. 

Hi to everyone else... X

Well im off to do my day 5 jab soon but also have to jab cetrocide into my tummy tonight... so 2 jabbers a night from now on..   .... dreading the tummy one... got my numbing cream on it ready!!.. ..
Dunno if the sti,mms are working... feel odd twinges but not much really... spose i'l no after my scan wednesday morning!!...

Right il catch u all up soon!!

Hugs to all  
Sammeee X


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Apologies for going MIA so soon after I joined this thread...

Had a busy few weeks with work and then to top it all off, my father in law died very suddenly of a pulmonary embolism a fortnight ago today. Big shock for us all and very upsetting. He was a lovely man and will be greatly missed.

Anyway, FF suddenly popped into my head this morning because I'm in the last few days of my 2ww for this cycle and if/when AF arrives I will be ringing my clinic. Should have been to get permission to start taking the pill, but our treatment has been delayed, so hoping I'll get a new start date...got my fingers crossed for July. 

Will go back and try to catch up with the posts I've missed.

Janine xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Tinx - So sorry to hear you got a BFN. Big hugs. Lots of chocolate and wine and cuddles are in order I think. 

Sue - Will you have a repeat blood test to see if the numbers are increasing? Have you done an HPT? Are you still bleeding?


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone.....

Had scan and only got 4 folliees... so dont hold much hope for this tx..... theyve upped my doseage and back for a scan in 2days.... Fingers crossed im a super slow starter and will have done some major catching up in the next 48hrs!!.. ..

Sorry for the glum post... just feel like is it worth it!! 

Hope everyone else isnt glum!!
Sammeee X


----------



## CJ

Hi Sammeee, sorry didn't know you were on stimms already (been away with the fairies passed few days) Sorry your feeling low, hopefully the extra drugs will do there thing, you often have lots of little ones they don't count or tell you about so hopefully these will react to the drugs in the next 48hrs. I know when it comes to EC it's self they often find quite a few more than they predict (happened with me) Fingers crossed for you hun, I'm sure someone had to have some luck with the cycle going right soon so hopefully it will be your turn 
I know your feeling down about it and I know it's a real set back and shock when things don't go to plan ,Fingers Crossed for your next scan Hun  xxx

Hi Lee , your must be so tired with DS getting up all the time, it's no wonder your up and down, having disrupted sleep is a strain full stop without going through everything you've been through. Really pleased you've got your hols sorted it sounds just what you need  

Hi Sarah how are you, great news they are refunding all you tx including drugs, they should anyway i know but at least they own up to that without you having to pursue them.  

Tinx how are you? silly question really but I just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you x

Hi Frankie, hope your feeling better and you got your tooth sorted.

Hi Sue what has happen with this cycle is it possible it's a late implanter or have you had AF?  really sorry your going through this.

Hi Snorkmaiden very sorry to read about your FIL. Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting.

CJ x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sammeee - sorry you're feeling glum about the scan.  How many follies is classed as good then?  Don't know much about it soz - never made it that far ... 

Tinx / Sue ...   

CJ - how many days have you got left now?   

Everyone else ...       

Work has been a pain in the **** this week!  Mega busy and going to get worse on Friday ... can't wait to log off and think that's it for 2 weeks!  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## leppyloo

... I didn't put that **** smilie ... it does it automatically!

xx


----------



## Tinx

ha ha, I have not smiled in days but that jiggly bum did the trick, tee hee!!! Thanx Lee!!!!

Am just feeling so sad all the time and have been having horrendous nightmares so not sleeping well as scared to go to sleep now. Willow is scrumptious and I cant kiss and cudde her enough. AF arrived today so thats not helped me feel chirpy!!!!! Saw mum and dad today and that was hard, we are all just too sad. Gotta snap out of it soon eh.

CJ/Rah thanks so much for your kind words, they really help thank you xx

Sammee/Lee/Snorkmaiden defo had wine and chox!! Not drunk this much in years!!!! Amazingly I am am able to drink, normally I cant have more than a swig ( since pg) as I get drunk even if I just sniff the stuff!!!!!

There seems to be a lot of c**p going on for everyone at the mo, huge hugs and treats are certainly needed.

Take care all and best best wishes for the future. Will check in every so often but gonna slow down on FF  a little for  while I think, need to get my head straight.

Huge love and thanks for everything xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone.....  

CJ... How are you coping with the 2ww??.... really keeping it all crossed for ya!..   ... 

Tinx... Glad youre coping with the vino and chocs.... I know it comes no where near making up for all the sh*te but helps albeit slightly...  

Leppy... Im not sure how many is good... the clinic nurse didnt seem to worried but just said they like to see 8 really, but then added it only take 1 you know so.... Im a worrier so il worry even if theres nothing to worry about!!.. Bet ya cant wait for your hols eh!!..  

Snorkmaiden... im so so sorry about your FIL... what a terrible shock!!. 

Rah....FLH... Hiya, hope ur ok!! XX 

Well im still not feeling much going on down below despite upping my doseage of menopur but am trying to remain positive... I received a lovely PM from a girl who had seen my post "4follies" ,, she said she only had 5 at EC of 10mm got 5 eggs and 3 fertilised and is now 26wks along with Twins... its really given me my fighting spirit back.... so i remain optimistically hopefull, next scan tomorrow so will discover more (hopefully follies) then ...  !!.

Love Sammeee X


----------



## CJ

Hi lee, love the bum wiggling   there is some thing on here which changes rude words into pictures, it is very funny.
When do you have your wks off?

Hi Tinx take care of yourself and do pop back when your feeling more up to it x


Hi Sammeee, do you remember that other site I "met" you on? Well there are two girls on there who had very few eggs and both got pg. One of them only got 2 fertilized embies had them both put back and is pg with twins! so there are really positive stories about, and those two peoples are off the same April thread.
Hope it all goes well at scan tomorrow.

I'm not really thinking of this as a 2ww to be honest I just waiting for af to arrive so we can move on. Won't be doing any more tx but will be going back to trying naturally for  what it's worth. I have DH on his well-man tablets already and I have some well-woman ones too, and I have a clearblue monitor waiting so will just use all that and try and carry on as normal. Thats my plan anyway just don't want to get back into the downward spiral of getting my hopes up every mth. No idea why I do as it's near impossible for us to get pg naturally but it doesn't do any harm to try, have to be in it to win it so to speak.

CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Hey CJ... just been on that othher site while u was posting your last message.... Spooky eh!!.. yeh ive read  a good few hopefull stories now to get my fighting spirit back!!... It really is a rollercoaster all this isnt it!!.. ...
A very good friend of mine was ttc 7yrs... her first ivf got her son who's now almost 4 and has since been Preggo twice naturally so you never know.... GL with it all, sometimes when your not trying it does just happen... nature can be a funny thing...!!..

Love Sam X


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Sammeee* - Sending loads of big fat folly vibes your way *~*~*~*~*~*  (I couldn't find an 'egg' smiley so thought that you could pretend that this was the Easter bunny bringing you loads of eggs)

*CJ* - Don't give up hope! I know your embies weren't looking too wonderful but you're still in with a chance. Will keep everything really tightly crossed for you.  

Awww, *Tinx,* don't push yourself too soon to 'get over it'. As much as you love your daughter, you're allowed to feel sad about AF being here. Must be an awful disappointment for you. I know having your cuddly little girl probably takes some of the sting out of the blow, but of course it still hurts. Enjoy some FF downtime. 

*Lee* - Ooh, hols - how ace! Have a blast!

*AFM* - Thank you all for your kind thoughts about my FiL.  Still haven't got my head around the fact he's gone...

In other news...

My internet cheapy HPTs arrived this morning so I used one immediately as AF is due. BFN, quel surpris, and when I had a furtle in my nethers (apologies for too much info) I found that kind of 'beigey-pink' cm that heralds the imminent arrival of AF, so I decided to just ring the clinic today instead of waiting for CD1 proper (which will probably be over the bank holiday). I was all set for them saying that the treatment would be rescheduled for several months time as the letter they'd sent me suggested, but instead I was told that they only wanted to shift our egg collection date back a week! Grrrrrrrr....why the heck didn't they just say that in the letter? As it stands now, we can't do the treatment this cycle now anyway cos we've booked a holiday to Menorca for the original e/c week! Argh! Anyway...I am now gonna ring AGAIN with my July period and we're scheduled to have egg collection the week commencing 21 September which seems eons away. Hey ho. At least I feel I've got a concrete date to put in my diary and mark off the days like a prisoner waiting for release date! 

Okay, time for a wallow in the bath I think, and then I'm gonna hit the hay early as DH is away tonight. 

Janine xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Soz for the short msg.  But just wanted to say TTFN as I am determined not to log onto a PC this weekend!  And we are off to Lanzarote on Monday.  HOORAY!  

Hope you all have a good couple of weeks and I will catch up with you all when I get back.  I might have some TX dates by then too!  

Take Care   

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Have a lovely holiday.  Hope it helps getting away from it all.  

Janine - I am so sorry about your FIL.   Good that you have a date even if it seems far away.  Sure it will be here before you know it.  

CJ - I so hope that you are wrong and you get a lovely BFP.         

Sammee - Hope scan went well today.  

Tinx -          

Sarah - Sounds like things went well with new consultants.  Excellent that they will refund everything for you and so they should.  

Not been around much - been away licking my wounds.  Wasn't feeling too bad today but received tx report in post this morning and this has knocked me back a little.  Haven't arranged follow-up yet but will do and then move on and put our faith in our frosties.  Fed up with waiting just because I have to find yet more money - wish it didn't all come down to cash.

Sue x


----------



## Bezagirl

Morning

Can I join you?

I am due to start down regging for an FET on the 10th of June.  Feeling a bit mixed about, in fact everytime I think about it I get butterflies in my stomach - is that normal?  I wonder if I am truly ready for it or maybe I have to resign myself to the fact that this is the way tx makes me feel IYKWIM.  i had one blast transfered in March and it was a BFN.  Onwards and upwards.  My good friend is 6 weeks pregnant and they weren't even trying so am feeling really happy for her but it makes me sad too because it has never been that easy for us.  

Anyway off to Asda today to get my drugs.  

Good luck to all of you trying out there and looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Lesley x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Beza ... welcome to the thread!!..

A quick me post im afraid!!.. Im having EC tomorrow at 10.30..EEEK....  .. Very nervous indeedy!!..

Ive had a traumatic week, car crash in manchester on friday... 30 mins b4 my appontment for scan... luckily no-one hurt, and my alseep 2yo was only woken up by the bump... Cars a wreck... More than insurance are a waste of space, wanted to leave me and my son by the road with no way of getting home (70miles) whilst they sorted their main concern... towing my wrecked car to an approved bodyshop...Yes i do pay extra for a hire car but they couldnt help... Useless lot they were... i left my house fri am at 9am... we finally got home at 8pm after much argy bargy on the fone and due to the lovely AA man  that was the most helpful human ive come across even though we wasnt a break down.... anyway the scan that day showed still 4 poss 5 follies.... i cried ..... So i had to return for another scan Sat AM.... Now 6 follies... possibly 8 by tomorrow... my right side doesnt seem to have responded as well as left and also a small cyst on last scan was discovered on right ovary... GREEAT!!... 

Im really   like mad that my follies have some juicy eggs in by tomorrw and that they fertilize grow etc ... Please send me lots of bubbles for luck... I think i may need all the luck i can get after recent events...  ... 
On a plus note... NO MORE JABS.... Yippeee 

Hope everyone else is well, and enjoying the BH sun!! X

Love Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Good luck with the EC tomorrow Sammeee, I bet they find some hiding ones too    fingers crossed. Really sorry about your car accident, what a nightmare, so glad your all ok, pain in the bum about the hire car though, when you have kids you think they would help you  Hopefully thats all your bad luck and you can have good things to look forward to now xx

Hi Lesley good luck with your FET x

Hi to everyone else, very quiet on here at the mo, you must be enjoying the lovely weather (well apart from thismorning it rain here)

CJ x


----------



## CJ

Where has everyone gone 

Sammeee I really hope the EC has gone well today, been looking out for your news but your probably tucked up on the sofa or bed resting   Hope they found so hiding ones in there for you xxx

Nothing much happening here, I have tested thismorning and it was neg again which it would be but I have those Internet cheapos and I can't help myself. I'm going to keep going with the med until Friday only because DH is making me but then I'll stop and it's just prolonging the start of AF and I'd rather just draw a line under all this now.


CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi CJ... ITs awful all this ivf... extremely stressful...  for your bfn but its early yet and IC are not much cop!!..

I got 3 eggs... I had 12 follies only 4 correct length or something.. 3 eggs retrieved, Hubbys sperm was way down today, normally 114 mil today 14 mill.... good motility though whatever that means... he blames the stress of my crash...Men ..... SO we decided on ICSI in the end to try and optimize our chances.        for some to go back in on thursday, they have already called to give me the time for transfer, im looking at that as a positive thing??... ....

Feeling really tired and my left hand is killing me where the canula thingy ballsed up... i woke up with it in my right hand...  ... Feeling like a right demick and finally my hubby has got the stress factor.... hes quite shocked at his sample... .... he thought he was mr perfect, now he realises this is a serious matter and its not all down to me.. 
I sound a bit mean, but he does think all this is "womans stuff" till now that is!!....

Least we got eggs so thats one hurdle overcome... I wonder if i shoulda stimmed longer though after my slow start.... i actually only stimmed 11 days!!.. 

Gonna get a brew...

Hi everyone else... hope ur all ok!!  

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## CJ

my post disappeared !!! Didn't save it 

Well just a quickie, well done sammeee on the eggs, I know more would be more reassuring but quality is the thing so I'll have everything crossed for your eggs and hopefully all has gone well over night. Having good motility is a good thing means they are healthy etc and doing ICSI means it doesn't matter about the amount so all sounds good on the sperm front.

Just remember from the other thread (Egray) she has 3 eggs 2 fertilized and now she's pg with twins   fingers crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## Sammeee

Got the call at 11.25 am.... wowee was i sweating!!... This really is an emotianal upheaval alright!!

2 eggs fertilized so they coming home to momma tomorrow!!.... YIPPEEEEEE!!!

    my little embies make it!!


----------



## CJ

Yippeee! well done embies, that's great news Sammeee, I'm so pleased, could do with some good news today and that has really cheered my up. Good luck for ET tomorrow. You'll need to name them so anythoughts  

CJ xx


----------



## Sammeee

Yeh, they're rum n raisin..LOL ... ...!!

Why u feeling a bit down CJ??... is everything ok?? X

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Just popping in to wish everyone luck.

Trying to have a bit of a break at the moment and my BFN hit me really hard this time.  So I won't be around here for a while.

Thinking of you all.

CJ -  

Sue x


----------



## Sammeee

CJ...Just read back on the posts...   im sorry .... I can understand u wanting to draw a line under all this ... it really is very taxing mentally and emotionaly!!..

Saph... Take care chick!!


----------



## Rah

Sorry I've not been on. Have been in Cornwall since Thursday.....no internet (not Cornwall....just pretty much where I was staying) lol! Meant to tell you all then got tied up at work and before I knew it was already driving there with me, DS and dog. DH joined us Saturday. Had lovely break....apart from daily jabs and some nasty headaches.

Tinx, I understand you needing a break, don't feel you have to respond. You know whenever you're back in circulation you can always find people. It's the beauty of us girlies being such an understanding lot. We've all been there. It really sucks, I'm sure Willow will get her sibling.....maybe too much to think of right now. Sue, same to you Honey......really hope you have lots of other support. I always find it's quite nice not to think about it for a while and just be plain bloody normal for a change! 

CJ, you sound supe flat hun. Guess it's hard to put too much emotion in when you know you've made the decision to make this your last....you are naughty for testing early when is otd??

Sammeee, well done on embies. Your DH comment was a valid one. Glad your car crash was minor. I'm insured with AA for accident and breakdown. They rescued me and DS at night on Motorway after a blowout. Best service ever (unfortunately not the first time they've been out to me in past 18 months!) I can be a slow burner too. With Sam i stimmed 19 days. This is what last cons wasn't too happy about....new cons said doesn't care how long it takes as long as you get there. Think 11 is average. ICSI was def a good move for you. CJ's words have been super wise x 

Hi Lesley, you haven't wasted any time in getting on with treatment since your success. Have to say wish I'd been a bit quicker of the block as so far this year has been a disaster. Good luck with FET. how many do you have? I will be EC on 26th June unless they bring it forward.

Lee, you won't read this til your return.....hope you've had an amazing time. Look forward to hearing about it.

Frankie, Hi, I forget where you're at?

Janine, well done for intercepting your AF, exactly what I just did when  I feared she would appear on a saturday. That   can be a tricky little beggar. So sorry about your FIL. I had same thing happen to my uncle, it's so sudden you just can't digest it. Love to you and your family. Stay strong.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Only got back from Cornwall couple of hours ago after 7 hour drive. Have to get new windscreen tomorrow as we had an incident on way home.......travelling crack (don't know why that's just made me laugh....too much time blogging about ladies bits lol!). Have baseline scan tomorrow so will update then.

Lots of love xx Sarah


----------



## CJ

Hi all well af has arrived   so I guess we can move on now, I knew it wasn't going to work because of having a rubbish embie but DH still had hope bless him. 

Sarah great news on having baseline tomorrow, didn't know you had start already. Hope it goes well and everything looks as it should. Have everything crossed for this cycle xx


Sammeee hope ET went well and you now have rum n raisin on board   cool name , just right with the summer coming up. Good luck with the 2ww Hun x

Sue can't understand you needed a break, recharge your batteries, take of yourself xx


----------



## Sammeee

Just a flying visit!!... 

CJ....    , words dont take the pain away, so just more    !

Well Rum N Raisin are in my tummy, and i'm   they are getting nice and snug because this is gonna be home to them for the next 8 months or so!!.... Im officially PUPO!!... ...
they were graded 1+2 whatever that means, but the embryologist said they were of excellent quality!!... Im in high spirits at the moment!!, and so is my hubby!!.. The staff at Care were all fantastic and so far i have no pain!!... 

Quick Hello to everyone else, for i must dash and play with the fanny tablet.... Gunky messy things!!..LOL

Catch u all soon!! 

Again CJ    Take extra special care of yourself!!

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## elsielouise

um... hello.. can't believe am able to post here so lucky I feel to have my D

My gorgeous LO is six months old and the result of our third IVF tx. And we're going to go again. Possibly July - eek only a few weeks away. Am still b/f at the miniute though. Does anyone know how long I should have stopped before treatment? Does it matter? I thought it was to do with the drugs getting through to milk but have also read about b/f affecting the success or otherwise of treatment. Want to feed as long as possible really.


We have decided we can only afford two goes this time round so am praying for a success before my DH calls a halt. He's worried I'll get as stressed as I did the first time.. don't know how I'll feel tbh but know this is the place where you'll know what I mean (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Rah

CJ, so sorry your AF has arrived. I know you weren't feeling very posisitve about it but there is always a bit of you that thinks....maybe Sorry your DH must be feeling higely deflated. It's easy to forget them when you're caught up in at all. Be there for each other, you've clearly been through a lot to have your family and are made of super strong stuff xx

Sammeee, loved reading your news. Glad you're feeling upbeat about it all. Sound like good embies, hope the warm spell makes them want to settle in  

Welcome Elsielouise, another whose off the starting blocks again in good time. My understanding is that breast feeding can affect ovulation when ttc naturally. If you're doing ivf then the drugs sort that bit for you. Not sure how the synthetic hormones affect your milk.....i believe they are higher doses than your body would produce naturally. Definately ask on your next consultation. Good luck.

My baseline was all good on thursday. I don't start stims until 12th June so a couple more sucky weeks on Buserelin (and a couple more nasty migraines to boot i bet!) still I'm the one who wanted them to squeeze me in.....made my bed...wish I had time to lie in it lol!

Saw friends new born today, and met another anti natal friend who is 20 weeks. Wish I didn't still get the green eyed pregnancy monster, I genuinely thought it would go after number 1. Desire for procreation is a powerful thing.

On a more positive note, Diversity won BGT. Happy with that result. Not sure what to do with my evenings now. Bit more time on here no doubt.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.....hope the sun is shining where you are xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah , so pleased baseline went well, it's a long time until stimms isn't it  hope you manage ok on the injections and don't go too mad. Will be following your cycle Hun 

Sammeee how is the 2ww going? Having everything crossed for you, think this thread needs a few BFP's so no pressure   I think your embies will be snuggling down now  

Hi elsielouise good luck with you next cycle, I think you do need to stop b/fing because of the drugs but not sure how long in advance, maybe call clinic just so your prepared.

Hi Lee, hope your well x

AF has all but gone now so feeling ok about things. I have my clearblue monitor and test sticks so back to bding now. I'm hoping to just keep it relaxed because I can not go back to how we were before esp knowing were having no more tx, hopfully just knowing when ovulation might be will at least help. If we don't feel like it then we don't but at least I'll have an idea of what my body is up to (or not up to as the case often is  )
CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone... just a quickie.... dont wanna miss too many rays... ..

CJ.... Im keeping everything crossed for you and your CBFM TX.... .... I hope it works out, and if not at least you'll be having some fun trying... much better than the needles uh...  

Hope everyone else is cool....  ...

hi elsie... WWelcome to the thread!!..X

Well im 5dpt now and zilcho..... crampy tum has gone... bloatedness has gone... (.)(.) sore and veiny but thats the prog pessaries... in fact fel quite normal... dunno if thats good or bad....!!?? .....
AF due sun/mon so hoping it stays away!!...
I have done 3 ic POAS.... just to watch the trigger dissapear from my system.... yesterdays was barely visible so not gonna do anymore now!!... dont think i will make otd... thats just yonks, but if no AF by tues then i might cave in then!!...

Anyway, keep well everyone!!

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## elsielouise

Hellooo Just been to see my sisters new born (her third - she gets pregnant by being looked at!) and I WANT ONE!! SO know how you feel Rah... fingers crossed for us all. Am still praying for a natural miracle - have been pg in past naturally but sadly m/c - four years ago now though. 

Sammeee -are you an early tester? I vow each time not to be then have no self control and end up holding kits to light and everything!! Funny as the time it worked I was seeing thefeint line and then telling myself it wasn't there so as not to get hopes up rather than imagining one Am clearly bonkers.

CJ - My little one's initials are CJ and I call him that quite often... How do you get on with using the sticks? Am wondering whether to get some but since am still on mat leave can't really afford it.

Hellooo to anyone lurking too...


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya elsie...... 

Yes im an early tester.. well this is first ivf and tested day of ET ...LOL  Crazy i know but just wanted to see a BFP....
Im 6days past et now... dont really feel anything, think im out if im honest... but im also going   ... this 2ww is bloomin hard work!!.... 
Goin to be good now and no more early testing!!... PROMISE!! 

Sammeee X


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, you're sooooo naughty! I remember the 2ww with absolute dread, feeling so sick night before otd. Keep busy so you don't go  . Would be too early for any real signs anyway.

Elsie feeling for you with the new born around. The feeling grips you sooo tightly you ache. Be brave.....I'm convinced we appreciate our babies more....in fact I've just sneaked a peek at mine sleeping, still makes my heart skip.

CJ, really hoping for a miracle for you.....have you tested

I'm feeling a bit low which is why I've not posted as regularly, been reading though (elsie, I believe you call it lurking lol!). Side effects are particularly bad, headaches and hot flushes. Not sleeping and apparently determined to destroy my marriage which feels beyond my control. My DH has the patience on 10 saints. Just as well. I'm starting to stop eating deliberately, I'm sure to feel sense of control. But know I need to eat sensibly while having treatment. Has anyone else had this feeling of self loathing? I don't know why this round seems so awful. Still got 9 days of this until stims. Have started acupunture again yesterday so hoping that will help.

Sorry for me post, hello to everyone else xxxx

Lee, you back yet?? Want to hear about your lovely hols x


----------



## Bezagirl

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your welcomes  
Gosh I can't believe this time last year I had just given birth to Henry - it really does make you emotional doesn't it?  Well in a few days time I'm going to be d/r for an FET. 

Rah - We have 9 blasts on ice.  Poor you for feeling so low    I think the drugs really mess me up, I too don't sleep when on tx.  Please look after yourself and try to eat well, you can still be in control of healthy eating.  

CJ - So sorry   I had a BFN in March this year and it felt so much harder to cope with.  I hope you are ok. 

hello to everyone else
So sorry I'm not very good at getting on here.  I've gone back to work and can't post from there and the rest of the time, well not sure what I do but time flies.  
Take care 
Lesley x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi there ladies, 

Sorry I went MIA again! My excuse this time is that I've been away visiting the rellies and also as it's so lovely and sunny I've just been outdoors a lot, rather than smurfing the interwebby. 

A quick catch up with personals:

Lesley - Happy Birthday to young master Henry! I hope he had a super-duper first birthday yesterday. I totally agree that it makes you emotional...I was a wreck! Best of luck with your impending FET!

Oh, Sarah, I'm sorry that you're feeling so low and out of control. I can totally relate...those damn hormones eh? I get THE WORST pre-menstrual moods on me now - I never did before I was pregnant, but sometimes I scare myself with my behaviour and the things I say. Like you, I have a DH with the patience of Job... Big hugs, darling, I hope you start to feel more human again soon. Try to find a way of venting that doesn't involve taking it out on your DH. The acupuncture should help a lot - I did it during my first ICSI cycle and it was so relaxing. I also liked going for a drive on my own. I'd get on the open road, get the windows wide open, put some loud music on and sing really loudly or just let out a primal scream and feel LOADS better. Sounds dead silly, but it worked!

CJ - I hope the CB monitor does the trick for you. I used it for six months on trial from Clearblue and had to keep a diary and send millions of pots of wee to them! Sadly it didn't work for us, but I got a lot of free OPKs as in kind payment for taking part in the trial. I have to say that I really liked the monitor and had it not been so pricey I would have bought one. 

Hi Elsielouise and welcome. You're right in thinking that BFing can interfere with treatment and vice versa. If your treatment is looming then I'd start to try to wean your LO off the breast. Have your menses returned? I had my first post partum AF at six months and started TTC naturally immediately, but I breastfed for 20 months so knew that we couldn't have any treatment until I'd stopped. Do you have any frozen embies? I know that you can have an unmedicated FET while breastfeeding - I also know that it works as another FF member is currently pg from an unmedicated FET and she's still BFing her 2 year+ little boy!!

Sammee - Ooooh, I hope it's gonna be a lovely BFP for you. I feel nervous for you! 2wws are just torture aren't they? Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Well, I've been busy the last couple of weeks. I drove up to Yorkshire (six hour drive) on my own with the kids to go to a Christening and ended up bringing my mum back with me to stay. DH has been spending lots of time at his mums as she's very down after losing FiL. DH is starting to look weary and I'm worried he's gonna have a meltdown soon...

Other than that it's just been work and when not at work I've been spending lots of time in the garden with the moomins. 

I think ovulation is on the horizon so there'll be rumpy action in the house v. soon. Got this month and next to get our BFP au naturel, and then it's in the hands of the professionals. Would dearly love to do it ourselves and pocket the dosh we've got saved up for our ICSI. Oh well, I can but dream!


----------



## Rah

Hello all,

Thanks for support. Feeling a little better, just super tired really. DH having rough time at work so its making me mindful not to take things out on him. Had lovely 2 days with my LO as only work first part of week. This time next week I'll have started stimming.

Snorkmaiden, just realised you're from Cornwall. I grew up in Hayle near St Ives and return there very regularly. Your DH sounds like he's being super son at the mo. It's all still early in the grief process with FIL. Must still be affecting you too. Good luck with the BMS, hope mother nature steps in to give you a break.

Lesley, hope your little man had a fab birthday. It goes so quick from a year. My DS is 18months next week......about to tackle the morning bottle and dummy situation (goodbye easy life for a short while I'm sure!) It's hard to remember my sweet little bundle. Glad I have plenty of pics. Henry is super cute x 

CJ, I've never really done the ovulation testing thing. Do you have machine or just packs of sticks? After my natural FET (that never happened) I know I'm a late ovulator. Seriously thinking if I don't get success this cycle I may go down your route for a while as we've never seriously given it a go. Lots of BMS all at the wrong time! Guess that just makes is S??

Sammeee, are you behaving. Half expecting to read a tues post to say you've tested again! I can't imagine how you're feeling as I feel your 2ww is going slow lol!

Hope everyone is ok....I'm off to tidy the toy explosion that appears to have taken place in my lounge!


----------



## Sammeee

tested yesterday and today BFN.s..
Also AF is on its way.. started spotting today and AF will be here tomorrow...


----------



## Hola

Oh Sammeee -
I was so sad reading your post. Are you sure it's over? Please continue with your medication - my friend had her period (full on) only to find out 5 days later that it's a BFP.
X Hola


----------



## CJ

Ahh Sammeee no  how many days post transfer are you, I'm thinking 9 or 10 is that right? It could be implantation spotting. I think your too early to say for sure, I don't know what to say hun you had good embies, 3 and 5 cell I think?? I had a pg with 5 cell and I know someone who has twins from 2 3cell embies.
I would hang in there a bit longer and see what happens with the spotting and then test in a few days   Big hugs Hun thinking of you xx


----------



## Sammeee

im 11 days post transfer.... i just now its over.... will keep on the meds though and carry on testing but dont see the point really...


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone!

Sammeee -     So much has happened since I've been away.  Sorry to hear about the car crash!  And then of course the ups and downs of TX.  I was really hoping you would get a BFP.  Has AF arrived - or is it still just spotting?

CJ -      So sorry to hear your news too.  But you're an inspiration - so positive and strong!  

Lesley - Good luck with your FET on Wednesday!   

Sue & Tinx - Hope you are both ok.  

Sarah - Sounds like your TX is going ok so far   .  EC will be here before you know it!  

Elsielouise - I wish I had started TX a bit sooner - feel like I wasted a year.  However (tell me to mind my own business if you want!   )  ... I definitely think you should just enjoy your baby for a while ... they are not babies for long.  I totally get what you are saying about women who just think about having a baby and then find themselves preg!  About 4 of my friends tried for 1 or 2 months!!!  One friend is due soon and has already started planning her 2nd child.  No doubt she'll have 2 before I have my 2nd ... I do feel quite angry about it sometimes!  

My holiday went very well in the end.  Started badly with a rubbish room and cool / overcast weather.  But then we paid a bit more and got a seaview ... and the sun came out!  Hooray!  From then on it was very warm but the pool / sea was still a bit cold.  Sam had a great time - he enjoyed the Mini Disco every evening - so good for his confidence.  No probs with flights - which is a miracle for us!  But UK weather has been rubbish since we got back and the peel is setting in already!  

One more whinge before I head off ... I phoned the clinic a few weeks ago to let them know what blood tests I had etc ... but they never called me back.  I phoned again last Friday to advise of AF date and to confirm my July TX dates.  No call back.  I called again today ... no call back.  Do you think I am being too demanding?  I want them to confirm that I can start TX again at the end of this month.  I guess there's no urgent rush to answer this - but I feel I am being ignored!    

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, huge  . Of course you know your own body but I really would wait to see what friday brings before you know for sure. Have you bled before test day before? I always bleed on test day....allowing myself to think pos before it gets snatched away. Sometimes it's good to be guarded as its a protective mechanism. Thinkin of you hun, really thought we were due for some good news....could still be you x

Lee glad hols got going eventually. Love the thought of little Sam grooving to the disco every eve. Sorry clinic are being a nightmare. You're not being too demanding. I would be exactly the same as you. Hope you know for sure by the end of the week.

Hello everyone else too. Just got back from Gym so need to shower. Sorry its a quick one. Will come back on tomorrow after acupuncture......Sammeee, let us know how you are


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya everyone...

Well spotting is heavier today... jsut like every month, not even bothered to test again, no point  .... Im quite shocked how upset i am its really knocked me for six all this. I stoopidly thought we had an excellent chance of sucess,(my gyna said we do ) because we already have a LO but sadly thats not the case.
Il still do the test the clinic gave me fri morning then request a follow up appointment.... I think we are going to go on holiday then try again in September..

I only got 4 follies (3eggs) so hoping nxt time they will up my dose and hopefully get a few more eggs to play with... and hopefully a big fat juicy BFP at the end of it.

Rah.... are you going to try again hun??..

Lee.... glad you had a good holiday... did it help??... i dont think youre demanding, the clinic not returning your calls is unprofessional, even if they are unable to confirm your start date for whatever reasson they should at least call u back with an update....XX

CJ.. Im with you on the bonkathon...  ( only 1tube and partially blocked at that so doubtfull of sucess)... but im sure it will make my hubby happy ..

Hi to everyone else.... going shopping now to attemt to cheer myself up and try and take my mind off all this!!...

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sammeee ... I am so sorry   .  Hope the retail therapy helps.  Also a holiday will do you good.  For 10 days, I actually didn't speak about having another baby once.  Although that was also probably due to the fact that we are considering moving back to South Wales ... and that consumed every thought.  The All Inclusive wine and beer also helped me to forget ...  

On a selfish note ... I have news at last!  The clinic phoned just now and I start on 21/06 ... with an EC date of 14/07.  Suddenly feel very excited about it all again!  Although I seriously need to get some sleep between now and then ... Sam is getting up twice a night a moment!  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Ahh Sammeee it is so hard , I knew from when we had ours put back we didn't stand a chance but you can't help but get your hopes up a bit thinking you maybe the one that it does work for. It must be even harder for you as you had good embies so had every chance of it working and it's so hard to understand why it doesn't when they put back embies (it's like half the job is done) 
I had 2 fantastic embies on my 1st ICSI cycle and I was shocked when it was neg I didn't get it at all as they were such good embies, so you never can tell.

Have a good shop today, definitely go on hols if you can, I wish we'd have had something like that after our neg cycle but money isn't there at the mo but hoping to go in Sept. I think recharge your batteries before your next go. 
Bonkathon   It does feel a bit like that, no sure my DH's batteries will last very long  

Lots of love and big   

Hi Sarah, I really feel for you still dring, when do you start your stimms again? Think you said next wk but not sure if that was this wk were on or the following one    my brain.
Loads of luck Hun  

Hi Lee glad you had a good hols in the end. Great news about your dates, wow 21st is not far off at all and even EC doesn't seem that far away when you think of it as next mth. Really hope it works out for you, this thread hasn't been very lucky so far so hoping that will change, maybe it's because it doesn't have a name   

Snorkmaiden good luck with the bding this mth, think there is sadly a couple of us going back the bding, at least it's free to try   My CB monitor was only 35 pounds (brand new) from ebay. I got it at the very start of my last treatment cycle in case it didn't work as I thought I could always sell it on at a profit at that price if I didn't need it   They do cost a lot though so glad I got it for such a low price.

CJ xx


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, sorry bleeding is heavier. I think everything has been said.....CJ is a wise lady (half the job is done). The bit no one on earth knows is why some stick and some don't.....which means it's all about lady luck. Not even 50/50, even suckier than that. A couple of months break and a good summer should help you regroup. Time to lick your wounds.

CJ, think if this go doesn't work I might check out ebay for a monitor. Didn't think to look on there before.....they really do sell everything!


Lee, I hope having your dates gives you a focus. Your clinic are pretty good at turning things around compared to mine.

Had acupuncture tonight and feeling pretty tired. Start stims on friday and 1st follicle scan on 19th. Feeling sick about it already as scared I will be over or under.......have an awful feeling I won't get to the 2ww. I will overlap with Lee with my treatment. Hope you guys have the patience and reserve to hang around. No offence taken if you need to take a breather. Feeling the intensity of tx myself right now.

Lots of love xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah...me a wise lady ha ha  never been called that before. Hoping this tx works for you of course but if I get pg with the monitor this mth I'll give you mine for free ( not that you'll need it  )  I don't know where my positivity is coming from as I don't even ovulate most mths and DH's swimmers don't really swim, so we make a right pair  
I can understand your worry after what happened last time, I would hope your clinic will take all this into account and do the very best for you. Only 2 days to go for you then, you should feel better quite soon after stims with some of the hormones going back into your system. Good luck with it Hun, I'll still sticking with this thread, I'm not leaving until i see everyone with BFP's xx

Sammeee how you doing Hun, I'm so sorry the bleeding is worse, sometimes knowing our bodies so well is such a bad thing as we know whats coming. Thinking of you x


----------



## Sammeee

Rah,,, wishing you tons and tons of luck with your tx.... bring on the bfps'... ..

CJ.... Ah i think that is really sweet what you wrote bout staying on this board till we all have BFP's... Hope it comes true....that would be fantastic wouldnt it!!..X

Leppy..... GL for your tx.... again really hoping to see some positive vibes on this board and lots of BFP's... no pressure eh!!.. ....

Snork... hope ya managed a BFP au nattrel and Au lot cheaper.... , the wasted money on a negative cycle is like a twisting of the knife... or at least to my hubby it is.. ...

Hola, Elsia, Beza.... hiya  

Well tested again this am... bleedin in full force now... test was a neg, but im kinda over it, well not over it,, far from that but not expecting any miracles now. Gonna take kids to see their GP in August, they live in Spain so thats a nice cheap holiday for us, the money we save should go towards helping nother shot in September....  .... im still gonna test on OTD and when i ring in my BFN requesta followup as soon as..... 
Any idea on what questions i should be asking at this appointment greatfully appreciated...  ....

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## CJ

Sammeee I would definitely ask them about the number of days you had on stims, think you said you had 11 days, I think I had at least 12 days and I've never had any probs with stims and producing eggs (thank god). So I would check that with them as I know you were unsure if it was enough.
They may say about upping your stims dose to get you more eggies too so I'd ask about that too   Have you thought about having AH too? I always do it on fresh and frozen cycles just because my first go didn't work (didn't have AH) so I wanted to try something new with my next go.

Holiday to Spain sounds good, have you any room for a small one in your suitcase   
I know what you mean about "feeling over it" when you tested again, you don't of course but with the bleeding ( I had af day before test day) you know that it's the end and the test is really just confirming what you already know. Still really hurts, I think I'm only coping because  I just can't seem to get it out of my head completely that we will never have another try. Thankfully I'm too exhausted physically and emotionally to be desperate to have a go again for now but I have been looking at other clinics nearer me to see which are the cheapest 
It's like a drug  

CJ xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Just a quickie to say 'hi'!  Really hectic crappy week at work!

CJ - What's AH?  Not up with all the abbreviations yet and the link on here isn't working.  

Good luck with your appointment Sammeee ...  

And good luck with your stimms Sarah - got everything crossed for you hon   

I am still excited by it all but also we are now trying to organise everything!  Need a family member to stay with us during EC week - they all live 3.5 hours away!  Then wondering about the 2WW.  Should I just carry on with work?  What did you all do?   

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sammeee - Oh hon, I'm sorry it wasn't + for you. Big hugs. Life can be so unfair. 

Lee - Best of luck for your impending cycle. Not sure what to advise you to do during 2ww as I'll have the same predicament. During our first cycle I took the whole 2ww (apart from a few days in the middle when I got a bit stir crazy) as sick leave. I'm thinking that this time I'll do something similar probably - ie have the days following ec/et off and then go back to work for a bit, but as the OTD approaches go back off sick. I didn't want to take two weeks off in the run up the test date and then have to go back to work following a BFN as that would have been really tough. I think you need a couple of days at least for the news, be it good or bad, to sink in before you return to work.  

Sarah - Ooh, a fellow Cornish maid! Actually I'm not Cornish at all either. DH is a Penzance boy, but we live in Liskeard. I love St Ives, and the bestest pasties ever are from Hayle )

News from me: I *think* I popped an eggy, although didn't get a strong + on OPK. Maybe I just missed the surge. We made the beast with two backs a few times though when I had ewcm, so fingers crossed. 

DH is bearing up. He had a bit of a cry over his dad again earlier in the week, which I think is good for him, rather than bottling it up. His mum is struggling. I think we're gonna get her into sheltered accommodation asap.

That's about it from me for now. Got a couple of days off work so gonna make the most of it with the kids. Shame about the weather. It was so lovely last week!


----------



## Rah

Hello all,

Sammeee, sorry the end of this week has become increasingly predictable. Sometimes it is a relief to get rid of that last little bit of hope, strange as that sounds. It never gets any easier does it!

CJ, I had a half smile when i read you'd been looking into other clinics  Did you always want a large family? Or are you hoping for a pink one lol! It can be like a drug, because it's such a way of life for so long (I'm an addictions worker). I think there are many similarities. Enjoy the BMS! I also had Assisted Hatching on my successful cycle. Although the embriologist said my egss were ok and it wasn't necessary we have already agreed to have it this cycle too. Sometimes you feel you need to change something.

Lee glad you are focussing on new treatment. I usually take EC and ET days off but work the 2ww. I find it helps to keep my mind busy. I don't worry about overdoing it as the embryo is like one grain of sugar between 2 matresses...well protected. As long as work is not strenuous you should be ok. I usually keep OTD free too.....can't work after bad news. This time DS will hopefully be at nursery on EC day but I will have him on my own during the days when DH at work.

Snorkmaiden, you must be referring to Philps pasties! My friends family business. Had one only 2 weeks ago. Yummy!! Hope you've had a lucky shot this month   

I've had a rough couple of days. Never felt so awful on drugs and been in tears. Actually phoned in sick yesterday. Didn't know whether to call clinic but they are all the common side effects....just no let up. Anyone else had this on DR?? Start stims tomorrow so hoping it will improve. Think it doesn't help that all I did on last cycle was DR......essentially been on DR about 8 weeks with small break in middle.

Hi to everyone else

Lots of love xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sarah - Yeah, Philps that's it. Always a ruddy great long queue! Sorry the DRing is taking its toll. I hated that bit of the treatment. Couldn't have predicted at all how totally CRUD I was gonna feel. I was working in a school at the time and would just ring in sick cos I couldn't face the classes. I felt much better emotionally when I started stimming but bad physically with the ovary pain.

Oops, I'm being booted off the puter. DH needs it for his work. 

Hope everyone's having fun. We had some sun today - yay - so I got out in the garden and planted some seedlings. I don't have green fingers by any means so they'll probably shrivel and die!


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, I'm just checking in on you hun. Hope you're lurking. Guess it was  .........big   see you when you're ready sweetheart x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok and enjoying the beautiful weather.  I have finally managed to catch up with work after my 2 week hol!  And now counting down the days until I start my DR on Sunday.  I hate wishing my life away - but it's so hard not to obsess about it!  

Snorkmaiden and Sarah - thanks for your messages about the 2WW.  I am taking off EC day and the days after that until ET.  Then I will probably work until OTD but will tell my manager that if work is getting too stressful, I will revert to just menial tasks ... such as housekeeping my emails or updating processes.  He has been quite supportive so far - so hopefully that will continue throughout the TX.  

Sammeee - hope you are ok hon  

Sarah - how are you feeling mate?  Hope you are feeling better now you are stimming.  

CJ - How's going?  

Everyone else - hope you are all ok   

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Hi all been feeling a bit down and sad so didn't want to share it around. Wanted to pop on and say hello.

Sammeee How are you doing Hun? Been thinking of you hope your ok  

Hi Lee, where are you on your tx think I've been away so long I've forgotten whose doing what now. AH is assisted Hatching, they make a little hole in the side of the embie to help it burst out when it reaches blast, well thats the idiot version of it  

Hi Sarah hows the stimms going? Hope your feeling better now with a balance of drugs in your system. Yes I have always wanted 4 children and DH too (well before all this tx) DH is only 1 of 2 and I'm 1 of 3 but my nan had 5 children and we used to live next when I was growing up and I loved it. My Auntie is only 10yrs older than me and my uncle is 6 yrs older than me (nan had him when she was 42) so we were and are all still close (Auntie feels more like an older sister) so I really want that for my children. This is the 1st cycle after tx and it's gone haywire, on day 20 and still now sign of ovulation 

Big hellos to everyone else xx

CJ xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone... ...

So sorry not posted much of late... Ive been trying to keep myself busy and get over the   ... but have been silently lurcking!!..

CJ, golly ur like me... ive got 3 lads also, (1 with DH) the other 2 are "older-ish"... im just desperate for another with my darling husband and a sibling closer in age to my youngest... i like a busy life,..LOL!!. .

Leepy... wishing you the best for your tx....  wondering why some cliniccs DR u first and mine dont??... guess thats the way it goes uh!!.. X 

Snork... youre DR aalso... hope thee headaches ease up soon  

Rah... another DR er.... amd another one with headaches.... glad i dint DR now... sounds yucky... hope it passes soon XX

Hi to everyone else....  

Im looking forward to our holiday, planning for that and plus gotta wedding to go to b4 hols, and hen night so should   take my mind off IVF, TTC  and waiting for future TX...
TBH part of me is thinking shall i just give up... the pain of the negative was soo unbearable that im unsure i could face it again, that doubled with the money spent and nothing to show for it, its like a twist of the knife if u will. Ive got appt with Mr. Atkison, the embryo guy in 3 weeks so will ask him loads of questions, and also about assisted hatching, maybe thats something we should consider now im 37yo it may help...who no's!!...

Anyway until then im with CJ on hoping for an au natrel miracle....  ....

Catch up soon and lots and lots of   to everyone on their tx now!!..

Luv Sammee XX


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

CJ - I'm starting DR on Sunday.  EC date is 14th July.  Sorry to hear you have been feeling sad   

Sammeee - I think planning a holiday and other fab social events is the best thing to do!  Otherwise life can become consumed with TTC!  

Sarah - how's it going?  

Hi everyone else.

I'm going a bit crazy already.  Have felt awful for over a week - discomfort in stomach / ovaries ... possibly 
PMT ... but I'm not due for about another week!  Panicking that I might be PG again and then miscarry and mess up TX like before.  But (sorry for TMI) but we have only done it once and that was Day 4 and I think ovulation was much later.  Since then other methods   so I can't be!  Then dreamt last night that AF arrived before I had started DR - which I guess would muck TX up too.  If I'm losing it already - god help me when I'm in the throes of TX    What the hell is wrong with me!

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sameeee ((((Squish))))

Lee - Have you taken a test just to check? Sounds like anxiety is getting the better of you...you need some pampering. Book a massage - it's an order!

As for me, AF found me yesterday so I am now officially on the final countdown to starting treatment. This is our last cycle of TTC naturally and I think AF is due on 20 July or thereabouts. It's good cos I have to ring with my CD1 between 17 July and 8 Aug, so I'll be one of the first in the batch. I'm getting VERY excited now.


----------



## Rah

Hello everyone, Just a quiskie as have lots of work to do for tomorrow and have put it off all weekend!

Scan went well on Friday. Got about 30ish follies so hoping I don't get anymore! Have 2nd scan tomorrow and feel safe to go alone (something disturbing having DH and DS in the room with dildo cam!) Needed it on Fri in case it was bad news again. Like DH says. This time we just want a proper roll of the dice....

Lee, I always find it a bit strange when people are using contraception, did the clinic advise you not to risk getting pg? Is there a reason why an IVF pg would be less likely to end in m/c? Maybe because of drugs etc I guess....sorry if this is personal, just want to understand your situation a little better. We creased up at my 6 wk post birth check when midwife mentioned contraception   Have you tested? I think it's unlikely if you were only day 4. DR from today x good luck, hope you don't get yucky side effects.

Snorky, my Cornish pisky, fingers crossed for a divine intervention this month. If not I'll be hanging around to see you through your cycle. If all goes to plan I should have my result about the time you have EC.

Sammeee, I have just had mine and DS passport photos done and picked up holiday brochures. We can't really afford to go away but def want to before DS is 2, and also if tx doesn't work I need something to focus on. If it doesn't work I will prob wait til Nov before having another shot. I went to a hen night last night and had a great time, despite not drinking. Enjoy your pre treatment occassions.

CJ, your family sounds like fun. I'm from similar background. I understand where your coming from. How do you feel about things now....are you doin ok?

will update after tomorrows scan xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah hope the scan went well to day? Hopefully this cycle will go smoothly, this thread needs some good luck  

Hi Lee , wow sunday are you getting excited? I hope AF does mess up your dring, hope it all goes well you and Sarah can give this thread it's first bfp's..if me and Sammeee don't get in there first with out miracle natural bfp's  

Hi Sammeee hows the   going   DH has been fine so far and not complained about it as he doesn't know when I ovulating (he hates doing it on demand) So just fun at the mo.
You have 3 boys too! They are great, noisy, but great I hate the quiet life  

Snorky good luck with the ttc this mth, you never know. If theres no natural miracle this mth good luck with your tx you'll be in good company with Sarah and Lee.

Feel a bit better now thanks girls, have ovulated this mth, albeit a lot later, but at least the drugs haven't completely mess up my  body. Also trying to stick to my diet, 5lb lost already so need to kept at it.

CJxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

1st jab last night went well.  But DH is going away from Wed to Fri so will have to inject myself - not looking forward to that!     What a chicken!

Snork ... glad you feeling excited about it all   .  I didn't bother with a test because it is only Day 23 and last time the test didn't pick it up so early.  Also pretty sure I have PMT and sore tummy etc ... so just a matter of time.  Hopefully AF will come sooner rather than later coz we are going to see Take That on Saturday.    I'm having acupuncture tomorrow - so should help to calm me down.

Sarah ... hope your scan went ok today.    30 follies sounds fab ... not sure how many is good.  Think I've asked this before ... crap memory sorry!     Right here goes ... the reason I have avoided conceiving this month is because I've prepared myself for IVF (again) and last time I was PG - and then I wasn't - and it messed everything up including my head.  They said 7 days of DR drugs wouldn't have caused the m/c but the leaflet categorically states NOT to take if PG.  My acupuncturist thinks I'm mad for not trying until the last minute but I just felt better doing it this way.     Re the chances of m/c - I'm not sure if IVF will help to decrease that - I'm convinced my progesterone just suddenly drops off causing it ... but the doctors aren't really interested in investigating until you've had 3+ m/cs.  So maybe the pessaries will help - and of course I'm going to hassle the clinic for more info on what we can do to get past 6 weeks.   

Sammeee & CJ ...  

Hi everyone else

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Thanks Lee, I understand now, makes sense. Wicked that you need 3 m/c for further investigation though. Lets hope you never need to find out why.

The cons upped drugs, 150iu yest and today then scan in morning. Hoping the big ones are getting bigger and the others decide they don't like the look of the competition. Had acupuncture today and needle over my busy left ovary vibrated the whole time it was in. Very odd. Hope it helps as had it on my successful cycle too. Am feeling that if this ends up being cancelled I don't know where to go next. Hope it doesn't come to that. Convinced EC won't be fri now......childcare etc all to be reorganised, and work.....I find this stuff some of the most stressful. I'm never on time, not just in tx either lol!

Have just got all my paperwork out to file for home.....guess I am in need of distraction this eve

Will see what the morning brings xx


----------



## CJ

Just quickie haven't had tea yet, just wanted to say Good luck with scan tomorrow Sarah    xxx


----------



## Rah

Aaaaarghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!  Lots of follies but they are hanging around the 11mm size, lazy buggers. All off for friday. If ok prob have EC weds.....a whole week away. Hope I make it. Tis getting expensive with all these stims £105 for 2.5 days worth.

Can't concentrate on anything it's occupying my every thought  

Please blow me some bubbles for luck.....for someone who has been around years I don't seem to have many. Just want a roll of the dice for the first time this year.

Sorry, me me me!

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine

CJ, your luck worked, at least I wasn't abandoned!


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah sorry your follies are being lazy, whens your next scan? I have put your bubbles up to end in 77 as 7 is very lucky on here and you need to have 2 or 3 of them in you bubble numbers (all this fertility tx has sent me mad  ) 
Good luck Hunnie I'll have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Oops - put Sarah's bubbles to 222 and then read CJ's message ... sorry   ... have put a 7 on the end now.  It's a lot of clicks to get it to 277!  

Sorry to hear your EC has been delayed Sarah ... I bet it is driving you to distraction!  I am only 4 days in and already it seems to be in my thoughts most of the time!    Fingers crossed that your follies sort themselves out and you are back on track next week.

I am panicking a bit about having to rearrange everthing.  My MIL is coming up w/c 13/07 to look after Sam.  We have pre booked train tickets to save money ... and now I'm wondering if that was a mistake!  There seem to be so many variables that can change the plan ... or am I panicking over nothing?  

On a positive note - a good friend of mine (who tried IVF 3 times - and it worked on the last go) ... told me that her successful TX had an EC date exactly the same as mine - 10 years ago!  Let's hope it's a good omen.    

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
Just a quick update (have been so quiet lately)...went to see my consultant on Monday and was surprised to hear that once my AF arrives (soon pleeeease), I will downreg on day 17! Wow, all starting again very soon. And I am very pleaased with that!
Will start taking the pill on day 2 of my next cycle and then Prostap on day 17.
Really hoping this one works...
How long did you all wait in between cycles?
Hugs all around!
X Hola


----------



## Snorkmaiden

How exciting, Hola! Are you counting down the days? Hurry up AF!

Lee - Are your train tickets transferrable? 

Sarah - Sending loads of BIG FAT FOLLY vibes!!! Come on you little buggers!

All's well with me. Just living vicariously through you girls at the moment. Got another buddy on another site who's due to test today and I'm hopping around with anticipation of her test result. Keep hitting F5 and she's still not posted. Argh!

Tons of babydust all round...x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0

Janine


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok.  I am still waiting for AF!  My body is being very cruel!  It's not late but I have had discomfort for over a week and I was hoping it would come early and be out of the way before Take That.  But alas - it has still not arrived and we are going tomorrow!    AF always arrives when we have something planned ... or are on hols!!  

DR going ok - managed to do my own jabs ... no side effects (yet).

Hola - great news re cycle happening so soon.  

Snork - Don't think the tickets are transferrable - but will check if we are delayed.  Not feeling so anxious about it now - que sera sera!  

Sarah - hope you are ok  

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Just done trigger at 8.30. All on for EC tuesday! A few larger follicles, got about 45 in total but obviously not all going to produce eggs. Hope the smaller ones don't get too big or I could be in trouble.

I'm suffering take that concert envy! Although I went to James Morrison last night and he was brilliant. Seeing Oasis on OTD so if BFN it's going to be an ugly night out!

Got to go as trying to get work done this weekend as losing 2 working days next week due to tx

love you all xxxxx have read updates, will post while I'm recovering, hopefully with positive news xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Feeling a bit better about things now - so hope you will have me back.  Went for follow-up from tx last week and we have 12 day 3 top grade frosties waiting for us.  Won't be cycling for a while but hope you don't mind if I hang around to support you all - like you supported me.  

Sarah - Loads of luck for EC.  Hope there are lots (but not too many) of nice eggies in there.      

Lee - Sorry AF is messing you around.  Hope things sort themselves out.      

Janine - Hope it was good news for your friend.

Hola - Glad you will be able to start soon.

Sammee - So sorry for your BFN        Understand everything you say about being able to take everything again.  Hope for a natural miracle for you.      

CJ - Hope things OK with you.  Good luck with TTC naturally.       

Hello to anyone else.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone!

AF finally arrived yesterday ... and I have been in a major stressed out strop all day!  Assume the DR drugs are making it worse?  Jabs are going ok - few bruises - but nothing to cry about.

Take That were fab on Saturday   - even though we got absolutely soaked!    Lady Gaga didn't show up - she's crap anyway! 

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow mate - got everything crossed for you     

Sue - great to see you back ... fab news re your frosties  

Hi everyone else ... hope you are all enjoying the sun and the tennis.  I'm off to catch Murray now

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Sue lovely to see your feeling a bit better and back posting  

Lee You are the 5th person I know whose been to see take that, beginning to get envious, never saw them first time around though. Oh well going to see Milkshake live! so I will be at least be seeing something live   I have sort Sarah's bubbles   I couldn't help myself 
BTW I was awful on the d/r drugs so normal to feel like pooh  

Sarah wow all go from on then, I really hope they get some great eggies tomorrow   Wishing you so much luck with this cycle I really am. I hope to hear wonderful news in the next few days     p.s I put your bubbles to end with two 7's so that will bring you luck 

Sammeee hows things going with you, hope your enjoying your bding  

I'm fine, af will arrive in 4 days and I'm getting the usual signs, have more tests sticks for my monitor ready though   
CJ x


----------



## Rah

Welcome back Sue. Great news about your frosties!

CJ, thanks for the bubbles....weirdly its made me feel a little more confident about tomorrow. I even left Lees on 99 to make sure she has good luck.

Off to have a bath then early night. 7.30 at hospital tomorrow.

Will update then. Can't believe I've finally got this far!!

Night Night lovely ladies


----------



## Sammeee

Just a very big quicki.... will be back later to post properly...

Sarah... GL for egg collection!!! 

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Rah

Just a quick one as tired and need more sleep. Got 10 eggs, 2 possibly immature but the others look ok. Good sperm sample so waiting for the call in the morning.

Hope no one has melted today! lol. Wish I could be out in the fresh air rather than in bed.....another hurdle passed xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi all - hope you're not all feeling like a bunch of Sweaty Betties like I am. I had humungous sweat patchs under my armpits at work earlier - wasn't very pretty I can tell you!  

*Sue * - Good news about the frosties!

*Sarah * - Hurrah for getting some fab eggs. Now we cross everything for the fertilisation report tomorrow...eeek! Come on embies!!!! 

***

Wish me luck for my last ditch attempt at a natural BFP, please, girls! I'm mid-cycle, so the BD fest is getting underway! 

Sadly it doesn't seem like good news for my friend  She had a very faint BFP at 17dpo (14dpt) that turned to a BFN. She had a beta yesterday and is awaiting results to confirm what she suspects is a chemical pgcy.

July tomorrow...wow, this year is whizzing by isn't it?


----------



## CJ

Well done Sarah 10 eggies is fab, are you having icsi? Just asking as we had 1 immature egg so they did ivf on that one. Great news though, hopefully they will do their for you guys tonight and it will be lovely news in the morning.   

Snorkmaiden  so sorry to hear about you friend 
Good luck with the TTC this mth.

HI Sammee good to see you still about Hun  

Someone has messed with my bubbles  could someone put them up to end in a 7 please I know it's bonkers but I like them to have 3 7's  (just notice we all have 7's in our bubbles   )

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sarah - Excellent news on your egg - lots of fertilisation vibes      

CJ - All done  

Snokrmaiden - Lots of         for you.   to your friend.

Lee - Hope everything OK.    Glad you enjoyed Take That.  I went to see a Take That tribute band a few weeks ago - they were not great but were certainly nice to look at.

Hi Sammee.

I am off to sample school dinners with DD tomorrow in preparation for her starting big school in September.  Should be interesting since she is very fussy but I am looking forward to it - certainly looks nicer than when I was at school.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sarah ... fab news!!      Hope your recovery has gone ok this PM.  

CJ ... I'm going to see Milkshake too   - I'm sure it will be fab!  No idea why I wanted 99 bubbles - but it just seemed like a good number at the time.  

Snork ... soz about your friend. Good luck with  

Sue ... enjoy school dinner sampling!    Sam is also starting big school this Sept   - where did my baby go!

Well I can't really complain about this DR stuff.  I had a bad head today but tablets sorted it out.  Feel a bit weird I suppose - but then I feel like that most of the time anyway  .  Baseline scan is on Thurs.  No idea what that is all about ... don't really know very much about the process.  I'm just praying it all goes to plan so that I don't have the stress of rearranging childcare etc.  It hasn't been that hot up here today.  Overcast and showers ... so not melted ...  

Sam has started asking how he can get a brother or sister because he is lonely at night and wants to share a bedroom with them!  I feel a bit sad when he asks.  Then he patted my tummy yesterday and asked if a baby was in there.   ... Let's hope this cycle can sort that out (although I guess it is a little optimistic to expect it to work 1st time!)

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Morning lovely ladies.

All 10 eggs fertilised but 4 were abnormal (3 nuclei) has anyone had this before? They said this was a higher than average rate of embryos of this nature. True to form rather than focus on the 6 fab looking embies that we should have to choose from I'm stressing about why my eggs are happy to accommodate more than one sperm! Hussies!! The embriologist said that something within the egg is making it not seal when 1st sperm is in.....either that or I'm guessing it was a photo finish lol!

Should have transfer Friday, hoping they all make it so we have a good choice. Please send some positive vibes.

Thanks for all the support.

Lee, I didn't realise you hadn't done IVF before, re read your signature. When I read what you had said Sam had done it reminded me of what my nan said on my Samuel cycle 'is there a baby in there'......and within weeks there was! Hoping the same for you. Amazing they are getting to school age (doesn't it make you feel old!!!) This time next year you'll be showing yourself up in the mums race!

Sue, hope you are feeling well after your school dinner! I live in a school and often go to dinner (cos I can't be bothered to cook!)

CJ, you now have me bubble obsessed! Please keep mine in check for Friday. Your magic has worked so far xx

Snork, sorry bout your friend. Chem pregs are so cruel. Think my friend is having one. Tested yesterday and asked to retest on Friday. Hope you've got a fan in your bedroom lol!!!! 

Sammeee and Hola, thanks for all the support....I was straight on here when I got my call this am....someone at door so rushing off. Back later xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie for Sarah to say ... fab news re 6 good embies!  Come on embies!     I don't know anything about abnormal ones sorry - apart from that I think maybe that is why I have miscarried twice at an early stage - i.e. there was something wrong with them.  I am hoping to at least get some more answers from this TX - even if it doesn't work.

Everyone else - hope you are all well and enjoying the weather.

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Great news Sarah, 6 embies, hope they are progressing nicely   Good luck for tomorrow, you will finally be on the 2ww   Sending lots positive vibes to you and embies        Will keep an eye on those bubbles ( sorry I've sent you   too  )

Thanks for sorting my bubbles Sue   Hope the school dinner tasting goes well, I loved my school dinners, they yummy.

Lee how funny about milkshake   Were taking all 3 DS's so should be fun. Are you having baseline scan today or next thursday? If it's today good luck hun. They are just checking that your lining has thinned , thats what the d/r drugs are doing (stopping your body working naturally) hope it
goes well x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sarah ... if you've had the call and are having ET ... best of luck to you mate!    

CJ ... thx for your message.  I'm really looking forward to Milkshake - will be fab!  

Right - I had my scan .. r u all ready for a laugh!  What a mare!  I couldn't stop weeing just before and kept the consultant (Mr A) waiting in a very hot room.  We had to take Sam as no childcare and he kept asking questions etc.  My scan revealed a thin lining and no cysts on ovaries - so AOK to start stimms.  I knew I had to take some Menopur with me but only took 1 bottle of water and 1 bottle with the white powder stuff.  Mr A then announced that I have to use 1 water with 3 white powders (sorry for poor terminology).  He wanted to show me how to do it and give me an injection so they provided the extra 2 and said I could replace them another time.  He gave DH the last one to do to practice and poor DH pulled the syringe back too far and lost all of it!    He was so embarrassed and Mr A was not impressed!    The room was boiling, Sam was nagging ... we had to use more of their drugs!!  It was a nightmare!  And then I wanted to ask questions but felt I had already taken up loads of their time.  I managed to squeeze in 'how do you know DR has worked?' and of course it was by the results of the scan  .  I have to go back next Tues ... I bet they're really looking forward to that!    I always seem to have sagas!

So is 3 powders to 1 water usual?

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Oh Lee what a day hey! I bet you can look back and laugh now  Everyone needs some funny stories to tell don't they. Hopefully that will be all your mis-hapes out the way and it will all be smooth sailing form here.
I had 1 water to 3 power (tablets) too so sounds spot on to me. Wow your on to the next stage now   Good luck x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Everyone...  just a super quicki again....  ... Soooo Sorrry, but have been really keeping myself massively busy with a new "project"...  ...  not as exciting as it sounds but time consuming nevertheless, with a 2yo in tow!!.. ... Oh ok  its the   and   .. LOL.. what a project eh!!...

In fact thought id managed the elusive au nat bfp yesterday, did a IC test an it looked neg... so binned it but went back for another look (LUD).. and a massive second pink band.... Now this is sooo terrible, i nearly fainted, showed my hubby and he was OMG  ... and as we both stared the blinking pink line carried on its journey to bfn land... how cruel eh!!... 

Anyway 

Leppy... Im guessing your a Care (man) its the Mr A makes me suss??... I had to do 4 powders to 1 water and care told me a max of 6/8 sorry  one of those 2 numbers to 1 powder... also i had my LO at EC+ ET.... unavoidable it was but no-one batted an eyelid, infact they were super with us... plus we had out own room so not rally a problem.... could have done with a tv thou for DH.... ... hope it all goes well for ya and im   we get some juicy BFPs on this board soon!!..

One of my projects has been getting my 2yo into playschool, so hopefully by the time we "TRY" again i wont be as stressed by having him at the clinic with us, plus gives me time for myself... I feel so awful though coz first time ive ever left him....   typically, he loves it and i dont!!... does make it easier though!!..


Bloomin eck... Hubbys calling, means my curry and   is ready.......  So gotta go!!

Everyone goin throu TX at the mo.... i really really wish u the very best!!... sorry not more time for personals... 
Promise i will catch up soon XXX

CJ... hope you are ok chick.... espcially with the   and the steamy sticky heat... LOL!!...  ... gotta admit, its put me off cronic!!..

Lots of love to all
Sammeee XXX


----------



## Rah

Well my embies are home. In the end there were only really 2 of quality so they self selected. I have 2 grade 1/2 8 cell embies on board. Its interesting how things change from 2 day transfer to 3 day. One of the embies went from 2 cells yesterday to 9 today. Obviously not dividing normally but could have been a possible on day 2 transfer. There were none to freeze but that doesn't bother me. Just the waiting game now!

Lee, your scan story made me smile. Its a nightmare when you have to take children. Our cons wasn't impressed once when Sam was after just about everything on his desk! We haven't taken him since. Not always easy to get a sitter. Neighbour had him this morning for a couple hours.....now we owe them. Pleased you are stimming already. Is menopur expensive? I have Gonal F which only gets mixed once in a vile...it costs £107 for 450ui.

A 40yr old friend of mine had a positive this morning after donor eggs in spain. She had pos before but miscarried xmas. This wasgoing to be their last attempt, no other children. Sheis on Heparin so hopefully she can hang onto baby this time......so nerve wracking though.

CJ, Sue, Hola, Sammeee and Snorkmaiden, any nice plans for the weekend?? Hope you are all ok. I go to Cornwall on Weds until the 19th July. Don't have net there but will try post after my pg test on 17th. Best friend is on line so will abuse her facilities xxxx

Off to put my feet up..................................


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sarah - Good news on transfer.  Lots of sticky vibes           Hope you have a relaxing time away.

Sammee -       So sorry it turned into BFN.   too for leaving LO for the first time.  My DD was the same absolutely loved it and second time was almost pushing me out of the door.

Lee - Oh dear - hope the next scan goes well.  I have never used Menopur so don't know the answer to that one but seems the others do anyway.       for stimming.

CJ, Snorkmaiden -    

School dinners were quite nice and DD was even OK with it.  Had her session with her new teacher on Thurs and seemed absolutely fine about it - although she has been to the Nursery School there and knows half of the children in her class already.  

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, weirdly I posted before you but its come up after. I wasn't disregarding the agony of your evil pg test!!! We've had similar experience before.....kinda plays itself out in slow motion. Hope the playschool thing goes ok....be nice to have a bit of head space for you (2yo are exhausting aren't they).

Sue, thanks for your well wishes. Glad school went well, I'm off to stick something up my **** and go to bed   night night x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Well I've felt pretty crap for last few days.    Had headache every day and not sure if it is due to stress, tiredness, post menstrual tension (yep I get that!) or the drugs - or a combination of it all!  This seems to have started since I started Menopur - trust me to be the opposite to everyone else!!    Had headache this AM but tension tablet sorted it out and felt much better this PM.  I am a bit worried about ovulating too early and stuff like that ... but keep tapping 'it's out of my hands' ... got 2nd scan tomorrow so hopefully it will put my mind at rest.    I asked Mr A about my M/Cs and he said that if I get a BFP, they will scan me regularly.  He also suggested aspirin from the day after EC and he is going to check my blood clotting factor result.  I reminded him that I had Thrombocytosis when I was 16!

Sammeee - I'm not at Care.  I'm with North West Fertility ... Leighton Hospital in Crewe and Liverpool.  Mr Armitage is my consultant.  Thanks for telling me that your LO was at EC and ET - don't feel so bad about that now - what will be will be!  Soz about your confusing PG test.  

Sarah ... great news re embies - hope all going well     Don't know how much Menopur is - paid £707.77 for everything.    Have a fab time in Cornwall!  Got everything crossed for you!  Your OTD is around the time I'll be having ET.  


Sue & CJ - thanks for your messages  

Hi everyone else

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sarah - Maybe we could try to meet up while you're down here? Wishing you mega-tons of luck for your 2ww.

Lee - Sorry that you're suffering with the side effects of the drugs. Hopefully it will all be worth it. Your last appointment sounds like it was a bit of a mare. I've never used Menopur but for our last treatment I had to buy two day's worth of Gonal-F (was using Puregon but ran out) at £120 and I ended up spilling it all over the floor when I'd mixed it...I could have wept. In fact I think I did.

Oh Sammeee those IC tests are so damn cruel. I've taken loads of those recently and had vanishing BFPs. If there's one thing worse than a BFN it's a 'trick-BFP'. 

Sue - sounds like you're all set for school then. Will it be weird having a child at school in September?

As for me, I'm officially on the last natural 2ww now, so that's it! It's out of our hands. If we are lucky enough to get pg this month then we'll have saved ourselves a few £K, but I'm not gonna hold my breath! I think I'm expecting AF on 17th or there-ish and will start taking the pill. We're off to Menorca for a week on 29th July so I'll be able to have a drink, knowing I'm not pg and not yet started down-regulation. Once I get into the treatment cycle proper I won't touch booze. 

Hey ho, DH is booting me off the puter as he's got work to do. I've got a hot date with a pile of ironing. Woo hoo.


----------



## Snorkmaiden

PS - Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee -   There is so much to worry about isn't there.  Lots of luck for tomorrow's scan.      

Sarah -         

Snork - It will be weird having DD going to school - time seems to have gone really quickly and my little baby is growing up so fast.  Have had some practice because she has been at the Nursery School there five mornings a week this year.  Everything crossed for that BFP before tx.      

Hi CJ and Sammee.

DD fell over this morning and has lots of grazes and even cut her gum.  She doesn't cope well with blood and goes very pale so she has spent most of the afternoon on the sofa.  Hope she is better tomorrow - she is supposed to be going on a school trip.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Scan went ok and I even managed to be in and out within 20 mins - saving £3 parking fee.  Hooray!    I have 14 follies - all at 8-10 mm.  The consultant said that is fine at this stage but he wants to up my Menopur a bit ... so 4 powders to 1 water from tonight.  He told me not to compare myself to people on forums coz everyone is different ... but of course I will be looking at all your details later    So fingers crossed all continues ok and my EC is next Tues  

I feel better today too - no headache so far ...  

Snork - hope you have a fab hol!  Will be good for you to have a break from all the TTC stuff.  

Sue - hope DD has recovered and went on her school trip.  Sam is also starting school in Sept   ... I want my baby back ...  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Thought I had better check in before we go on hols tomorrow......then I won't have much access to you.

Lee, really pleased that you reminded cons about previous blood disorder and that they will put you on aspirin. My friend who miscarried xmas with DE just found out her recent cycle was successful. They have her on heparin to thin her blood.....they think it was too thick before which is what caused the mc. Your scan looks text book so no need to worry. I had acu tonight and fell asleep during session, just what I needed for the stress of 2ww. I read too much too. People who look similar get BFP and others who look the same get BFN, I know thats the nature of the beast. I just want reasons to be positive.

Sue bless your DD. She sounds like a delicate little thing. My Sam falls over, gets up with bruise/blood on head and says 'oh dear!' then toddles off. They sound like complete opposites. Hope the trip (school one that is) went ahead.

Snorkmaiden, I am pretty busy when I'm home as have best friends hen night saturday, then going to 3 Eden Sessions, Razorlight Thursday, Oasis Tuesday and Kooks on Saturday! So you can see I'm taking it easy on my 2ww.

I no longer believe in putting my feet up during wait (not that you can with a toddler in tow). My successful cycle was the worst 2ww ever, charging halfway across the country to be with nana while she died, then arranging funeral, clearing her flat, selling furniture out the back of a hire van and even toasting her with a couple of g and t's. Either Zita West is talking out her **** or I was just very lucky. Lets just say this far down the line I'm not scared to sneeze on my 2ww! 

CJ, how's it all going, is it an obsession yet? If this cycle doesn't work we will try nat again for a bit. This cycle really hit our relationship so need to protect whats most important. I've seen a few positive stories re people like us getting nat pg.....pretty much when the first batch are ready to leave home lol!

On another note...benn crying at Michael Jackson Memorial, really touching (or maybe just the hormones talking) Usher set me off then there was no coming back for me  

Will try post before test but if not sometime friday I will get a message on here, just hope I'm not blubbing in an internet cafe

Lots of love, thanks for all the positive vibes and baby dust.....might sit on the lap top in a min to make it work


----------



## CJ

Good luck Sarah on this 2ww I have everything crossed for you, hope you can relax enough to enjoy your hols, really hard not to look for signs ect I know. Sending you lots of    Will keep checking up on here for your news  

Lee good news about 14 follies. I didn't even know you had started on stimms (don't know where my head is) Hope it all goes well and you get ec on tuesday, loads of luck   

Sue sorry to hear your dd had a fall , hope sees recovered now  

Sammeee sorry that nasty test tricked you, hows the   going? were on to our 2nd mth and really trying to be relax but not sure it's working this mth. Saw something in the paper about having bding everyday for 7 days before ovulation so thinking of tryin that...ha ha no stress then  

Snorkmaiden good luck on your natural 2ww.

CJ x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi,

Just a quickie to moan sorry.  Got back today to find a bill from the consultant for the extra drugs I needed (because I used 7 days worth last time) and also the drugs DH spilt on the floor!  It was probably naive of me to think that the NHS would fund these but considering the stroppy look from the consultant last week - it has taken me by surprise.    He has charged us £97.50 for 5 Menopur ampules and 1 Buserelin vial!  I think if he had just said on the day 'I'm sorry but we will have to bill you for these because we have to account for all drugs used ... etc' - I would have understood and wouldn't be annoyed.  But he didn't!  He just looked a bit miffed with us and said no more ... and then sent us a bill!  Do you think I am being unreasonable?  It just seems so underhanded.  When I said I would need more Buserelin, they said they would just top us up and I thanked them ... what a numpty!  Of course we'd have to pay!    I think the biggest problem I am finding so far is poor communication ... it's hard to get hold of them quickly, you're on a bit of a conveyer belt when they scan you - so not really time for questions ... and this is again down to them not communicating that we would be billed.  Of course my national insurance payments are not taken into consideration at all!  

Sorry - what a whiney 'me' message! ... I know I won't be able to hold my tongue on Friday!  I'll probably make a sarky comment like 'Thanks for the bill!' ...  

Sarah - have a fab holiday!  Got everything crossed for you mate   

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Quick update ... had another scan today and the 14 follies are now 'large' ... he said I have loads of small ones too.  But he didn't write it on my treatment page - so I don't actually have any more detail!    I guess it doesn't really matter.  The main thing is that he is happy with how I have responded to the drugs and I will be having EC next Tues.  

I brought up the bill ... but wasn't stroppy.  He has now agreed that I can replace the Menopur with my left over ampules and then only pay the difference.  It would rather do this - just in case we don't need another cycle   

I have been feeling ok until today but had a few moments this PM where I thought I was going to pass out. Will keep an eye on that and ring them tomorrow if continues.  

Hope you are all well

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Great news on your scan.  Loads of luck for some lovely eggs on Tuesday.        Glad you have sorted something with the bill.

CJ - Every day for seven days sounds like a marathon   - hope you have fun and it works.  

Sarah - Know you are not about but still sending         

Snork - Hope you are OK  

Hi Sammee

DD is doing OK after her fall.  She managed to go on her trip on Tuesday but was a bit of a drama queen on Weds saying she couldn't walk because of her grazed knee and didn't get off the sofa until her friend came round at 2:30 when she was miraculously cured and managed to run around.  Finally managed to get her to leave the plaster off her hand too.

Sue x


----------



## Bezagirl

Good Morning - shame about the miz weather  

I hope you don't mind me butting in but I need some help...........

I am due to have my 2nd blast FET at the Agora since having Henry on Monday and my mind has gone to mush.  I can't remember what I need to take to help with implantation - Is it Brazil Nuts and pineapple juice?  Anything else?  I think I tried everything I possibly could on my 3rd cycle IVF but have forgotten it all now - sorry  

Thanks for helping, good luck to all wherever you are in your tx  

L x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sorry L ... don't know about good implantation foods ... but if you find out let me know - coz I'll be having ET at the end of this week!  If the hospital tell me anything - I'll do the same.

Sue ... made me laugh re DD and plaster  .  Sam is the same .... bit panic over removing it!  He also likes to show everyone his new battle wounds (of which there are many!!).  To be fair though, he is a brave little soldier and doesn't cry for long if he falls over.  I have 7 ampules of Menopur left which covers the ones I used at the hosp!  Hooray!  So I only have to pay for the Seprecur .. £22.50 - so not so bad after all.   

Everyone else ... hope you are all ok - has all gone a bit quiet on here. All exhausted with  ?  

Well I had my final injection of HCG at 23:55 last night.  Terrible night's sleep with lots of dreams and noise outside.  Some kids screaming at 02:30!!    Not feeling too bad today ... a bit heavy and tummy is achey - think the eggs are ready to pop now!  

I thought I would feel really anxious about EC but so far so good.  I seem to be in a relaxed and realistic frame of mind.  So without being negative ... if it doesn't work - I think I will be ok.  (That could all change of course.)   


Take Care 

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee -  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.                  

Hi Bezagirl - Can't think of anything other brazil nuts and pineapple juice.  Good luck.      

Hope everyone else is well.   to all.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update as very sore and in bed ... I had 23 eggs   ... which at first sounds fantastic ... but is bitter sweet really ... coz they are now not sure if I can have an ET this week.  It all depends on how I am tomorrow.  They are worried that I overstimulated and that my ovaries need more time to recover before an ET.  if they deem me not to be fit enough tomorrow - all of the embryos will be frozen and I will have to wait 2 months before a FET.  They said my well being is paramount ...   ... and even if they agree to an ET, I might only be able to have 1 embryo put back in.  So all in all ... I feel a bit mixed at the moment.  

Will just to wait and see what happens tomorrow.

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Lee I so hope that you can proceed to ET.  Having lots of eggs just doesn't seem to effect some people but then others go on to develop OHSS with relatively small number of eggs.  It is true though that they have to (and should) put you first.  I have had 25, 21, 20 and 19 eggs and always been fine.  Lots of fertilisation vibes for you  and hope that you remain well            

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Sue ... I needed that reassurance .. to be honest - not feeling too bad at all - just a bit sore.  So we'll see ... and now for the crazy story!  I had my Angel cards read last Saturday ... and the clairvoyant said that she kept getting the feeling of a baby girl in September!  If they delay me 2 months ... that will be September!  So even if they do delay it - I'm drawing strength from that  

 

Lee xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi,

Just a quick update - although most of you seem to have disappeared ...    Hope everyone ok.

I recovered ok from my over stim.  So ok to go.  7 fertilised.  My reaction was 'only 7!'   ... the nurse assured me this is good but of course when you have 23 eggs you expect more!  Apparently a lot of the eggs were too small and poor quality ... as they only developed over the weekend, they didn't have time to mature fully before EC.  

So my ET is currently planned for Friday at 14:15.  Not sure if I could get a call tomorrow if the embryos are not developing as well as hoped.  Also have no idea how many cells or what grade they are ... because I didn't actually speak to the embryologist today.  

Sarah - hope all is going well and    for Friday!  

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Hello all, 

Weather in Cornwall been pretty miserable but we are making the best of it. I'm sat in my best mates lounge being unsociable by using her pc to post. Still trying to persuade my old school mum to go online!

Lee, really pleased you've not overstimmed. a few of my eggs were immature which is why they fertilised abnormally. 7 is a fantastic number. Big day for us both Friday. I am a fan of 3 day transfer......hope you have nice grades to choose from.

Hope you other ladies aren't finding the BMS too strenuous. Nothing better to do in this weather lol!

I have 3 tests sitting at mums. Never tested early before but feel tempted to this time. I have some period type pains but they are sharp and around my ovaries. Possibly still from EC I have been light headed for last 2 days and had a dry mouth.....probably doesn't mean a thing. One minute think I'm pg then next think i'm never that lucky. 2 more sleeps! Sam bumped my boobs earlier and it really hurt......i'm obviously  

Anyway, got to go. Might try and find some wifi tomorrow

lots of love


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Everyone.....

Leppy, so glad you havent over stimmed and have got 7  fertilised.... Good Luck for ET and the 2WW..XX

Rah... Wooo.... nearly test date, gotta say u are sooo good not testing!!.. Such willpower..   for a  ....

CJ... Hows it going chick??....

Hi to everyone else!!... 

Well i saw Mr Atkinson on Monday... he said the egg /embryo quality of my failed cycle was excellent so no need to change protx... they just upping my menopur to try and get more eggs, so i start again in 6wks.... Woooooo a wk after i come back from hols.. I cant wait, i feel emotianally ready to have another blast on this crazy rollercoaster..LOL!!..
Ive just started accupuncture, wow that really calms ya, and intend to carryon with this accu right up to and through my next ivf attemp!!...
I hope to see some BFP's on here soon though, so no pressure!!..

Love Sammeee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Good news on seven fertilised.  Lots of dividing vibes and good luck for Friday.      

Sarah -          Good luck for Friday.

Sammee - Good luck for starting again.      

Hello and   to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hello all, sorry pc did something funny and logged me out but I couldn't remember my blooming pass word   Anyway sorted now, wow what a LOT GOING ON.

Sarah well d-day is here, really hoping and   it's great news your end, thinking of you   

Lee hope ET has gone well and as planned for thisafternoon, hope they let you put back 2, I can understand you hoping for more with all those eggies, can only say 7 is the magic number Hun so hoping it's really lucky for you  

Sammeee wow starting in 6 wks that will be here in no time, will be here to hold you cyber hand   Great news that your embies were eggies were excellent quality, hopefully it was just back luck last time and this will be the one xx

Hi Sue hope things are ok with you, what is happening r.e tx for you guys?

Well still  might have missed this mth as seem to have surge today wasn't expecting it for another wk   not sure why it's so early. DH is out tonight drinking so who knows what state he'll be in


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sarah - So hope that you have had good news today.         

Lee - Hope everything went well today.        

CJ - Good to see you back.  Not really sure what we plan to do next with tx.  Definitely be doing FET but DH and I can't agree on when at the moment.  I would like to do it asap but DH wants to wait because of the cost.

Hello everyone else.  

DD's last day at Nursery School today - big school in seven weeks.    She is growing up too fast.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Good to hear from you all again.  

Sarah - hope all has gone ok today   ... sounded pretty positive on Wed   

Sammee - TX in 6 weeks!  Fab news!   

CJ - good luck with BMS tonight - many people have got PG after drunken sex - so you never know!   

Sue - thanks for your messages  

Well I am now officially PUPO.  I had 2 embryos put back in (eventually!) ... there was some confusion and debate over whether I should have 2 ... just in case I develop OHSS.  But after many phone calls - while I was waiting in the ET room   ... they decided it was ok.  Nothing is ever straight forward with us!     They put back a 9 cell and a 7 cell ... both had 3 out of 4 in the new grading structure - which I've already forgotten - think one was fragmentation.    Theyare not sure if any of the others will be good enough to freeze.  Had another 9 cell and some 8s but they were 2 out of 4 I think.

How long did it take you recover from EC?  I am still sore.  I thought I would be over it by now ... ??

Take Care all

Lee x


----------



## leppyloo

Soz - another quickie to Sue ...

Sam also finished today.  They had some lovely graduation photos done in a cap and gown.  

I have his school uniform - apart from shoes ... agree it is all happening too fast  

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Well ladies, I've been searching most of cornwall today.....in the rain...trying to find an internet cafe. I am now at my sister in laws as I knew everyone would be checking for news. She is in her pj's and she let me in....bless!

Well it's a   for me! I still can't believe it. I did cheat and test yesterday morning too, also a BFP. I've never tested early but was seriously going  . So don't be proud of me Lee...I


----------



## Rah

caved! (sorry, didfferent lap top). I still have pains, mostly sharp around my ovaries. Hoping it's just cos I had lots of follies to aspirate. Lee, think you might be the same. My EC was 2 and a half weeks ago and I'm still sore. Still scared something bad will happen. Have scan on 10th Aug. More waiting!

Lee, your news is fantastic, I'm hoping I'm the domino that starts the BFP effect. We've all been so patient.

Sue, hope you agree on a date with DH soon so you can focus on next tx. In the meantime enjoy all the things that you can't do when you're pg.

CJ, If you've surged today then surely this is the window.....hope you're DHs swimmers aren't too drunk to find there way tonight! lol. Thanks for the bubbles.....there is def something in it!

Sammeee, I had acupuncture all the way through this time so I would definately recommend it. Not long til you start. I'm glad they haven't got to play with your meds too much.

Snorkmaiden, what's with the weather in Cornwall?? Got absolutely soaked at Oasis on tuesday at eden. They were awesome though. Hope the weather better when we come in August. I've been horrible to live with because of the stress of the wait and the crap weather. I am definately solar powered!

Anyway, will be home on Sunday so will be able to keep in touch. Thanks for bearing with me xxxxxx


----------



## leppyloo

FANTASTIC NEWS SARAH!!    

I had just logged off when you posted last night!  So logged on as soon as I could this morning.    for your scan.

  

Thankfully I have less pain today but ovaries still sore - to be expected I guess.  I'm not too anxious about it all yet - no doubt I will be more fretful as the days go by.

Lotsa Luv

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi all, sorry for going MIA...

I tested yesterday (12dpo) and got a BFN on a Clearblue. I checked cervix and found beigy mucus with a smidge of blood, so I rang the clinic to start my ICSI cycle. I have to start taking the pill on Monday and will have to continue taking it without a break between packs until 24th August. On 25th August I start injecting 0.3mls of Buserelin each morning to down-regulate and I have my baseline scan on 9th September.

Last night when I went to bed AF still hadn't arrived and my boobs were super-sore so I planned to retest again this morning, just in case...

I was awoken at 3am by one of my cats growling and went downstairs to investigate; I found the 'big bully' cat from the neighbourhood in the house so chased him out and then went back upstairs. Popped to the loo before going back to bed and AF had arrived without warning - no cramps or anything. 

Quite excited to be starting but also absolutely bricking it for all sorts of reasons. Feels mighty surreal to be going through this again. The 'fun' bit is still ages away though...

***

Sorry for the 'me me me' nature of this post. I promise I will catch up with all your news later, but for now I have to go make lunch! Just wanted to let you know I hadn't fallen down a big hole. I hope everyone's okay and getting some good weather...it's rubbish here.


----------



## CJ

Huge congratulations Sarah, I'm over the moon for you, I knew you would start off our bfp's.  How exciting, good luck with scan, I think the wait is even harder than the 2ww somehow. What a lovely end to your holiday (makes up for that awful rain  )          I have been dying to use all these smilies on this thread, esp the   one, and now I can  

xxx


----------



## CJ

Sorry was so chuffed with Sarah's news forgot to say, Lee great news about your 2 embies, they sound lovely cell numbers, and I'll have everything crossed for you    

Sue it was my boys last day at preschool yesterday too, they had a little do, party, games and then handing out of their "big school" bags. My boys were so excited, also stopped in at the school on the way home and picked up the school jumpers, feeling a bit real now. Still have loads to get.
Hope you DH decided you can start sooner rather than later, it is hard finding the money I know.

Snorkmaiden good luck with starting tx, it seems all go on this thread now  

CJ xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

CJ - Awww, I bet the boys are really looking forward to going up to the big school aren't they? Are they going to be in the same class or will they be split up? It's something that I'm not decided on with mine yet.

Sarah - Wowee, congratulations to you my dear!!! Must be that good old Cornish air, eh?? Not the rotten stinking weather though...grrr...glad you had a good time at Eden seeing Oasis, despite the torrential downpour!

Lee - Fabby news about your embies, hon!! Limbs and digits tightly crossed.

***

I think I'm gonna do a blog for my treatment cycle - anyone know of any good blogging sites??


----------



## Gemma B

Hi girls I've been reading for ages now and wondered if i could join you?
Quick background is had 3ivf treatments and 1 FET at jessops got our long awaited miracle with 3rd ivf all treatments at jessops. well Thomas is now 4 and half and ive talked dh round into having ONE more go as i think i would regret it when older if i haven't tried for a sibling for T,I been having acupuncture since dec hoping i mite get pg with that and no treatment but it hasn't worked so far(we did acupuncture for last 2 cycles). We went to jessops in June-god it was strange going back!! we go for needle training 15th aug then start ivf on my aug af which is due 20th we decided on aug as i work at a special needs schools so i got 7wks off now so can take T with me for bloods and scans and not worry about getting him to nursery and me to work.
I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone and I'm hoping by joining you guys thats i will post more as found the cycle thread really usefull last time but I'm afraid ive got into the habit of reading and posting.
Hope you all have a good weekend-dh is watching sky sports 3 as retired barnsley footballers are playing!!
Gemmaxx  

Report to moderator    77.102.31.66


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks for getting my bubbles up to 237 so quickly!  23 eggs and 7 fertilised ... hence the number  .

I am ok ... still a bit sore ... not too anxious yet but think I will be a nervous wreck by the weekend.

Soz for quick 'me' post ... but back in work today.

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## Hola

Hi all -
After 3 blissful weeks in the sun, we have now returned to start the next round of ICSI...
There seem to be quite a few on here that have a similar timeframe - so I am looking forward to having some cycle buddies!
X Hola


----------



## Rah

Hola, good to have you back. Hope you are feeling recharged ready for another round (does feel like boxing sometimes!)

Lee, I have RSI now! It was me who obsessively sat here and got your bubbles up. My madness was caught from CJ...now I'm hooked on bubbles! Hope it does the trick.

Welcome Gemma, glad your tx has coincided with school hols. Takes some of the stress out.

Snorkmaiden and CJ, didn't even think about your twins not being in same class, would they mind being seperated? By secondary school my best friends twin brothers couldn't stand the sight of each other, so they asked not to be together lol!

Had really sad news today. Our Sams god father was due to have first scan today after having DE IVF in spain. They miscarried under same circumstances at Xmas, she started bleeding heavy this morning and by lunch time scan m/c was confirmed. It breaks my heart. It feels even worse that we would have only been 3 weeks apart in our dates.

I'm still hugely cautious as having a lot of pain around ovaries and am really bloated. I'm still light headed and a little queasy but feel that something bad may happen. I felt similar with Sam but don't remember the ovary pain. I've posted on nurse thread but no reply as yet. Everything about this process makes us feel extra vulnerable. As much as I love FF, and it really has saved me from   at times, when you read about people getting their BFP then all sorts of horrific endings, sometimes it increases my paranoia.

I remember a famous quote as I work in addiction 'when I read about the evils of drinking alcohol I gave up reading!'


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Sarah   ... I thought maybe a few had done the bubbles - no wonder you have RSI!!  

I totally understand what you saying ... when I was PG with Sam I wasn't really concerned about m/c.  However after after the 1st one ... I knew all future PGs would be spoiled by anxiety  .  I am only 4 dpt but I am already worried every time I go to the toilet.  Sorry for TMI but I keep thinking there is blood there but it is just white stuff ...    Trying to remain calm but think it will get worse as I get closer to the weekend.  My tummy is feeling much better but feels a bit like period pains sometimes.  Also had a few dizzy moments but I was getting those before EC even!  Also my boobs are sore - but that also started before EC!  Too many damn hormones!

     that all goes well for you.  Roll on the scan!

Take Care everyone else

Lee x


----------



## Rah

Hello,

Lee, bless you. Those damn progesterone meds have me rushing to the loo everytime I feel wet! I don't have sore (.)(.) at all really, but the light headedness kicked in just short of the second week. I've never m/c but can imagine that you are almost waiting for it......hope the progesterone meds help you get a very sticky pos x 

I went to hospital today cos the pain has been quite bad. My clinic scanned me and I have a 4cm cyst on my left ovary as a result of fluid filling one of the follicles. It is pretty painful. She had a cheeky look at the uterus too, just to see if anything visible......we both think we saw 2 sacs!!!!!!! although very early. Still concerned that they could be empty, or stop growing. They didn't seem too worried.

CJ and Snorkmaiden......I may be headed your way for advice if this is how it goes.

Got some jobs to do, will pop back in tomorrow xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sarah , sorry I've sent you bubble crazy    all part of the ivf rollercoaster   I'm saying theres twins in there for you, just have this feeling.
Really sorry to hear about your friends m/c , I know life can be cruel but this is just beyond cruel, they must be absolutely heartbroken   

Lee sorry I would have added you some bubbles too but I thought you were sticking with 99, you have you 7 now so you'll be fine   What day transfer did you have? I think implantation will be round this time. I have to say with my twins I got nothing ( I spent many a night squeezing my (.)(.) in the hope they would be even a little bit sore   but nothing)
Keep going Hun, and stay away from the pee sticks if you can.

Hola welcome back, 3 wks in the sun lovely, good luck with your tx  


Hi Snorkmaiden , my twins will be in the same class, there is only one class so I don't have to make that choice. There is   only 20 children in their class. I think they get on so well it will b fine They look for each other sometimes but are also fine on their own. They even have different friends. I got their school uniform at the weekend, only need school shoes and daps, scary .

CJ x


----------



## CJ

Thats so funny Sarah I didn't read your post about the scan and poss 2 sacs before I wrote about the twins. I just read your post from yesterday and though yep she's having twins ..honestly  I'm so slow at typing plus I'm watching tv at the same time so you posted before me. It's so early so sacs are good at this stage. I had a scan with ds3 at 6wks 1-2 days (can't quite remember) but there was just an empty sac then but he was there a wk later with fetal pole yolk sac and a h/b so I would say visable sacs are great  

CJx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Sarah ... sorry to hear about the cyst.  I can empathise hon ... they discovered a 6cm cyst when I had a laparoscopy in December - no wonder ovulation and AF was miserable!  Fingers crossed there are 2 sacs - would be wonderful!    Thanks goodness it's not just me being paranoid about the 'wetness' ... I can't remember having it with Sam but I had it before the last m/c.  I think it is a normal part of PG ... and of course made worse by the pessaries this time.    So how many weeks are you classed as?  

CJ ... No worries re the bubbles.  I changed my mind and suddenly wanted 237 (23 eggs and 7 fertilised)  .  I had my ET last Friday ... so I guess implantation should have happened by now.    I can't use my sore (.)(.) as a sign coz they have been sore since before EC!    Defo not peeing on a stick until the very end.  Sounds negative I know - but if I test now and get a BFP and then have AF, it will be another chem M/C.  So I want to get past this weekend and then see what is happening.  

Hi everyone else ... hope you are all well

Lee x


----------



## Rah

CJ...your squeezing (.)(.) comment made me smile. Tx clearly sends us all in the same crazy direction. The twin thing is an interesting development. Having got one already I have to say it makes me a little anxious. Although I always liked the idea of having 3 children.....never really thought about having 2 at same time. Also worry how Sam, and the poor bloody dog would cope!!!! Had it been first time?? Really elated none the less but if one would still be really happy. 10th Aug seems a long way away now!

Lee, think you are right to stay away from sticks. I tested one day early, thats the first time ever I've cheated, and knew it wouldn't be a false result. We are wednesday now so hope its going fast enough for you              
my friends mum sent me reiki at the optimum time so I am trying the same for you xxxxx

I am classed as 4 weeks and 5 days pg. You are 4 weeks on day of test (if 14 day wait)

My cons is looking at yesterdays scan today so still expecting a call to say something not right. Nurse didn't seem too worried at the time........worse thing is I can't hold my wee......toilet is miles away at work so going every half hour to avoid accidents (feeling like a little britain sketch lol)

Sue, any decisions made yet?

Sammeee, how is the acupuncture going. I forget when you start?

Better do some work now

lots of love x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi again,

Just got news that I one of my embies was frozen.    Apparently the 6 cell suddenly increase to a 7 and 'looked very nice'.  Tis weird how my other 9 cell and 8 cells just didn't make the grade.

The bad news is they've just realised they haven't billed me yet ... was wondering when they'd realise!  

Feeling rather odd at the moment.  Suddenly quite stroppy ... and a bit low ... hope it's not PMT ... think I've been on here too long today reading 2WW entries.  Need to focus on something else!

Bye for now

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sorry not been around for a few days - just been feeling a bit low and sorry for myself.  Anyway OK again now.  Lots to catch up on.

Sarah - Huge congrats.                       for your first scan.  Sorry to hear about your cyst - hope everything is OK.

Lee -           Great news on your frostie.  Shame about the bill.  I drove myself nuts looking on here during 2WW.

CJ - There is so much to get for starting school.  Have stayed away from things at the moment.  I bought a book bag, PE bag and school jumpers at the parents' evening but that is as far as we have got.  She has even got to have a pair of wellies to leave at school.  Hope everything is OK with you.

Hola - Glad you had a nice hol.  Good luck for your tx.      

Welcome Gemma - Good luck.      

Snorkmaiden - Good news that you are getting started - good luck.      

Sammee - Hope you are OK.  

Hello to anyone else. 

Been to the park with DD today - trying to find things to do during the holiday.  Not much on for the under 5s.

Sue x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Girls..... 

Just a quicki... really need to read back through the posts!!.. ..

Rah....     !!...  Im so chuffed for ya!! XX

Leppy.... I know its hard but try not to read on the 2ww posts... just drrives u  ....    

CJ... Hope ur okay chick XX...

Like i said just a quicki, Oh yeh, Rah ive been to my accupuncture twice now and am gonna continue right through my next tx wich should start in 5 wks.... got my protocol will get my drugs soon as il be ready to start the week we get home from Hols... Last week of August!... At the moment im really looking forward to trying again and feeling really positive... hope that doesnt change!!.. Anyway gotta rush off but will be back soon!!..

Love Sammeee X


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
It is raining cats and dogs in London... 
I cannot believe that it's time for Prostap again on Wednesday...Sammee - it looks like we could be cycle buddies!
Anybody else who is due to start downreg?
X Hola


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to let you know that Sooty and Sweep (my embies) are hanging on in there.  However ... I have had period type pains for several days now ... coming and going ... today they are quite uncomfortable and my back is sore.  Trying to work at my desk - but keep having to get up.  I think I am expecting AF any time now to be honest.  Trying to remain positive but just can't imagine I can be PG with this discomfort.  

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## Hola

Hi Lee -
The AF type pains are so nasty as they trick us into believing that it hasn't worked. Each time I had a BFP, I was convinced beforehand that it MUST be over due to the pains.
Try not to worry!
X Hola


----------



## Rah

I was the same Lee, in fact period pains are still there so still anxious every loo visit. About 5 days vefore test I was super convinced AF on the way and I got my BFP! As long as no spotting I would try stay chilled........it must be your time now    

ps loving the sooty and sweep!


----------



## CJ

Hi Lee , sorry your getting af pains but like most I had them on all my 2ww's so don't think of it as a bad sign. Also with Ivoh I got really bad backache, I always get this with af but never with bfp so thought that cycle hadn't worked but it did. Our body just love to trick us. Hang in there not long til testday     have everything crossed hun x

Sarah how are you? I still had lots of af pains esp with the twins so it's a good sign that two peas are growing in there  When is scan?

Hi Sammeee wow sounds like your all set, 5wks will flyby and with a holiday just before hopefully you'll be all relaxed and chilled   Are you getting excited or a bit nervous this time? xx

Well not much happening here waiting for af so we can start another mth   Have been talking to dh about possible having more tx, heswould love too but is worried about the money so were just quietly thinking about it. I did look into maybe going abroad but we'd have to take the boys too so don't think thats a real option. It's so much cheaper which is a shame as we could have a hols at the same time.
Oh just thinking out loud really we have no money at the mo so back to ttc the ole fashioned way  

xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind messages ... the AF type pains have subsided today but my (.)(.) are also not as sore - so now I'm wondering if that is a bad sign ... goodness!  This is crazy!  

After all this if I get a BFN anyway ... think I'll scream the place down  

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## Hola

Lee -
When's your official test date
X Hola


----------



## Rah

OMG Lee, I am so feeling for you....i'm analysing every symptom, or lack of even with a BFP. The waiting is absolute hell......I still don't have sore (.)(.) so wouldn't say that is a bad thing. No sickness either, but then didn't have that first time. It is a pretty unbearable time. I'm desperate for you to have a positive. It's agonising thinking you may have to do it again.

CJ, we are the same age. I think you are sensible to not rule out more treatment. Even if you waited a couple more years your official odds of conceiving wouldn't change much. Never say never! Did you feel very different early on with the twins? maybe you won't remember. I keep telling myself not to be convinced it is 2 as I was only 4.5 wks at scan (although it did look quite convincing) then I worry that one or both will have stopped developing. I read about blighted ovums...god really should stop reading stuff, but it looks like this happens if fertilisation is not normal. Both my embryos were dividing perfectly as expexcted so hope that this can't really happen to me. Don't know why I am waiting for something bad to happen.

Scan is on 10th, probably won't draw breath until the nurse speaks in a positive tone. Really think that this year has left me a bit depressed.....anyone else had the same?? Sorry, I'm on one, will try snap out of it.


Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok

Sarah


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hola ... my OTD is tomorrow - 30th Jul!  I almost did it this morning but managed to stop myself.

Sarah ... I totally understand how you feel  .  Even if I get a BFP, I will be anxious due to the previous m/cs.  If I can get to a 6 week scan ... I might calm down a little.  Try tapping the stress away - it works for me even if only temporarily.  

Well tomorrow can't come quick enough for me!  I saw some blood when I wiped last night (sorry if TMI) ... so I was convinced it was all over.  However there hasn't been any more ... so no idea what is going on!  Still expecting a BFN though ... sorry to be so damn negative!  

Take Care everyone

Leppyloo x


----------



## Rah

Lee, today is the worst day of the wait for you   hoping the blood was just a bit of implantation. On my other thread (waiting for scan.....which they have just moved from 10th to 12th aaaarghhhh), one girl tested yesterday, 1 day early and got BFN, tested today, OTD and got BFP! Well done for being a good girl.....not easy is it


Thinkin of you Hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rah

Lee, someones messed with your bubbles, do you want me to change them??


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Sarah I do remember how I felt with twins it was a bit different to my DS3 in that I got a lot more af pains, prob due to the extra streching. I also felt really sick about 6wks where with DS3 it wasn't until 9wks and it was very mild.
I also bleed at 5 wks 3 days only saying this not to worry you but because it can be very common in twins I paniced of course but it lasted for a wk then I got it again 7wks but all was fine just the extra streching i guess because your womb getting bigger quicker ect. It doesn't happen to everyone of course. Hope it was ok to add that bit I don't want to add to your worry hun.
When i saw the scan of my twins it looked just like a skull , you could see two black round areas that looked like eye sockets (if that makes sense) I knew without anyone saying that it was twins. Fingerscrossed all is going well in there  Any question just ask. I think I can look back at old posts from when I was pg with them if you like.

Lee wising you loads of luck for tomorrow, a one off bleed like that could very well be from implanation, some people see it as a positive sign if its just a bit when you wipe like yours. I'm so sorry that someone has touched your bubbles, esp when you are so close to testing. Hope you dont mind but I made them up to end in 77's thought it was better than leaving them (sarah we had that same idea there) I'm sure if its a prob the admin team can reset them. I know it might be silly but I have a thing about bubbles and I know I have made you all as mad as me now   Good luck hun will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Rah

CJ, thanks for the info. Is actually helpful. On my 4w4d scan it looked like 2 black dots in the middle of my uterus....they were definately seperate. I'm mad I have to wait 2 extra days now to see if its true...and if they are both ok. I have lots of tummy pain, more than Sam. Don't feel sick but couldn't face eating tea last night. DH cooked it and it looked really lovely (I'm so mean!). Incredibly tired too. I will try not to worry if I bleed but you will probably be first on my contact list!

I was really anxious when I saw someone had been absent minded and messed with Lees bubbles. I even PM'd her in the end. Thanks for taking control lol!

I'll be 6 wks on Friday but according to the calculator on here I am already 6 wks and due on 23rd March....anyone know why that might be? I thought you are 4w on day of test


Lee, still sending


----------



## CJ

No idea about the number of wks I would go to one of those sites and put in your conception date if you can (rather that af) and then put in ec date and go on that date. It will prob change when you have you next scan.
I'm awful with bubbles I sat there for about 3 seconds then got itchy fingers and had to make them end a 7 , its like an ocd   Lee hope that was ok. I bet someone was just trying to send you bubbles for goodluck not knowing how mad we are on this thread


----------



## Rah

My dates were based on EC so guessing you can't get more accurate than that ( that would be ovulation if we were normal!) You and your bubbles make me laugh......one day I will tell you how OCD i am about the xmas tree....ill wait til it's seasonal!


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

My bubbles are 278 now ... so wondering if someone has increased them again?    Thanks for all your help - can I be cheeky and ask you to get them to 307 please.  Only thing I can think of - i.e. my test date 30th Jul.  Gutted my 237 has been changed  

I thought implantation would be done and dusted by now?  But certainly hope it was that and not a sign of the beginning of the end!  Still got discomfort in my stomach and back.  Can't sit for long periods at my desk.  If I get a BFP tomorrow, think I'll ask for a scan ... to check for cysts.

Sarah - sorry your scan has been moved.    Re number of weeks, the GP asks for the 1st day of your last period.  So the HPT will say 1-2 weeks but it will be more like 4 weeks+.

Not long now ........   

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Loads of luck for tomorrow.                Sorted your bubbles - so hope that it is a lucky number for you.  Thinking of you.

Sarah - Sorry you have got to wait another two days for your scan.  EC should be the best way to calculate dates. 

CJ -    to you and your bubbles.  Hope you are OK.    Nice that you are keeping an open mind about more tx if that is what you really want. 

Hi Hola, Sammee, Snork, Gemma and anyone else.   to all.

Weather is rubbish today and just heard that August is going to be a wash out again.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Sue ...  

I'm gonna go offline soon ... but promise to let you all know the result tomorrow.

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Sammeee

Lee good Luck for tomorrow.......  

Hi everyone else.... actually meant to be on here sorting travel ins out but thought id take a quick peek how ya all doing!!... 

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## CJ

Good luck for tomorrow Lee


----------



## leppyloo

Hi all,

Not great news.  I got a BFN this morning.  However still no sign of AF.  I spoke to the clinic and they said that they advise people to test 14 days after ET - which would be tomorrow.  I was told 16 days after EC by the clinic that did the ET (my main TX has been with one clinic and then the ET is done somewhere else).

Anyway long story short ... if no AF for rest of day, they want me to test again in the morning.  If still BFN and no AF over weekend, they will do a blood test.  

Period pains and backache still apparent ... so I guess I'm expecting AF any time ...  

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Hi Lee really sorry to read you got  neg thismorning   I have only just managed to get here. what did they say about the bleed you had? Also what test stick did you use some look for a much higher hcg amount. I used the 10ml internet cheapo ones. I really hope af stays away and its just because you ha implantation that you haven't got a positive yet  

  CJ x


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks for the message CJ.  They didn't comment on the bleed at all.  I just said that there had been a small amount a few days ago, have period pains and backache ... and sore boobs but no AF.  They said that all those symptoms can mean PG or can mean AF ... our bodies are very cruel!    I used a Clearblue early response digital one ... so would expect it to be accurate.  However .............. I have just been to Tesco and bought cheap tests ready for tomorrow.  They were BOGOF so I decided to do one straight away ... and there is a very faint line!!!  

Surely at this stage it shouldn't be so faint ... I keep wondering if my eyes are playing tricks on me but DH can see it too.  

So I guess it is watch this space ... again!    

Nothing is ever straight forward with me!

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Ooh Lee thats very exciting, I think those clearblue digital ones look for 50 hcg but the tesco ones I think are 20-25 hcg so that could be why the clearblue digital one doesn't show it How many days post transfer were you when you had that bleed? I think if the test tomorrow is darker (even a bit) then it could just be late implantation. I have everything crossed for you    xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee -     Fingers crossed for a darker line tomorrow.  Could be a late implanter.  Really hope so - good luck.            

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Lee,   can't believe your body is still keeping you waiting. Maybe you did have late implantation. If there was a line you can't get a false positive at this stage. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. Will try get on here a bit earlier tomorrow.......can't believe I've been unable to get on a pc on your test day      for tomorrow xx


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks for your messages guys   .  No worries Sarah - I appreciate you thinking about me.

I did another Tesco test this morning ... held my wee all night!    But the line is still very faint.  At first I thought there was nothing there at all.  But after about 5 mins, you could see the faint line.  

The tiny bit of blood appeared on 28/07 - so that was 14 days after EC.  I thought the Clearblue tests were supposed to be more sensitive than that!  

Have left a message for the clinic to call me.  Am working today but can't concentrate very well! 

Lee x


----------



## Sammeee

Oh Lee....    .....  this is all u need after waiting so long!!... However they do say a line is a line however faint, I would say to splash the cash, and go buy a first response early response, these test  are meant to be the most sensitive!!... Im relly   this is the start of ur BFP!!!...

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Got to go to the clinic for a blood test this afternoon.  Not sure how long it will be before I get the results.  If it is going to be a couple of days, think I will take Sammee's advice and stop and get a First Response kit on the way home.  

   

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Lee, sorry you are having to go through all this extra stress. Hope the clinic are quick to respond. I've just bought 2 clearblue with the how many weeks you are in the window. Will do one shortly, this cyst thing has really got to me!

Keep us posted hun xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sarah ... I totally understand - I am wondering if it could be causing my faint lines too.  I have had stabbing pains in my ovaries and lots of discomfort over the last week.    Hope all turns out ok for you.   

I'm no better off today really.  The clinic was like a ghost town, so even if my results did arrive yesterday, there was no one to let me know what they were!  However the consultant's PA said she will have a look on Monday AM before I head back over for test 2.

I did a First Response this morning ... the "all singing all dancing mega sensitive can detect 6 days before period!" ... and this time the line was even fainter.  To be honest, at a quick glance, you would say it was a BFN.  The I found a website that said it looks for 100mIU/ML which I think is not very sensitive at all!  It doesn't say on the box or leaflet  .  So been trying to work out if implantation was as late as 28th ... would this mean my HCG would still be very low.  Or could this mean that in fact I might have been PG but the only thing stopping a M/C is the cyclogest?  Going a bit crazy with it all  

I'm not doing any other tests this weekend ... just gonna wait til Monday now.  

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Lee, sorry more waiting for you, I have to say my first response I did a day before OTD and the line was immediate, prob not what you want to hear but felt I should be honest. Definately something going on with you though otherwise you wouldn't be getting anything.

Considering I've had cysts most of my reproductive life, and been a regular pg tester, you would think if you could get false positive we'd have had lots. I've only had pos 3 times and each time I was pg (including this one if it stays around). I think the person on the other thread had their wires crossed. I was told you can get false pos on ovulation tests when you're polycystic.......she might have been confused with OTD (OVULATION TEST DAY) and OTD (OFFICIAL TEST DAY). Just sorry you're having to wait all weekend.

I did do another test yesterday, clearblue dig and it said 3+ wks since conception so it's put my mind at rest a little. I was 6 wks yesterday, this seems to be when a lot of women on here M/C. Felt a little nauseous for the first time too so hoping that the scan won't bring sad news.

Wish I could fast forward....why do these things always happen on a weekend??

Thinking of you........love to everyone else too xxxxxxxxxxx

someone fiddled your bubbles again, its making me really


----------



## leppyloo

Hi Sarah ... so pleased your latest test confirmed PG again.    I did a search on cysts and positive HPTs ... it was a right mixed bag of info ... and I think if it can happen at all, it is very rare.  

I was very disheartened with the First Response result and today I am very low ...    ... just want to know now so I can move on!  Still got AF type pains ... but no sign of bleeding since that very small amount last Tuesday.

Don't worry about the bubbles ... 237 meant something but just can't think of anything else significant at the moment.  

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

This is one of the worst kinds of outcome. Some how a BFN at least is an answer which you have to deal with and get over. You're just in limbo.........that's just horrid. Try not to read too much on here before you speak to clinic. Although I find FF a real support, sometimes, in these situations, it can add to the distress.....stay away from google too!

Try have a nice day with your family tomorrow (assuming you don't work Sunday) and get some answers first thing monday. Hope you are able to sleep hun.

So much love xxxxxx

Enjoy rest of weekend everyone x


----------



## Hola

Lee - I am thinking of you this morning!
X Hola


----------



## CJ

Lee really hoping its good news today, thinking of you       CJ x


----------



## Rah

Thinking of you Hun


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Ladies

I am just about to contemplate tx again (have pre tx consultation tomorrow!) and thought I would check out this thread and see if I can join you?  whilst my local thread is incredibly supportive, there are a few girls who are ttc for #1 and have had recent disappointments and I feel it may be inappropriate for me to post there at the mo re this tx.

Lee     - as if this journey isn't enough of a rollercoaster.  Praying the wait will bring you good news x

Hi to everyone else posting - is anyone else about to start tx?  Am guessing based on my current cycle length that I will start d/r on/around 31st August.

Look forward to getting to know you

Moshy x


----------



## Rah

Welcome Moshy, totaally understand it is delicate when you already have a bub. We are a friendly bunch on here......as you can see there will be some action soon with some of the ladies. Hope you get what you're looking for here. Good luck with your tx


----------



## Moshy29

Just a quickie,  

Rah - I just noticed your post on another thread - congrats on your bfp!  Does it feel as scary as the first time?  we had one bfn with our first ivf and bfp second time so I am realistic that this time it might not work.  However, I am so grateful for our precious daughter I am concerned that I will get immersed in ttc #2 and I don't this to affect DD.  Albeit, I feel more relaxed and less desperate than I was before but the hormones do funny things don't they?  would love to hear your experience and how you coped.

Thanks

Moshy x


----------



## Sammeee

Lee.... Thinking of you hunny...     u get good news!!.. 

Hi Moshy... welcome to this thread!!... I will be starting stimms about 30th August, so we can be cycle buddies!!..

Hows it going CJ??..... 

Hi everyone else!!.. sorry its short but got a mountain of ironing to do plus loadsa other jobs b4 we go hols so need to keep on top off it all this week!!..

Will pop back on later though!!..

XXX


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

The fat lady hasn't sung yet ... but it's not great news I'm afraid.  My HCG level on Friday was 7.  They class 5+ as pregnant but of course 7 is pretty damn low!  The consultant said it isn't very promising ...   ... just had another blood test and have to wait until tomorrow for the result.  Still no sign of AF.  (.)(.)s tender rather than sore now ... metallic taste in mouth and niggly pains around ovary area.  Exhausted but then I guess that is due to all the stress     I'm beginning to think that maybe I've had a chem PG and the Cyclogest is stopping AF.  I had my last AF 37 days ago!

Keep going from angry to sad to hopeful to fed up to really tempted to just get drunk!   

Thanks for all your kind messages.  I will update you tomorrow. 

Welcome Moshy!  Know what you say about not wanting TTC to affect DD.  I have been TTC for 3 years now and Sam is only 4.  It hasn't spoilt my time with him ... but I do feel it constantly hangs over my head!  If this TX hasn't worked - I have 1 embryo frozen ... and then I seriously think I might give up and just enjoy Sam.

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Oh Lee          Don't know what to say - sorry that you are still waiting for a definite result.  I know they say that it is not the starting number but its doubling rate.  I wish I had a positive story for you -  but understand a bit of what you must be going though as my blood test result on day 15 was 6.53.  My clinic didn't retest because I was already bleeding.  Wishing you love and luck for a good outcome though                      Thinking of you.  

Welcome Moshy - Good luck for tomorrow.

Hi Sammee, Sarah, CJ, Snork and anyone else.  

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Oh Lee, it doesn't look great. Just so sorry that its taken so long for you to get a result  . I felt the same as you this cycle. Before test I said to DH 'if this doesn't work lets just enjoy Sam and start living again' we had been trying to conceive since Sam was 6 weeks. It always feels like a cloud over your head......can't plan for the future, can't think of anything but ttc. You need some space to consider your options. Now is probably not the time to make big decisions. Feeling really   for you both.

My poor little Sam has been in the wars today. Fell over at nursery and put teeth right through his bottom lip. Its been really hard to keep it from bleeding. When I picked him up I had to fight back the tears. I'm sure nursery staff think I'm nuts. It's just they are so precious I couldn't bear to see him hurt and upset......know it won't be the last time. If it doesn't settle it may be a trip to a and e for stitches!

Its yucky not to see nice news on here. Hi to everyone else.........definately time for the sun to start shining on all on this thread xx


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
Has anyone had Prostap for downregging? If yes, how many days did it take before AF arrived?
X Hola


----------



## CJ

Lee I'm sorry it isn't better news, all your signs seem to be good and getting like pg ones. I'll be crossing my fingers for todays result and hoping its a late starter that just needs more time to grow. Hope they don't keep you waiting too long.  

Hi Sarah your ds , hope hes feeling better now and the bleeding has stopped. Lips are very juicy, they are awful once they start bleeding. My ds got his lips stuck on the freezing metal strip they have on the freezers in tescos (the ice-cream one of course  ) I was looking in the freezer and he started getting upset a I looked and could see he was stuck but he pulled his lips of before I could stop him. It was awful , I never knew they could bleed so much. Less than a week until scan , hope alls well in there.

Sammeee whens your hols? Hope you reached the put of your ironing mountain, your welcome to to have a go at climbing ours   I hate ironing.


Hola can't help with your question but good luck with your cycle,

Moshy good luck with you cycle too, wecome to the thread. 

Hi Sue how are you, how are you coping with the school hols, and all this rain? Makes it so hard to get out.

CCJ x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

HCG is now 2 ... so pretty conclusive really.    Just waiting for the consultant to call now.  Although I know all he will say is stop the Cyclogest.  I obviously was PG at some point ... so I think this is another chem PG ... and could be classed as the 3rd m/c.  Going to ask if I've now been through enough for them to do some more tests!   ... Concerned about using my 1 frozen embie if there's something stopping me hanging onto PGs for more than 5-6 weeks.

Sarah - hope Sam is ok?

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Hi Lee I'm so sorry this happened. Life is so unfair   I really hope they will look into the m/c you've had and help you   xxxx


----------



## Hola

Oh Lee - I am so sorry. This is such a hard journey and I am soooo fed up with everyone saying "but you should be  so happy that you have a child" as having one just makes you even more determined to have more as we know how beautiful it is!
You are strong and we are all here for you - don't give up, trooper!
X Hola


----------



## Sammeee

Oh Lee.... I really was praying for a happy outcome for u!!...  I would certainly ask for the tests to see why ur embies decide to go AWOL...       

CJ.. yeh ironings done and more washing and ironing has reapeared... AAAAAGH!!... Fly 7am Sat morning so a super earlystart for us, gotta travel 2 1/2 hours to the airport.., looking forward to some sun though, and a nice realxing break b4 IVF#2..  AF arrived yesterday so will be 28days and im stimming!!.. Did the Accu this morning and the lady put in even more needles, it was strange the sensation today, like an energy running all around my body between the needle points....  ..

Hola... yeh that saying geets me aswell.... as if we dont already know how extremely fortunate we are to have a child or children... the heartbreak of a failed cycle is still immense whatever ur circumstances... 

Hiya everyone else... Rah hope ur well X
Well of on my jollys for a fortnight... part of me cant wait, part of me thinks its gonna be a nightmare... no vino on hols... isnt that a crime in some country's...,LOL... but more so will DH stick to no beers .... I can see us falling out really!!...

Ah well gotta go , so much to do!!!..

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Rah

Lee, so sorry it isn't better news for you today. I don't really understand chem pregnancy? Is it just one that only develops to a particular point? It makes me wonder what was different on your pg with Sam It must frighten you when the bad outweighs the good.....I'm scared of m/c but have no real reason to be (other than my mum had 7 before she had me....no reason found though). I'm sure the clinic would agree that further investigation is needed before you put yourselves up for this again. Is it expensive to have those kinds of tests done? I really don't know what to say as I know you and DH will be feeling devastated. Wishing you the strength to see your dreams through  

Sammeee, glad you're still on the acupuncture. I had some strange sessions too, but really made me believe something was going on. Hoping it makes a difference for you this cycle

Hola, not sure about prostrap......is it to start your AF? If so sounds a bit like primulot......when I took it my AF didn't arrive until 2 or 3 days after I stopped it (think I took it for 7 days?) of course I might be talking out my ****!

CJ, cot was like a blood abth this am. Must have opened up when he tossed and turned in the night. We told nursery to let him keep dummy in today because when he doesn't he keeps touching it. Your story made me smile.....I'm guessing you had an audience by the end! 

Sue, hope this week hasn't stirred up too muc for you......how are you doing?

Moshy, to be honest I didn't start out desperate but I was by the end...only cos we've been at it since Jan this year and had lots of unexpected hurdles. I also expected numerous failures like we've had before so this BFP was a real shock. I think the process has made me a bit ill because I am permanantly terrified of something going wrong. Its got to the point that I plan to go see my doctor tomorrow to discuss the way I'm feeling. Just make sure you keep yourself and your family in check and ask for support if you need it.

I spoke to clinic this morning and managed to bring my scan forward a day (yes for me that makes a difference) it was 10th, then they moved it to 12th, its now 11th at 2.30. With Sam I was really excited about it but now its making me feel physically sick........any advice? I really don't know why I'm going so  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi,

Thanks for all your messages guys.  Clinic rang and (as expected) said it certainly looks like I was pregnant but as the levels have dropped so low, I should stop the Cyclogest and wait for the m/c to happen.  They will class this as my 3rd and will now investigate.  Hoorah!  Consultant on hols for 3 weeks but will have follow up when he returns.  DH and I are ok.  We are becoming a dab hand at this m/c malarky ... sounds flippant and odd I know!    We'll have our ups and downs over next few weeks, but we know how to support each other.  Already been laughing this evening.  

Sarah - sorry to hear you are so feeling so anxious.  Try tapping on it.  Good luck at the GPs tomorrow.  

Sammeee - have a fab holiday!  

Hola - I'm waiting for that comment from people ... and they'll get it if they do say it!  

Take Care everyone

Lee x


----------



## Hola

What's going on Going my AF yesterday and today - nothing  
Has anyone had that after coming off the pill?
X Hola


----------



## Rah

Hola, think I got mixed up. I was on Provera to get AF going, not primulot, that was later on, which I think is similar to Prostrap. My AF started then stopped, then really started.....is that what you meant by your message? Was a little unclear

Lee, haven't been to GP but taking Sam later for his lip which is turning nasty, and we have the really nice doc who knows my history so I might say something then.

Your comments didn't sound flippant, you have to cope somehow otherwise you'd go  . You must have a super strong marriage xx

lots of love xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

The m/c started - feeling ok at moment - just like AF really.  Hopefully it will be over by the weekend.  Sam has been with his grandparents for 2 weeks and we are picking him up on Saturday.  Can't wait to see him!    Don't get me wrong, I love him to death but the break has really done us all good.

Sarah ... thanks for your message.  You know - I think you're right - our marriage is strong - we've been through so much together.    Hope Sam is ok - poor thing.  

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee -               So sorry that there was not a happy ending. Thinking of you. 

Sarah - Hope Sam's lip is OK.

Sammee - Have a lovely holiday.

CJ - Yes definitely a pain with the school hols and the rain - hoping it will get better soon.  How are you doing?

Hola - Sorry don't know anything about prostap - hope things sort themselves out.

Hello to all.  

Don't think I will get on here tomorrow busy day then off for long weekend for our 11th   wedding anniversary.  Look forward to catching up with you all next week.  Love and   to all.

Sue x


----------



## harrysGal

Hello All .... I am not that good with boards so please forgive me.  I would however love to say hello.

We are hoping to try again for another miracle.  I have had bloods and waiting results to see if egg share an option... hopefully if all is well then we should see the cons early October and probably start shortly after as my clinic waiting list for donor is so long.

I am really feeling the need for another baby and I am sure alot of you will relate to this.... I feel almost guilty as unlike too many on these boards I have been blessed once and I suppose that should be enough but I just can't help but feel that need for another  

Well I do hope to get to know some of you.  I am normally found in the chat room as instance chat is more my thing (hence the not good  boards lol )

Well take care


----------



## Hola

Hi all -
It's very quiet here lately. How is everyone
Well, I went to the clinic this morning for my down reg scan and we are now full steam ahead. Had my first Gonal-F injection this morning. Great!  
What are all my cycle buddies up to?
X Hola


----------



## harrysGal

Congrats on starting your new cycle hun xx Very best of luck


----------



## Gemma B

hi sorry i haven't posted for ages I'm rubbish just tend to read on here and ** and not post!! had a lovely few days away at a lodge then a week in skeggy in Bil new caravan,going to go again next week for a few days. got needle training at jessops on Fri the just waiting for AF to turn up 28th Aug. the last two cycles thou i have been late never late before June AF was 6days late and July AF 8days late so was hoping to start ivf middle AF Aug but AF had other ideas hope its not late this month as i work at a school so got 7weeks off so was hoping to get treatment done in holidays without having to worry to get Thomas to nursery before i went to jessops for bloods and scans,i hate being late as it get my hopes up for a natural miracle even thou i have never had one!!! anyone know why AF can suddenly start being late?
  Thomas would love to be a big brother he was even talking the other day what he would call our baby-our friends are pg with there 2nd so its the topic of the month with Thomas-he wants to call a girl Cherry!!!! DH even likes it-over my dead body i say lol... 
its our wedding anniversary today 8years when DH finishes work at 1.30 were taking thomas to cannon hall farm and out for tea.i went out with the girls and sat and i made that my last drinking day so going to try and not drink now hopefully it will be 9months I'll not be drinking. its been that long since i did ivf(5yrs) that my mind gone blank to what else should i be cutting out-should i give coffee/tea altogether even if its de caf? 
well done Hola on starting treatment, i wont be too far behind you.
well off for a shower , will try more to keep up with posting love gemx


----------



## Rah

Quick me post as on my way to a barbeque in 5 mins that I'm not really up for.

It's twins! feel pretty weird right now, happy, slightly freaked out, blessed, sad for friends yet to get there.......lots in my head.

2nd twin was hard to measure cos yolk sac in way. There was a heartbeat but nurse wants me back in 2 weeks to have another look......she said we can be cautiously optimistic.

Will check in again when Im back this eve......CJ all tips greatly received!!

Hello to recent joinees too......will do personals tomorrow xx


----------



## leppyloo

That's fab news Sarah!   Will PM you.

To everyone else - I wish you all the best with your TX.  Hope you don't mind but I am going to drop off FF for a while.  Want to focus on Sam and not think about TTC and IVF etc for a while.  This year has been very difficult with 2 m/cs under my belt already!  Thanks for all your support and I'll be back in the future to see how you are all doing.   

Take Care

Lee x


----------



## Hola

Lee -
I totally understand. Just want to say a huge THANKS for all your support and all the best for the future!
X Hola


----------



## Rah

Just wanted to say that I'm away for a week......Mum has no net and DH laptop doesn't like wifi cos its a work one. I promise to read up when I return.

Lee, I've pm'd you..................completely understand, its a healthy move xxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

Sarah - Great news on your scan.  Hope you have a great pregnancy.  

Lee - Love to you.  Understand you need for a break - it did me the world of good.  We will be here whenever you need us.  

Gemma -  Sorry no idea why AF would suddenly start to mess you around.  It is typical though isn't it?  Glad you had a nice time away and enjoy again next week.

Hola -      

Welcome harrysGal.  Understand exactly your feelings about things.  Good luck  

Hello CJ, Sammee and anyone else - hope you are all OK.

Had a nice break away.  Just what I needed.  Have recently heard there have been some changes at my clinic that I am not very happy with so think I need to make an appointment to discuss them before going for my frosties.

Sue x


----------



## Hola

Good morning, girls -
It's very quiet on here! How is everyone?
Well, I am one week in stimulation and have my scan at 10am today...just hope that there are some nice follies growing. Nerve-wrecking already.
X Hola


----------



## harrysGal

Hello all

We have had a hectic weekend.  One of my very good friends got married on Saturday.  I had to help her get ready and then we had a fantastic day but a very long day too.  And then Sunday my little boy Jnr turned 1 so we had a big party.  My husbands family is quite big so we hired a hall and I was up early sunday morning preparing food and hall ready for everyone coming at 2pm.  We had a great time and then yesterday evening we had other friends over who couldn't make the day and we settled down at home with a chinese meal.. good time was had by all including little jnr who was spoilt rotten as you can imagine.

Today we spent the morning at home chilling with some good friends and this afternoon we spent napping ....   trying to catch up ... now I have boxes of stuff to sort through and wash up from the party and meal yesterday   

Sue glad you have had a nice break ... very best of luck with your frosties   

Lee I don't know you but it does sound like you been through it a bit this year so like already said a break from FF and TX will be a healthy move.  Very best of luck and I hope maybe to speak with you sometime in the future.  

Right I need a coffee ... 

Kate xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all been having probs with my laptop..again. I can't use the keys as some are letters and some have turned into numbers  Not sure but think little DS had a play while watching Pingu, thats was over a wk ago and DH still hasn't took it into work to be looked at. On our really old pc which goes 1 mile and hr 

Anyway Big hello to all the newbies on here. Hope your tx's go well.

Lee totally understand needing a break, hope you have a good summer (whats left) and you get some help r.e futher tx . Lots of love x

Sarah, yippee! I knew it, I'm so pleased all is well. If you have any worries or need any help give me a shout and I'll do my best. My friend had FET last Dec (started it) and she is having her twins in 7 days or less , I can't wait. It's different pg wise as you get more scans and depending on your hossie they take a lot more care of you (having DS I really saw the difference) Huge Congrats, it's an exciting time, enjoy every second. Hope you enjoyed your wk away xx

Hi Sue hows things? Have you got everything for school now. Can't believe that by tomorrow they have only 2 wks left until they start. I just went and got my boys their school shoes yesterday (nightmare as they are both width E which I just couldn't find so had to put them in an F) So they are all set , feeling a bit tearful now it's getting so close. I can't bring myself to try their uniforms on them yet so goodness knows what they will look like as it maybe all too big 

Sammeee how are you , whens your hols, hope your ok Hun xx

Just come back from a wonderful long wkend away staying with family. I'd love to move back home but the house prices are so high
Still TTC naturally but this wkend I was ovulating so no   then always next mths etc etc 
CJ xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello all,

CJ - Yes we are in full swing getting ready for school.  Bought school shoes at the weekend.  We had the choice of one pair because DD is also an E fitting and of the two they had in her size she would have needed a D fitting in one (and they don't stock that width much) although fortunately she really liked the ones that fitted anyway.  DD doesn't start until 9th so have a little longer - we still have to complete her "All about me" book though.  Not looking forward to her first day        Glad you had a nice weekend away.

Kate - That sounds like a very busy weekend.  Hope you LO had a lovely time.

Hola - Hope everything is going well.      

Sarah - Hope you are OK.

Hello everyone else.

My LO is having her first ever sleep over tonight.  Not sure how I will cope tonight - know she will be fine though.

Sue x


----------



## Hola

Hi all -
Just checking in to see where my buddies are... 
We are scheduled for EC tomorrow morning and I am anxious and nervous.
X Hola


----------



## CJ

Hola wishing you loads of lucky for you EC today 
Hope you get a bumper crop and it's all good news   
I'm not sure where everyone is, I.ve been so busy with the hols hardly get time a fo a cup of tea   Good luck with today and ET xx


----------



## Stokey

Hola - huge good luck for today hunny      thinking of you xxx

ally xxx


----------



## Rah

Hola, best of luck for today. Hope it all goes smooth. Look forward to your update when you're ready.

Hi to everyone else, I'm a bag of anxiety still but have first midwife appt tomorrow and another scan on Thursday. Still petrified but no reason to be, apart from feeling pretty well considering. CJ, i've only got sore 
(.)(.) but have gone from tired to not being able to sleep....could be the anxiety Any thoughts?

Snorkmaiden, Sammeee and all the newbies.....how are things going?

See you soon

Sarah 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya Everyone...

Hola.. Hope ur EC went super today...   ...

Just a short note from me... had a super holiday, wish was still there but hey ho..!!... AF is due next monday so should start stimming tues/weds fingers and toes crossed, unless  we managed to make a holiday miracle  .... LOL!.. 

Rah... Ah Congrats on the twinnies hun X

CJ.. Hiya hin, hope ur well X

Everyone else hello, hope ur all well X

Luv a very tanned Sammee.. X


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, glad you had good hols. Can't believe you're all set to go again. That's come round quick xxxx

Good luck

Hola, trust you are recovering well xx


----------



## whippet

Ladies may I join you I had ec yesterday of 7 collected 4 have fertilised looks like thurs for et.

whippet x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hola - Hope everything went well yesterday and you have had some good fertilisation.      

Whippet - welcome - good luck for ET      

Sammee -   for that holiday miracle.  

CJ - Hope you have managed a cuppa today.  Are your LOs looking forward to their first day at school?

Sarah - Good luck for scan on Thurs      

Hello everyone else.

If I don't get on before I am away for a week from Sat - so love and luck to everyone.    

Sue x


----------



## Hola

Hi girls -
I had my dreaded call from the lab today and out of the 11 eggs, 8 were mature and 7 have fertilised...so, decision regarding day 3 transfer versus blastocysts will be made tomorrow. Another anxious wait...
Rah - how was your midwife appointment today?
X Hola


----------



## Rah

Well done Hola, my twins are 3 day, 8 cell transfer, was too scared to go to blast in case we lost them. Good luck with whatever you/embryologist decide. Very exciting and nervous time.

Sue, enjoy your break.

Whippet, wow you're putting yourself back through treatment soon after having your little miracle. Hope it's not too tiring for you.

Midwife appt was ok, very dull, forgot that its just about giving them life history. Really holding out for scan on thurs to check they are both still there, petrified!

love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## harrysGal

Congrats Hola on your EC ... 

Good Luck with ET Whippet ...

Excellent news with twinnies RAH I am jealous  

Glad you had a good holiday sammeee....

Hello to everyone else.

Having a lazy day at home today.... not much to tell you all yet as waiting for October to get here to see when we can start again  

hope you all well xx


----------



## Hola

Hi Rah -
Well, I am a bit lost on the day 3 versus 5 and 1 versus 2 embryos discussion due to my history:
ICSI #1: 2 day 3 embryos, both implanted, lost the twins at 9 weeks
ICSI#2: 2 blastocysts, one implanted, darling daughter was the result
ICSI #3: 2 blastocysts, one implanted, split, lost identical twins at 12 1/2 weeks
So, what does that tell me?
X Hola


----------



## Rah

Hola, do cons think having twins increased your chance of m/c? The only factor that seems to be common. Would you consider SET? I suppose there is always a chance that embie could split again, that's the bit you have no control over. Did you have larger no's of embies to choose from before to get to Blast. My only worry was that they would all perish by blast. As it happened by day 2 out of all 10 original embies, four had 2 sperm in them, then the others didn't divide at right rate so by day 3 we only had a choice of 2!

I forgot about your history, I'm so worried about my twins for scan tomorrow, I just don't feel pg, apart from boobs and mild tiredness (was worse with son). Did you bleed when you lost your little angels? or were they mmc? Sorry to ask


----------



## whippet

Rah good luck for your scan tomorrow  . Yes I am cycling quick but my clock is ticking so we decided 1 last try so fingers crossed  
Hola good luck with either blast or day 3 and set or 2, we have transfer tomorrow and I think only 2 looking good so no frosties again for us  
HarrysGal thanks for the good wishes we dont have anyone to watch baby tomorrow so she coming with us and I will need to do the transfer bit alone which is not great but cant be avoided. Good luck for you cycling wont be long.

whippet x


----------



## Rah

Well done whippet, 2 is all I had and 2 is what I got! We've had to take DS to appts before, if you don't have family around there is no choice. At least the transfer bit is fairly quick and painless. Good luck xx


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys can i join you I'm having one last go for a brother or sister for my 4yr old son he was our 4th attempt and have not used any protection since he was born but no luck on our own!! Any way AF started today so went to jessops for bloods and scan doing and to pick up my drug so we start injecting in the morning I'm going to get up with DH so he can inject before he goes to work plus that way thomas wont see any and not ask too many ?,Ive been having acupuncture as well since DEC to see if that would work without IVF and to get my body ready to have ivf as my acupuncturist says ive got bad circulation and am cold inside which does make sense as i was cold alot!
will try to post more but with reading other posts and ********  its hard!!
hola well done on your ec, our clinic have started doing blasts 
love gemma


----------



## harrysGal

Awww Whippet if I was close I would come sit in  the waiting room with your little one so you didn't have to do ET alone ...... anyway very best of luck hun xx

Hola all this blast and day 3 day 5 business is above my head .... lol ... I never have worked it all out ... but I am sure the right decision will be made in the end.

Hi Gemma B good luck with your journey xx


----------



## Rah

Did any transfers happen today??

Not such good news for me, twin 2 no longer has a heartbeat and stopped developing at 7w1d. It's been strange because we also saw twin 1 wriggle around and look amazing. Feeling shocked as I'd just started to get excited and allow myself to relax, although been worried bout twin 2 since 1st scan. We are both numb but still incredibly blessed and must not lose sight of that.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Awe Rah so so sorry honey of course you upset yes its great twin 1 doing great but that does not take away your loss for twin 2   and yes had et today 1x10 cell grade 1 and 1x8 cell grade 1/2 so fingers crossed. Bit crampy since can anyone remember if thats normal.

whippetx


----------



## Rah

That's fab news.....I'm feeling positive about your cycle xx


----------



## Hola

Whippet - you are my ET buddy! We had transfer today as well...two on board, testing on 8th September.
I feel very bloated and a bit crampy, could be the Progesterone though.
X Hola


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sarah - So sorry for the loss of one of your twins.        Many  for a trouble free rest of pregnancy.

Whippet - Sticky vibes         

Hola - Sticky vibes         

Hi Gemma - Good luck  

Hi and   to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry and shocked to read your news. Thats just awful     I feel so sad for you as I know you've been worried about twin 2 and after the last scan I could see you were being to relax a bit. Life is cruel. So so pleased twin 1 is healthy and wriggling about,I really hope you have a smooth pg from now on   It must be strange to be told such sad news but then be shown a healthy little baby dancing about.   Thinking of you xx

Sue yep the boys are really looking forward to school (bless them, they do at this age) I still haven't put labels in their clothes yet. Or filled out those "all about me" booklets, we've had them for 2mth  
Did you DD like her 1st sleep over? What fun,hope you were ok?

Gemma good luck with your injections hope it's going ok  

Whippet and Hola good luck for you 2ww's      

Sammeee glad you had a good hols, are you nice and relaxed for your tx? Not long to go Hun will have everything crossed for you   x

Hello to everyone I've missed, my boys are calling, can't believe they start school in less than a wk  ..will def be sad  CJ xx


----------



## whippet

Hola how you feeling et buddy   Me to also crampy and bloated. Did you manage to get any frosties, we didnt but then never have just grateful to have transfer. We have same test date too so her is hoping for us boath   

Gemma loads of luck

whippet x


----------



## Sammeee

Rah....   .... the same thing happened to my friend, its awful but at the same time fantastic to see ur baby wriggling, my friend now has a healthy 3yr old...   the rest of ur pregnancy is problem free and easy on you!!..X

Whippet and hola ... sending u both loads of    .... hope the 2ww isnt too taxing!!.. 

CJ... yeh hols was fantastic, also i started accupuncture a few weeks ago and i feel so relaxed its untrue.. normally i always stress about flying and always stress out in general but not a puff of steam this time ( hubby thinks is money well spent ..LOL ) so just awaiting AF now so i can start stimming, due sunday/ monday so will probably be late just to be a real witch, I start stimming on cycle day 2 so deffo some day next week.  At the moment im so laid back about the whole thing its untrue, that could change in time thou..LOL!!..
Hope ur ok, getting rady for school... pfeww what a nightmare eh" ! X

Hope everyone else is well XX

Luv Sammeee XXX


----------



## Gemma B

hi girls 3rd injection done this morning we had to set alarm as we do it when dh leaves for work around 5.45 but its dh day off today so we got up at 5.15 to do it dh was not impressed esp as its his long weekend off!! takes ages to fall back to sleep then thomas shouted me at 6.20 to get up as his brain wasnt letting him sleep!! Its dh birthday today so think thomas is excited to give him his presents plus we got a new tv y.day as our 10yr old one had broke so thomas is in his element at our new 42inch one so is dh-boys and there toys!!
Hola and whippet good luck with your 2week wait i hate that part fingers crossed for you bothx
Rh so sorry to read your news about twin 2 its totally not the same but when we went for our 6wk scan with thomas we saw t's hearbeat then an embryo that had stopped growing at 5wks but cos we never saw its haertbeat i never knew we were carrying twins even if just for a few weeks,so loads of hugs to you hun xx
Cj how old are your boys,t's starts in jan trying to get bits of uniform ready as i've got a feeling thsat come xmas there wont be any uniforms lefts buts its hard trying to guess what size he will need,as hes a tall boy and already in age 5 clothes.
hope you all have a good weekend,we are off to diggerland for dh's birthday and a treat for thomas then off to our friends bbq later so will try and drop in tomorrow
love gemxx


----------



## whippet

Sam you sound chilled well done with the acupuncture

Gemma well done on injection3 poor you and dh having to set an alarm. You sound like you have a lovely day planned we have driving rain and wind today and dh working so we will have a day with toys, have ordered fire guard roll on tues as someone is learning to crawl and is a fab roller  

Hola how you doing honey?


CJ good luck with first day of school its a real tear jerker  

whippet x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi everyone! 

Sorry I have been AWOL for ages...BUT, I'm back now and actually doing treatment now - hurrah! I'm on day 5 of down-regging. Started bleeding on the second day - the evening following my second shot. Feeling a bit bleurgh from the meds but so thrilled to finally be off the starting blocks!

I'll post more regularly now to keep up with you all. Have to scoot now though - DH has just brought me my pasta!

(Will try to post personals next time). xxx


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys just a quick post as dh is out,thomas is fast asleep and woithout a trace is just starting!!
had a brill time at diggerland both thomas and dh did,then went to our friends bbq which we dint get back frm til 10.40pm.
just a quick ? today i've had headache and not felt 100% today not sure if i'm coming down with a cold as nose as started running or if its side effects from the injections but cant remember frm last time,i'm not having caffene just redbush is choc also out of bounds too,made dh a birthday cake with galaxy on top and i had some y'day but feel guilty now!!! i know last time i was really strict and didnt have anything with a hint of caffiene in.
catch up with you all tomorrow-hola and whippet hows the dreaded 2wk going?
Have a good bank holiday gemx


----------



## Gemma B

hello how is everyone? x


----------



## whippet

Hi guys a bit down had AF type cramps last night and slight pink tinge to excess progesterone this morning I fear the worst   still have slight cramps the now 

whippet x


----------



## Sammeee

Ah whippet.. could it be implantation cramps??.. whens ur otd??    

Well ive just done my first shot of menopur... im on a whopping amount this time, 6 vials so 450mui, what a faff that was but glad its over, only another trillion or so to go! ... My first scan is booked for nest monday so im     that we have follies, and on both sides this time. Im really hoping the extra drugs will help me achieve more than 3 eggies this go. They said i may have a bloodd test also but dunno what thats for, they didnt do that last time!!.. Ahh well, looks like im back on this fairground ride again!!..

Hi to everyone else and i hope ur all well XX  

Luv Sammeee


----------



## whippet

Hi Sammee I am 5 days post a day 3 transfer so god only knows dont know enough about implantation as never had it before. I was on 300 menopur so 4 vials and I thought that was a faf but 6 wish you all the luck in the world.

whippet x


----------



## Sammeee

Hey Whippet hows it going??... X

Well im on day 3 of stimms (well will be tonight when i do 3rd lot of jabbers) and so far today ive been getting quite twingy on right ovary area so after the lack of response from that side last go im  that this is a good sign and the extra drugs have kick started it!!..

Not a lot else to tell, hope everyone else is keeping well, and enjoying the early onset of winter .... its soo grim isnt it!!..

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## whippet

Hate hate hate the 2ww!!!!!!!!! Getting cramps on and off but no more spotting so who knows    

Sam glad you on the good hormones when you back at your clinic?

whippet


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sammeee good luck with this cycle! Hoping you get a better yield this time *fingers crossed*

Whippet - I hope the cramps are a good sign for you. I had terrible cramps in my first  ICSI 2ww and was sure it was AF but no. How many days 'til test day?

As for me, I did my tenth d/r injection this morning. Got baseline scan on Wednesday. Feeling okay now. Side effects seem to have died off, apart from night sweats. I'm having to change the sheets every other day cos they're minging!

Janine xx


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys just a quick post as need to get tea on.egg collection is tomorrow so have your fingers crossed please will let you know how it goes got to be there at 9.45.
love gemx


----------



## whippet

Janine 4 days till test day getting bouts of nausea and smells afecting me and cramps but can just be the pogesterone too so fingers crossed   how are your side effects on the d/r I always had hellish mood swings and headaches.

Hola  

Sammee 

Gemma fantastic, good luck for ec how mqny are they expecting do you know?  

whippet x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Gemma - Best of luck for tomorrow!

Whippet - Will you cave in and test early? I hope those are true pgcy symptoms for you, not just rotten progesterone side effects! The down-regging side effects haven't been too bad for me, thankfully! Can't wait to start stims now though...


----------



## Sammeee

Hey Gemma.... Wishing you tons of luck for EC... I didnt think they did ec on saturdays!!.. How many days did you stimm for ??

Luv Sameee X


----------



## Rah

Just a quickie, Gemma, best of luck for tomorrow. Will check in to see how it goes xxxx


----------



## zebby

Hello all
I just thought I'd join you as I'm about to start my second FET cycle post having DS. Feeling very very negative about the prospects of ever having another baby after a BFN this week with one of our 2 frosties. DS has azoospermia (ie: no swimmers) and the few they found in the TESE operation were very sick looking. Anyway, we did manage to get 5 embryos with our first fresh round of IVF and 9 months later DS was born. Hope I can find some positive stories from you lovely ladies in the coming weeks to snap me out of this low spot.
Zx


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys thanks for all the good wishes we got 7 eggs so waiting for the phone call in the morning to see how they are doing!!
egg collection went ok the tamazipam that i had to take last night,this morning and on my way into hosp helped felt very weird and spacey plus the gas and air was a huge help it always makes my weepy thou!! came home and went to bed for an hr don't feel too bad now just sore so should be ok for back at work for beg of term on Mon!!! et will either be Tues or Thurs depending on how they are doing.
i work in a special needs school with yr 10 kids(13-14yrs old) and some of the lads are bigger then me and have got challenging behaviours and can be aggressive so i don't feel at ease going back to work when the embryos are put back think my stess levels wont be able to take it,so I'm hoping my Dr will give me a note i asked hosp but they say they aren't allowed now .
whippet how are you feeling-when do you test?
z welcome x
to everyone else hi and hope your enjoying your weekend-i'm off for beans and toast gem xx


----------



## whippet

Gemma luck 7 well done you rest up. Dont blame you for not wanting to go back   your gp agrees and good luck for the jiggy in the lab tonight.

Z welcome and good luck

Yip I caved and tested last night before bed 4 days early and this morning 3 days early - 2 different brands both say pregnant, so so want to believe that lightning can strike twice so yes will now need to test every morning till clinic official day on tues   went to see friends new grand daughter this morning 3 days old hopefully its a cuddle for luck.

whippet x


----------



## Gemma B

Whippet thats brill news-congratulations
well clinics just phoned and 6 embryos have made it overnight,were over the moon at this i just hope they can make it to Thurs,i hate this waiting for the phone call.back at work tomorrow after the 7weeks holiday then going to see my Dr about him hopfully giving me a sick note for when they put them back in.
feeling OK this morning not too sore might even manage some ironing later!!! 
hope everyone else is ok
love gemx


----------



## whippet

Gemma 6 out nof 7 fantastic news well done. I take it you are taking them to blasts? Dont be doing the ironing you rest up as much as possible   . Thanks for the congrats but still not real until clinic say so on tues trying to be cautiously delighted  

whippet x


----------



## Gemma B

havent ironed but have hoovered!! feel ok just abit tender.dh as took my mum and dad to airport so thomas and me are chilling!!
the embryos will either be put back tues or thurs depending on how they are doing,going to blasts is new to us as clinic have been doing them since last yr,thomas was day 3 put back.
how is everyone doing with their treatment?
whippet how are you feelin? esp with a little one to look after,
love gemx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Gemma - Great news about your embies - sending lots of doubling vibes to them! I don't blame you for wanting to get signed off - I worked in a school (just a regular 11-18 comp, not a special school) during my first round of treatment and I couldn't face the stress of it during my 2ww. I hope you have a sympathetic GP!

Whippett - Oh, well done! Congrats hon!! Here's to a happy, healthy pgcy!

As for me, I'm getting a bit nervous for my baseline scan now - starting to really feel like this is all 'real' now and that we are actually trying to make a baby and not just playing a silly game. 

I'm feeling more stressed also because my boss has decided to change my work pattern for no good reason so that now my scan appointments will fall on days I originally wasn't supposed to work, but now I will be, so I need to request time off! So friggin' annoying!! I haven't told my work about the treatment this time...but wondering if maybe I should come clean....

Anyway, I'm in the middle of making tea so I'd better check my spuds aren't boiling over!


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya everyone.....

Well feeling a bit miserable, I had my first scan today on got 3 follies on left and 2 on right , sooo fed up, im on double the menopur from last time and have only achieved an extra folly!! ..  
    some more sprout up by my Scan on Wednseday!!, the nurse said they are looking at EC Friday or Saturday!!.. 

Congrats on ur eggies gemma!!..

Hi to everyone else!!

Luv a mortified Sammeee X


----------



## whippet

Sammee 5 potential eggs is good honey, my daughter is as a result of 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, 1 rubbish, 2 put in and hey presto. We have never had frosties but it is Quality not Quantity you need to be   they arelistening    good luck

whippet xx


----------



## Gemma B

Hi Sammie sorry your feeling down but like Whippet says its quality that counts.
Well 1st day back at work after 7 weeks holiday wasnt too bad as no kids in!!
Clinic phoned this morning and all 6 have divided so were other the moon they are going to phone back in morning to see if they will make it to thurs or have them put back tomorrow,going to Dr on weds morning to see about a sick note i really hope he gives me one.
well better go Thomas is wanting to go on playhouse disney on here so will pop back later when he's in bed
love gemxx


----------



## CJ

Sammeee I'm so sorry to read that Hun, any chance some are hiding, think a few of us have found 1 or 2 hiding away. I know your feeling pants about it so I will    and wish you lots of     for your scan tomorrow. Any chance they will up your dose and stim you for a few more days? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya CJ.... hows it going chick??..

Yeh, not great eh, 5 but better than 0!!.. im hoping a few might be hiding behind my full bladder that i had...lol.. ..
Gonna ask about stimming longer tomorrow but was told to expect EC Fri or Sat. Was really hoping for a few more so having the possability of going to blasts and broaching the option of AH. Now my concern is if i only get 3 eggs again do i do IVF or ICSI, least with icsi less chance of zero fertilisation!!..
All in all though i am pretty chilled out, must be the acupuncture!!..

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## whippet

We were confirmed   today early days but so so pleased

whippet x


----------



## Sammeee

Whippet....     .... Congratulations on ur   ...
Wishing you a very healthy and happy nine months XX


----------



## Gemma B

congatulations whippet,keep us posted.
et is thurs for us so the embryos will have made it to blasts, on to the last and most awful bit of the ivf journey!
hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Congrats Whippet! 

Gemma - Eeeek, good luck for Thursday hon! 

Sammeee - I think asking about AH is a good plan. If you're eggs are good quality then maybe ICSI is the right route for you too. Keeping limbs and digits crossed for you.

As for me - baseline scan tomorrow! Argh - nervous now...please let things be fine and let me start stims tomorrow night!

Janine xxx


----------



## CJ

Congratulations Wippet, thats fab news       have a happy healthy 9mths x

Gemma good luck for ET thursday x

Janine Good luck for baseline today, hope it all goes well so you can move on to the next stage.

Sammeee your 5 is better than 0   I would go for ICSI if it was me and I would have AH . That way all areas are covered. It cost more but when you think about how much you spend on a tx cycle it's worth it to make sure that extra bit of help is there. 
I've never tried acupunture with a cycle but may (if we ever try again) as I could do with being chillied I always worry about every stage. Did you have a scan today? I would say about stimming longer, maybe ring them if you haven't seen them today just incase they say it's too late. good luck Hun x


Sarah hows the pg going..any more scans coming up? x
CJ x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Okay, baseline scan news: Womb lining 4.5mm, Right ovary 6 x 2-4mm follicles, Left ovary 9 x 2-3mm follicles. I've been told NOT to start Puregon tonight, but to go back on Friday to be rescanned to see if the follies and womb-lining have shrunk more. Bit disappointed but not entirely surprised. Dunno if I mentioned here but I've had lots of ovary twinges and even a big glob of blood stained ewcm a couple of days ago. Just didn't feel 'right' somehow. Anyway, keeping fingers crossed that all will be well on Friday. 

Anyone else had this happen? 

Last time it was plain sailing (luckily) for me.


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya... Had another scan, still only got 5 follies and they are ready so its trigger shot tonight and EC friday, Dunno what time as yet as waiting for the call. I tried asking about AH but was told to ask the embryologist after EC. Im just praying like mad my Follies each have an egg and they all fertilise!!.. This really is a nightmare.... im on more menopur than last time and have less follies.... Bummer! ...

Snorkmaiden... Fingers crossed this friday has good news for us both!!.. GL X

Luv Sammmeee X


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Best of luck Sammmeee! Come on you eggies!!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammee - Good luck for EC.   each follie has a egg.        

Snorkmaiden - Hope everything has sorted itself out for Friday.        

CJ - Hope you are OK.  How is school going? Emily had her first day today - so far so good.

Gemma - Good luck for Thursday.        

Whippet - Great news          

Zebby - Good luck for your cycle.        

Sarah - Hope everything is OK. 

Hello everyone else. 

We had a nice week away from everything.  Brought back to earth this morning with starting big school.    

Sue x


----------



## Rah

wow, its busy on here again. Lots of news.

Firstly.....whippet, first with the good news     

Sammeee, well done on your 5 follies, hope the next few days run smooth for you. Keeping everything crossed.

Sue how did first day at school go? Bet you were worse than she was!

Snorkmaiden, bit of an odd result. I've always shut down easy. TBH not sure I ever had much going on down there anyway lol! Hoping that you are just a bit slow and that you just need a few more days.

Gemma, so far so good. Will keep up with your news.

CJ, I'm kind of getting past the last 2 weeks. I was a neurotic mess by Monday morning and got myself an emergency appt at the EPU. They decided to do my 12wk scan while I was there to reassure me. I am not 12wks until Friday but on Monday I measured 12w2d. Other baby was fine, I had a couple of dreams that the other twin was ok at 12wk scan but my dreams didn't come true. Sac and fetal pole (my baby to me) could still be seen but as wiggle gets bigger Dot seems to be fading away. Its made me want a third child even though this one not even here yet. I wouldn't do tx ever again but all of a sudden I completely get where you are coming from. I always liked the idea of 3 and for a second I thought our prayers had been answered. However I said to DH i would only do tx to get 2. Maybe we'll be blessed with another miracle, but I won't obsess about it any more. Hoping to get on and enjoy the blessing that stayed for us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Just skimmed through the latest posts and thought I would say hi rather than just 'lurk'.  

Whippet ... congrats!  

Good luck to everyone else on their cycle at present.  Particularly to Sammeee for tomorrow   

I saw the consultant yesterday and we talked about the tests that he could do ... basically Chromosomal Abnormality check and Thrombophillia.  However it turns out that these are very expensive ... and he has suggested using Aspirin, Heparin and Steroids with a FET anyway.  I have done my research and these are used to treat thrombophillia and immune issues ... so if he is going to assume I have them - is it worth testing this time?  Also even if we have Chromosome issues - I don't think it is 100% guaranteed that the FE will have them - so we would go ahead anyway.  So basically I am wondering whether we need to test before the FET.  They would be more useful before a fresh cycle I think.  I should hear more tomorrow ... and then I will book my FET in for some time in Oct.  I only have 1 FE ... so fingers crossed it makes it!

Up until yesterday, I hadn't thought about fertility stuff at all.  Focussing on trying to move house and Sam started school - all going well - he seems to have grown up so much already!

Sorry to be so selfish but won't be on here as much until I start FET ... don't want to obsess about it again.

Take Care all

Lee x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sarah - Glad your scan was OK.     for your lost little one.  Yes I was worse for DD's first day at school.  Although I was not as bad as I was last year at Nursery School.  She had had to wear uniform then too so that wasn't so much of a thing this year.

Lee - Nice to hear from you.      Hope everything goes well with the extra drugs.  Understand about not wanting to obsess about it.  Look forward to chatting again when you are ready.  Hope school continues to go well.  It hasn't been too bad for me so far but not sure how I will cope when she goes full-time.  

Sammee -   for EC.

Snork - Hope everything OK at scan tomorrow.

Hello everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi all.... still a bit woozy from EC but thought id post anyways.... 

We got 2 eggs.... out of 5 follies, they are gonna icsi them so fingers crossed     they both fertilize and can be returned to me on monday!!.. I asked about Assisted Hatching and was talked out of it, the embryologist said it only makes a slight difference if the outer shell is tough, spose icsi will show if thats the case or not... just hope we get to ET... although i cant say i feel very positive about it all.

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Sammeeee* - Keep your eyes on the prize hon...I hope you get good news from your lab report later.

***

I didn't get a chance to post yesterday as I went straight to work after my scan. Basically, the endo had shrunk to 3mm, the left ovary was still the same and the right ovary follicles had also shrunk, so I was given the go ahead to start stims last night - 225iu of Puregon. Folly-tracking scan on Tuesday.

I felt yucky all day yesterday - headache, terrible hot flushes and the most awful pain around my right ovary and uterine cramps. I think the side effects were worse yesterday because I didn't drink enough water.

Janine xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Snorkmaiden... Woweee ur endo shrink??.. i didnt think it could do that??... ...... GL for the stimming phase Xx

Everyone else hi...

Gemma,     read ur post and its terrible, i cant imagine how you are feeling!!  

Well i got the CALL... both fertilised but one is abnormal so we have 1  Golden Eggy, now i gotta pray like mad it makes it to ET on Monday!!...

If this TX fails deffo gonna ask about doing a diffrent protocol and with diffrent drugs... im on  more menopur than last time and got less eggs... ...  , so something is not right, maybe i need to DR first instead of doing the short protocol, but anyway keeping all i can crossed for my embryo!!.. 

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## CJ

Oh Sammeee, I have everything crossed for you Hunnie I really do   I hope your embie is a super one and everything goes well for ET Monday.     Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi All....

Well ET is in the morning... the embryologist called to say it had divided into 4 cells    .... really hope this is the one, and turns into my baby...!!..

Hope everyone else is well  XX


----------



## CJ

Fab news Sammeee, fingers crossed for ET Hun, thinking of you. We'll all be   this little embie is your new baby too xx


----------



## whippet

Fantastic news sammee good luck for et tomorrow    
whippet x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sammeee - Thinking of you and your little Lone Ranger today...best of luck, honey xxxxxx

***

I've been feeling really pants the last few days! Had a constant headache since Friday night and been chugging back the paracetamol like nobody's business. 

First time I had treatment I was terrified to take any pain killers but the nurse at the clinic actively encouraged me to take paracetamol if I needed to, saying that it helps to dilate blood vessels and get blood moving freely, especially to the important nether regions. So, I'm not worried at all about taking pills this time! Ibuprofen is a big no-no however.

I know you probably know this already, girlies so apologies for teaching you to suck eggs! (har har - no pun intended).

Anyway, I have my follie tracking scan tomorrow so will post an update tomorrow evening.

xxxxx


----------



## CJ

Goodluck for ET today Sammeee, hope you have a good name ready for your amazing embie   Thinking of you xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

room for a little one 


we are ttc #2, this will be our final cycle due to finances and endo probs (i only have one ovary and the cons says that endo has killed it practically)

I have often read but didnt want to post until i started my tx 

I D/R for 9 months to keep the endo under control, had baseline last tuesday all was fine and started stims last thursday (10th) i have a scan on wednesday so praying i will see some follies then, last cycle on day 6 scan they talked of cancelling my tx but was allowed to carry on i got one good embie tho which resulted in my DS  so one is all it takes 

Sammeee lots of luck for ET
CJ how r u doing
Whippett how r u feeling

snorkmaiden we are on similar timescales i think
my ec is also w/c 21st sept

love and      to all

~E~


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys thanks for reading my other post-worst day ever. i'm not thinking about that now and just focusing on this little one and praying it will want to stick around.i'm now on day 9 since ec i'm going crazy looking for sytoms and thinking should i test early or not!!! dh as been my rock its times like this that you realize how much you love each other he asnt let me do a think cooked,cleaned taken thomas out in a afternoon whens hes come home from work so i can rest,yesterday was the 1st time i cooked!!! todays the 1st time i've been ouit since et to take thomas to nursery,havent felt like seeing or talking to anybody since et!
any one else on the dreaded 2ww?
Sammeee good luck with your et
hi to everyone else
gemxx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya everyone, just a quick me post then feets up...  

I had my ET early today and got a piccy of my embie, bless its little cotton socks, i felt overwhelmed when i saw it and full of optimisim, that however was short lived.   I had a 3 day transfer of a 6 cell embie ( Cotton Socks CJ..  ).... When i asked the grade i nearly died... grade 2/3   ..

My last tx which failed was a 2day transfer of 2 embies grade 1 and 5 cells and 2 cells.... clearly this looks a lot worse this time..   ..

Spose i shouldd prepare myself for my 3rd andd final TX eh!!!..

Snorkmaiden... GL for ur scan  

Gemma im glad ur not letting the terrible thing that happened over-rule you...     for you and your embie... and   for massive willpower on not already testing... i know i wont wait till my OTD!.. 
x

CJ.. Ah hope ur well and now coping with the school thing..... my amazing embie.. lol... Ive called it cotton socks coz looks like it ruly needs blessing!!..

Hi to everyone else 
Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Rah

Sammeee, this site is full of people whose great cycles didn't work, and the crappy ones did the best job. It's not over til the fat lady sings..............and that will be you lol!     

Well done for getting this far......don't overdo it on this site during 2ww, could drive you crazy x stick with the girlies you know

lots of love and best wishes

Sarah


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammee - Many sticky vibes.          Often beautiful babies are made from not so beautiful embies.   this is it for you.

Sarah - Hope everything OK with you.

Gemma -     what an awful thing to happen.             for your little fighter.

Welcome holly17 - good luck with your cycle.      

Snorkmaiden - Hope you feel better - good luck for your scan tomorrow.      

Whippet - Do you have a date for first scan?

Hello CJ and anyone else.

Sue x


----------



## whippet

Gem no one can really advise you on testing early, they say not to but I did both times but then I am also an impatient sod, good luck in what ever you decide and yes the 2ww is murder  


Sammee the fact you have an embie shows what a little fighter you have you need lots of PMA junior is here to stay PUPO lady              


Holly loads of luck with your cycle

Sue yes scan date is 30th september so 2 weeks from today, I fing this wait even harder than the 2ww   everything going ok in there.

whippet x


----------



## Sammeee

Wow, its gone all silent on here..... 

Hope everyone is alright?? ..

Gemma... how are u??.. have u caved in yet and   ??

CJ... Hope ur ok!!.. are the kids enjoying school??

Whippet...     not too long now till ur scan!! X

Snorkmaiden... how did ur scan go ?

Rah... ive not joined the 2ww thread this time as ur right, it would drive me crazy, plus so far im pretty calm about it all and just getting on with normal life as normal ( hubbys doing the hoovering though..LOL ).. i still feel doubtful but time will tell X

Holly.... Saphire.... HELLO.... hope everyone is well

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys well day 11 for me i caved imn and tested mon it was neg i'm just praying it was too early  had alot of pains,pullings and other things going on, mon they were worse but since then i've had nothing felt ok-whats going on!!!!! trying to keep pos as i cant think about never having another baby and thats what i'd have to do  if its neg.
Sammee how are you feeling? 
dh as had to go to jessops as i've run out of pessaries i said i'd go but he said no i shouldnt drive too far plus i'm not up to going back to that place yet!!!
hi to everyone else
gemx


----------



## Sammeee

Oh Poo Gemma......   .... it is still early though, whens ur OTD??... I dont think anyones out until The witchety AF arrives...

Im praying ur beanies a late implanter XX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Gemma ooh a fellow jessops lady, i am currently cycling with them, was there this mornign for my stims scan 

regarding early testing i tested from day 9 of 2ww last cycle and got bfn every day even test date   and well i have my DS so as you can guess it was a bfp

      coming your way

Sammeeee sending lots of        your way sweetie

Whippet how r u doing sweetheart

snorkmaiden hope your scan went well 

As for me, i had my day 6 scan today and not one follie   
I am back on saturday for a re scan, they also couldnt get any blood out of me either so no idea what my hormones are doing 

Just waiting for dinner to cook am starving     

~E~


----------



## Mackie

Hi Ladies 

Can I join you?

I'm starting a fet cycle on Saturday ~ I'm going to the clinic tomorrow to collect my drugs.  It has just hit me exactly what we are starting again!! My DS is 11 months old but due to my age and history we have been advised not to leave trying again to long so here we go again!!

Look forward to getting to know you all

Mac x


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys i took another test today and it was positive i'm over the moon and cried! but now i'm worrying that it was a false one even thou i had a neg test on tues,my proper day to test is sat what do you guys think? i dont feel any different.
will catch up with everyone else tonight, just wanted to post my news-god i'm confused gemxx


----------



## whippet

Gem I would say wooooooo hoooooo your PREGNANT huge congrsas honey x

Mackie welcome I too getting on hence why we did the quick turn around good luck

whippet


----------



## Sammeee

Gemma.....      .... it just goes to show ye cant go by text book on what they should and shouldnt do those pesky embies..... Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months XX

Mackie....  ... welcome to the thread XX

Whippet, hope ur ok XX

Snork, hows it going chick??  

Everyone else hope ur all happy and well X


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Gem - Awww, brilliant!!! I'm so pleased you got a BFP after the awful shenanigans on you ET day!! Congrats hon 

Mackie - Best of luck for your FET!!!

HOlly - Sorry your folly-tracking scan wasn't great, cycle buddy. I hope they wake up and make a big effort for your re-scan, lazy little follies!!! 

Sammeee - How are you doing, hon? I'm rooting for your little emby. Hope it's a fighter....come on Rocky!!

As for me, my folly-tracking scan on Tuesday showed endo @ 6mm and ten follicles @ 6-8mm. Next scan tomorrow.

I've had a constant headache from the Puregon this time around...it's horrid!!

Keep fingers crossed for nice fat follies for me tomorrow please?

Love, baby-bump rubs and   to all,

Janine xxxx


----------



## Gemma B

thanks guys we still wont believe it til sat til i def know and have got my levels!!! but i havent stopped smiling god please let it be true and stay with us.
have to go as thomas is waiting to go on playhouse disney website
gemxxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Janine.... Everythings crossed for ya


----------



## Gemma B

hi its D day tomorrow,we just cant stop talking about hopefully having anopther miracle but trying not to get too ahead of myself just want to know my levels!!!!!!

Holly-hows your treatment going? thomas loved going to jessops with me esp when he found his baby foto in the album!!

Mackie-hows your treatment going?

Sammee how are you feeling hun x

Whippet whens your scan? any syptoms?

Janine how did your scan go today are the follicles growing?

hi to everyone else,hope you all have a brill weekend
love gemxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Just a quicky from me tonight ladies - I'm bushwhacked I tells ya! 

Had 16 follies ranging from 6-13mm. Endo was 11mm. I have another scan on Monday so will most likely find out when I need to do my trigger. I think probably about 8 of the follies will be ready by e/c day.

Love to all - will post personals next time.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in....

Snorkmaiden sounds like your doing good on the follie front  for monday

Gemma r u at jessops tomorrow for testing  if so lots of luck

sammeee hows the  going

Hi to all i missed

we have our rescan tomorrow praying that we have a few follies by now today is day 9 of stims, last cycle i triggered on day 9 this time hoping just to see a few follie   my last scan (day 7) i had not one follie so ^fingerescrossed^

Will update tomorrow night 

~E~


----------



## whippet

Holly good luck for scan today  

Sammee how you holding up     

Gemma is it sinking in yet? Our scan date is the 30th only symptom has been nausea since I tested just hope everything still ok in there 

whippet x


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys we have got a BFP cant believe it we are over the moon we cant stop crying/smiling thomas must think wer barmy!!!! levels are 160,now for the wait to nxt sat for some more bloods.dh as just said wish we could just fast forward to the scan!
not telling thomas yet even thou he know weve been going to hosp to help mummy have a baby as he had to come with me, but going to wait til about 8/9wks before telling him.
cant believe this one made it after being dropped on the floor!! thank you god!!!
gemxxxx


----------



## whippet

Gem huge congrats again, dropped on the floor?
Do you have a scan date?. Wish my clinic did bloods just a pee test then left for 3 weeks at least with bloods you can see weekly if they increasing I just have to hope and pray. Well done again

whippet x


----------



## Gemma B

hi where is everyone? enjoying the sunshine i hope?
does anyone know if i should now stop drinking fresh pineapple juice and eating 5 brazil nuts aday now i've got my bfp?
hope your all ok
gemx


----------



## Martha Moo

Gemma

congratulations hun

I didnt do the pineapple juice in the 2ww but did the brazil nuts, i carried on with them until i had had my 1st scan at 6w4d

I was at clinic yesterday myself had bloods yay they managed to find some this time, oestrogen levels are low (i have resisted google so far!) i still have no follicles      am increased to 300IU and tomorrow back again and changing drugs to menopur, cant believe today is day 11

hope all is doing ok

~E~


----------



## Gemma B

hi holly we were prob ther at the same time-i had flowerey dress with black leggings on.
hope you grow some follicles soon hun bet the waiting is driving you crazy,have you got to travel far to jessops? 
gemxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Gemma 

I didnt sit in the main waiting room!
I was there about 9ish

I dont drive so public transport so take a bit longer, we are in Rotherham, but closer to doncaster

its doable but that hill is awful    

Are you back next saturday for more bloods


----------



## Gemma B

yes back sat for more bloods very nervous!!!
i'm from barnsley so about 40mins in the car which isnt bad as its a straight run.
hope your scan was ok this morning
gemxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Gemma

I was originally from Barnsley until feb this year when we moved here 
I have been to clinic this morning, not feeling overly optimistic, Dh has spoken to them since then and am waiting for him to have his break so he can update me

~E~


----------



## Gemma B

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU HUN XX


----------



## Sammeee

Janine.....   U get lots of eggies at EC.... can i ask thoug, why did the scan lady tell u ur endo was 11mm? and what does it means??.. I ask coz in April when i had my right tube removed they also found mile endo and removed most of it, then at my last scan this TX the scan lady asked if i had endo, i told her id had some removed and it wasnt mentioned again..... 

Holly.... Hows it going chick, did u have follies....   ...

Gemma and Whippet..... hope u both feeling well and resting up those beanies... Did any of u be naughty and test early  ??....  I nearly did this morning but then managed to resist the urge!!

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all well XX

Well ive felt a bit ropey this weekend, slight achy, head achy and sore throaty... really thought i was coming down with soemthing, but then today im fine... well not achy but still slight sore throaty... Wierd uh!!... other than that ive nothing to report....Well slightly sore (.)(.) but thats the fanny tabs.... so convinced this hasnt worked again, nearly tested early but didnt, cant face the BFN....

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## whippet

Sammee yes I tested 4 days early  

Holly   its good news for you honey


Janine hope they got lots of eggs and you ok  


Gemma how are you doing?

whippet x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammee -         

Gemma - Many congrats. Hope those bloods rise nicely.      

Holly - Hope you have some good news      

Whippet - Good luck for next week.      

Janine - Hope scan went well today.      

Welcome Mac - good luck      

Hello everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sammeee - Sorry you're feeling poorly hun. Hope you feel better soon. Step away from the pee-sticks - testing early just causes more stress!



> can i ask thoug, why did the scan lady tell u ur endo was 11mm? and what does it means??..


The endo(metrium) is the womb lining. It was 11mm thick on Friday. Did you think I was referring to endometriosis?

Whippet - So glad you got your BFP confirmed. I still can't get over what happened at your transfer...I actually had a nightmare about that last night. I woke up feeling sick with worry... Congrats to you anyway, hon. Have a fantastic pgcy!

***
Scan news: Not *quite* there yet with folly size. Have about 18 follies ranging from 18mm down to 6mm, although most are >10mm. Nine follies on each side, the ones on the right side slightly ahead in terms of growth than the left. Endo is 12.5mm. I will carry on with meds and go back for another scan on Wednesday and it now seems likely that trigger will be Wednesday night. Friday will probably be e/c day...gulp.


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Have skimmed through your posts - so much going on eh!

Congrats to Gemma ... good luck to Sammeee ... and everyone else still going through TX.   

I am still in limbo really.  Unanswered questions about whether or not to do the tests before I do a FET.  Clinic have not called me back - so I have written to the consultant!  If no news by next AF - will ring them again.  If they want me to do tests could delay process by 6 weeks - so I wish they'd get back to me!  

Have so much going on in the rest of my life ... not had much chance to think about it all.  But I know when it calms down, I'll start to get frustrated that there is still no sign of a sibling for Sam!  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## Sammeee

Leppy honey if i was u i wouldnt wait until AF if possible.... i would give them a couple of days to respond to ur letter then call them up.... time is so precious in this game, especially when it involves siblings and age gaps.....  !

Janine.... Doh ... arent i thick eh!!... tell u the past few days i really do not have a clue where my brains at .... yeh my scan lady was on about endometriousis... Any way il be thinkin of ya friday when ur having ur EC.... mine was a friday, are they doing ET the monday or hoping for blasts??.. Wishing you a happy and sucessful outcome whatever XX

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Sammeee

Hi girls.....

I caved in this morning and tested ( 12d since EC) BFN... on both, tried a CB digi with date..."Not Pregnant"... Want to smash it up!
And another cheapie like FRER from Ebay... Neg!!    ... Though i saw faintest faintest line ever on the second test, however that depends how i stand looking at it so have to face it really that its my line-o-vision playing tricks.... want to smash that one up also!!..


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sammee -                       It's still early                                  

Lee - I agree with Sammee - get on to them again asap.        

Janine - Good luck for scan today.      

Sue x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sammeee - (((hugs))) Don't give up hope yet, chickie. 

***

Got to do my trigger tonight. Egg collection is Friday morning. Ooer!!!


----------



## whippet

Snork was not me honey that had the nightmare at transfer honey you muddled think it was Gemma you ment x

whippet x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Oh yeah, durr!


----------



## leppyloo

Sammeee ... don't give up!  I had a BFN one day before OTD ... and then the faint BFP ... and you know the rest - but what I'm saying is - it's not over yet!     

Good luck with EC Janine   

My consultant phoned me today!  Maybe he's psychic!  He agreed that it is not absolutely essential to have any tests done before the FET.  He will give me all the drugs as a precaution anyway.  However I am going to ask the GP if they can do another Thrombophilia screen in the meantime and if I have another m/c, I will then get the remaining tests done before a fresh cycle of IVF.  So I am now waiting for AF ... and then 21 days later will start a medicated FET cycle.    Things are kicking off again!  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## nicky30

Hi ladies

Can I join you?

I am currently downregging on a medicated FET cycle to hopefully use our 1 little frostie frozen nearly 5 years ago!!!

Been downregging for 5 days now and feel rubbish somedays but OK others (emotionally and physically!). Hoping I will feel a bit better once AF arrives.

Have baseline scan on 6th Oct and am hoping (if it thaws) that transfer will be 20th and test date 3rd Nov. Seems so far away ATM but am sure it will be here quick enough.

I hope you are all doing OK? I am not feeling the raw desperation like I did TTC #1 but it is still so emotional. 

Nicky x


----------



## Sammeee

Another BFN today, not even a faint line liek yesterday so looks like im bust!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just a quick one, my ds was in hospital tues night (asthma) so bit behind with the news

Welcome Nicky30 wishing you lots of luck for this tx

sammeee, thinking of you hun, i had BFN for several days last cycle and turned to a bfp on test date
      

Gemma hope your ok is it sinking in

snorkmaiden good luck for upcoming EC

Whippet not long now until your scan 

AFM i am back tomorrow for another scan, this will be my 3rd so hoping to see a few follies otherwise we are cancelling this cycle dont think we could start over again so that will be it for us, today is day 14 of stims last scan was day 9 and not 1 follicle, had a few pains around ovary and af pains last night and this morning so hoping there is something growing there

Love to all i missed

~E~


----------



## whippet

Sammee hoping you just too early honey when is your official test date?   

Holly hope ds is ok now asthma is such a worrying condition. Hope your follies play the game at this next scan and show themselves  . Yes not long till scan but still tooooooooooooo long   all ok x

whippet x


----------



## Sammeee

Whippet....OTD is monday 17days after EC...... so im a little early, but i still think u just know!!.. Bet waiting for the scan is as bad as the 2ww.... GL for it!!.. X

Holly... Ah bless, bet that was a scare eh!!, hope ur LO is on the mend, well as much as u can with asthma!!..     for follies for you at ur scan X

Nicky.... Hellooooo X

Leppy... what test gave u the BFN day before OTD?? and how many days was ur OTD after EC??...

Janine.... GL for EC tomorrow....     for lots of juicy eggies XX

Well dunno whats going on with my (.)(.).... ive got the massivest blue veins ever going on...... they normally get a bit veiny on the fanny tabs and normally b4 AF is imminent so i can only presume its a combination of both.....  never seen them quite this thick or pronounced though.... oh well i will note this down so next tx if they appear again b4 ive tested i wont start seeing it a sign!!..

Ive got my reviewappt booked for 1st week of October so any suggestions for questions i need to ask please feel free to post, il just go mind blank me!!...

Helloooo to everyone else XXXX


----------



## Gemma B

Sammee gutted to read your news hun-big hugs

Holly hope your ds is ok? and hopefully your follicles will have grown

Whippet whens your scan? have you any sytptoms?
Janine good luck with your ec

Hi to everyone else
Well 1st day back at work for me after my kind dr gave me a 2w sick note-i was dreading it as my class is very high risk with the kids weve got-but when the headteacher did my risk ass she as started my new role that I got in july early so i'm out of the class and doing  lead teaching assistant in transtion so working in lots of classes and taking some kids out into the community learning community travelling-catching buses!!!! so should be intresting but cos its a brand new role not sure of what they expect from me!

I'm really having a negative day today-so scared of the blood test results,my boobs dont look as veiny,think i'm scared as nearly everyone know s at work now with me being moved is a big give away plus people knew we were doing treatment.Plus when we went to Thomas's 6wk scan the other embryo had stopped growing at 5wks so so so scared this will happen again and we only had 1 blast put back but keep telling myself that cos it was a blasts its better quality!! Please make me think positive again!!!

Love Gemxxx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi 

Can I join you? I'm on my 2nd IVF cycle- 1st one was BFN in July. Due to start down regging on 22nd October. With EC booked in at the moment for 13th Nov

Kezzababes


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sammeee - it was a Clear Blue digital!  My OTD was 17 days after EC.  Day 16 - BFN.  But only faint lines after this as well and then the m/c.  I really hope that this turns out positive for you hon   

Welcome Nicky!  I will be starting a medicated FET cycle next month hopefully.  I only have 1 frostie also and praying she thaws ok ...    

Holly - hope your scan revealed some follies today  

Welcome Kezzababes ... we might start DR at the same time.  

Hope everyone else is ok.  

Lee xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send         to snorkmaiden, sammeee

Gemma love your ticker, hope you see a great rise tomorrow in those bloods

well as for me no change, still no follies and estrogen hasnt even move since starting tx
they are a bit stumped so another scan and review with cons on monday
ironically if it had gone like my last cycle i would have had embies on board by now and yet we are waiting for a follie to show

Hope everyone has a fab weekend

~E~


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hiya, just a quick one from me as I'm still feeling sore. 

We got 12 eggs today, so we're happy. Now the nail biting waiting for the fertilisation report...

Will update tomorrow.

Janine x


----------



## Sammeee

Holly ... ah chick, i really feel for ya, this must be absolutely awful!!... i thought my cycles were bad only getting a few follies!!... I think maybe a diffrent drug or protocol is needed eh??... says expert (SO NOT ) Sam,,, I really hope u get better news on monday!!...  

Janine... WowEEEEEE thats Fab..... golly if i ever get 12 eggs id feel like id won the lottery, 10x over.....   they now make friends nicely with hubbys tadpolees.... 

Leppy, mine was CB digi with date indicator, 5 days early, plus ive done 2 ebay FRER copies.... all bfn... well actually one frer copy had a faint line but hey ho.... now i have pre AF blood stained (TMI) stuff..... Im currently preparing for round 3.... Im telling ya come hell or high water il make my LO a big brother!!....

Kezza,Nicky... CJ RAH... Saphire,... Hello

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Sammee -                    

Janine - Great news on your eggs.  Lots of fertilisation vibes      

Holly - So sorry           Hope things change by Monday.        Hope DS is OK.

Lee - Hope you are OK.  Glad they are going to give you the drugs anyway.  How is school going?

Gemma -      

Welcome Kezzababes and Nicky - good luck      

Whippet - Good luck for scan.      

Hello to anyone else.

Don't think I am going to be able to start FET until next year now   - would really like to get on with it.

Sue x


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys just a quick post as its tookme about an hr to get on here must have been down!!!!!
got to go to jessops in morning between 8-9am then phone up at 1.30 for results, thomas will have tocome as dh is working and too early to drop him off at my parents-7.45am,plus thomas likes to come he loves to see me give blood and find his baby photo in the hosp photo album!!!
i just want some preg syptoms my boobs seembigger still and abit veiny,but didnt get any sickness with thomas so doubt i will this time!!. i'm just so scared that we wont get the result we are praying for.
will let you know tomorrow
have a good weekend everyone
gemxx

P.S Sorry holly to read your news,hope they can get them growing hun xxxxxxxxxxx
Janine brill news on 12 eggs hoping they have all made it tomorrow,how are you feeling-sore?
Hi to everyone else will do personals tomorrow xx


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys brill news our levels were 3864 so we are over the moon,scan bked for 6th oct at 4.45 now were on the 10day wait!!!!!!
hope everyones enjoyed the sunshine 
gemxx


----------



## whippet

Gem fantastic levels 10 days not long either, well done bet its reassuring  
Janine 12 eggs way to go you well done honey 
Holly god it must be so frustrating for you   they get the recipe right for you  
Sammee still hoping things change for you on monday  

As for me really tired with waves of nausea so hoping everything still ok by the time we get scan on wednesday we will be 7 weeks and 3 days its been a really long wait/worry.

whippet x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi all,

Just a short post again from me. I'm not too sore now, nor bleeding, but I have a stinking cold, so feel lousy!

Anyway, fert report - they injected 11 out of the 12 eggs and 10 fertilised. Our transfer is Monday at 10am )


----------



## Sammeee

Wow Janinie, thats fantastic......     
GL for ur Tranfer XX

Take it easy X


----------



## whippet

Janine fantastic fertilisation rate well done

Sammee how you doing honey?

whippet x


----------



## Rah

Snorkmaiden, good luck for your transfer today, try and keep sane on the deaded 2ww xxxxxx  

Sammeee, I've never tested early, only this time I did the day before OTD but never earlier, I prefer to have one disappointment with no room for doubt, but I totally understand where you're coming from. I've often fought the urge. Thinking of you today hun    

Whippet, the wait for scan is almost as bad as 2ww! I'm sure all is fine in there. Hope the weeks start to fly by soon. My time is starting to go quickly now which is a blessing x 

Gemma, congratulations. Hope the 6th comes round soon for you x

Sue, sorry it looks like you'll have to wait for FET. Next year is not so far off now......unless you're like me and want everything yesterday!!!! 

Holly, I never respond the same twice. Hope your cons appt is positive today x

Lee, hope things ok with you too x 

I've booked a private scan for Saturday as still so worried something will happen to the other baby. Had a bit of a meltdown on saturday. Never cried so much, nearly hyperventilated. Doctor has signed me off for 2 weeks which is a relief. Feeling much calmer today. Its pretty awful to find it hard to be happy when this is all I ever wanted. Hope you don't think I'm ungrateful, think the anxiety is because its all so precious. Hoping when I see baby at 16 weeks I will feel more confident. I might even go and buy something for baby to make it more real.

Hope to read some updates on here later xxxxxxxxxxx

Sarah


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I'm baaaaaack!!!

We went with two in the end. Not sure if it was the right decision but [shr] I'm not sure I'd have felt any differently if we'd transferred one.

Traffic was really busy so I had to leap out of hte car and leg it to the unit while Jonathon parked the car. Then the embryologist took us off and showed us pics of our embies. Like last time we had four nice-looking ones and the rest had fragmented to varying degrees. The two we transferred are top quality 8 cell embryos. We chose not to freeze any. It was a conscious decision because we've decided that this is our last treatment, whatever the outcome.

We went and got gowned up adn then sat and waited...and waited....and waited for the nurse to come and get us. I was starting to get more anxious with every passing minute, thinking that a catastrophe had occurred and they'd dropped or lost our embies!

Anyway that hadn't happened of course adn we went in for the transfer. Saw our tiny dots on the screen and then they were put into the catheter and inserted. One of the cheeky little things didn't come out of the catheter at first so had to be reinserted.

After a brief rest and some tea and biccies we were given our post ET advice sheet and a letter for our doctor. All the staff wished us good luck and we expressed our thanks and said good bye.

So that's it. Now we wait and let Mother Nature do her thing.

****

Sarah - I'm sorry that you're feeling on edge all the time with your pregnancy. I hope you can get some reassurance from your scan and start to relax and enjoy being pregnant. (((hugs)))

Whippet - The time to the first scan drags doesn't it? I wish I could speed time up for you!!

Holly - Oh no, I'm sorry it's not going well for you. I hope your body starts to respond adn you get some follies. Best of luck.

Gemma - That's brilliant news...high beta number! Congrats!


----------



## CJ

Hi all sorry got log out again and I can't remember my password  Any looked back over mths on emails and found it. Must change it to something I can remember.
Have been read through though (as Guest) .


Snorkmaiden great news of your EC and ET all sounds fab. Maybe another set of twins for you  Good luck with the 2ww , hope it doesn't drag too much. We did say that our last FET was our last go but it's not working out that way  

Sammeee, I'm so sorry Hun about your negs. Any more news on that? Have you tested since? Thinking of you xx

Sarah, hope you feel better after your scan. I know what it's like I worried all the way through both my pg's and no one could say anything that made me feel better. I think I worried with Ivoh up until 32 wks then I relaxed. No reason for it as I only had 1 bleed with him at the start then it was a perfect pg, plus I had my own doppler which I used daily until he start moving.  I think your right, this pg is so precious so you can't help but worry.
Can't believe you nearly 16wks already though, wow it seems to have flown by to me  

Whippet good luck for scan on Wednesday, not long left until you get to see whose in there  

Gemma those levels sounds great , how many wks pg are you? The 6 th will be here before you know it  

Holly sorry to read your news about no follies, hope todays scan has shown some development  

Lee How are you? Hope things are going ok, hows DS getting on ? x

Sue, Hi Hun. hows your DD getting on with school. My boys are loving it, although DS1 was a bit upset to hear yesterday (after wkend of fun) that he had to go to school again   He though it was school holidays, hope we don't get that after every wkend.

Right off to toddlers now, it's the boys first full day at school so I must remember to collect them at the end of the day  

CJ x


----------



## Sammeee

Ah Janine... im glad the transfer went well.... now its the blooming dreaded 2WW.... Good Luck, take it easy and im   for you and ur embies!!... Rest up now as much as ya can with LO's to look after!!

Personally i think resting up is a load of ****e, but i will cetainly be doing so next 2ww...XXX


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sorry Sammeee ...    ... glad you have the determination to carry on. 

Hiya CJ & Sue ... Sam has settled into school fine.  Few tears at the start but he is fine now.  The problem we have is that he is a bit of a monkey at the end of the day!  He is so wound up when we collect him!  The good news is that he has not had a single accident at school - dry pants every day!  Just need to work on the evenings and weekends now - his continence specialist said he is just relaxing at home ... i.e. being a lazy boy!  

Holly ... sorry your TX is not going to plan.  Hope things improve.   

Good luck Whippet, Gemma and Snork   

Sarah - sent you a PM.  Take it easy honey   

AF started yesterday - so I start Buserelin on 19th October.  Work is hell at the moment - so no doubt it will be here before I know what's happening.  My acupuncturist is not happy that I am starting again so soon - but I feel ready.  I think if I waited for a completely stress free time in my life ... I might never try again - I just seem to go from saga to saga!  

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Janine -         

Sammee -          

Lee - Glad Sam has settled in well at school. Well done to him for staying dry at school - hope you have luck with it at home too now.  Good luck for getting started again.      

CJ - Glad you LOs are doing OK in school.  Emily is loving it at the moment although she doesn't start full time until next week - don't know how she will be with that she is already so tired.  Although opposite to you she wanted to go to school at the weekend as well.  

Sarah - Many   . I don't think at all that you are ungrateful.  It is so hard not to worry and I can totally understand if you have mixed feelings after your loss.  Love to you.        

Gemma - Great news on your levels.

Whippet - Good luck for Wednesday.      

Holly - Hope you had good news today.

Hello to anyone else.

Sue x


----------



## whippet

Ladies phoned the clinic this morning cause couldnt wait till wednesday for scan as the morning, afternoon, evening and overnight nausea a bit overwhelming so they fitted me in tonight and we are delighted to announce 2 healthy heartbeats        twins OMG so so blessed.

whippet x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Sapphire how r u doing
CJ bless your DS how r u doing

Whippet posted to you elsewhere but wonderful news

Gemma how r u doing hun, counting down the days til your scan i think almost as bad as the 2ww!

Sammeee i admire your determination honey     

Janine lots of     for the 

lee and everyone i missed 

Well yesterday i went back for scan and bloods
they ended up taking blood from my hand ouch my veins are really bad 
and a scan revealed 2 follies both at 6mm, my E2 on friday was 77 and the cons said if it was 200+ we could continue but if less then abandon and let my normal cycle kick in and then go back to see them dec/jan and look at doing a sp (not sure i would want to tbh) but my E2 had doubled so i can carry on and back on friday to see how we are progressing at which time i will have been stimming for 3 wks    

got to run and get LO breakfast

~E~


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Holly - Good luck for Friday, I hope it's good news for you.

Whippet - Wowee!! Congrats!


----------



## leppyloo

Congrats Whippet!!    

Good luck Holly     

Hi everyone else ...  

Today I managed to get the GP to arrange a thrombophilia screen - so that saves me £442.  They also referred me to Liverpool Women's clinic via the NHS so that further tests can be done for the recurrent miscarriage.  So that is all very positive.  It won't stop me doing the FET - but at least further investigation can be done in the meantime.  I asked for Liverpool because they test for the immune issue ... my usual consultant doesn't.

Now all I need to do is sell my house and find a new job ....  

I'm off to Reiki to calm down ...   

Take care

Lee xx


----------



## Gemma B

brill news wippet wow 3 children!!! hope the sickness as dyed down prob see you over the oct bfp thread.
Snokmaiden how are you feeling?
holly hope your scan shows more or bigger follicles on fri hun
Lee glad they are doing more tests
were just on count down to tues sometimes i just dont feel pg! oobs still bigger and veiny but not feeling sick alot abit on mon but none since,but then wit thomas i didnt really suffer from sickness.got the cold and a sore throat are lockets/tunes ok when your pg?
hi to everyone else gemxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

Just a quickie to say hi and hope everyone is ok.

I have an appointment at the recurrent m/c clinic on 5th Nov!  Can't believe how soon they can see me - it might even coincide with FET - which will be a bit strange  .  I decided to go for FET anyway but run with the other investigations in the background - never thought they could cross over.  Oh well ... 

No other news ... 

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Lee - It would be great if they could get you some answers before your embryo transfer, so that if need be you get more meds to support the pregnancy. Best of luck, hon. I hope you get a lovely sticky one next time. Oh, and fab that you got the screening on the NHS without having to shell out.

Gemma - I'm not doing too bad ta. Getting a bit crazy already, prodding, poking, checking...you know the score, lol. I'm with you on the crappy old cold front though - I have been coughing and sneezing all week. Not good. Hope we both feel better soon 

***

All okay here with me. I'm lacking any symptoms at the moment - no cramping or twinging and only mildly sore boobs from the cyclogest - but I guess it's still early days. I'm going back to work on Monday to help me stay sane!!!

Hope everyone's happy and well. 

Janine xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Good news on your appointment.

Gemma - Good luck for Tues.     Hope you are feeling better - sorry don't know about lockets/tunes in pregnancy.

Holly - Hope things have gone well today.  

Whippet - Congrats.  Great news.

Janine - Hope you manage to stay sane on the wait - when is test day.      

Hello everyone else.

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today - have a rotten cold and haven't slept well all week.  Looks like I am not the only one though - love to everyone that feels poorly - hope we are all well soon  

Sue x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

have a fab weekend all
Gemma only a few days to go now hun 

Janine hope your not going too mad on the 

I have been at clinic today and now have 3 follies ranging between 7 and 10 back again on monday 

Love and luck to all

~E~


----------



## leppyloo

Good news Holly!  Come on follies!!   

Gem ... good luck for tomorrow!    

Hang on in there Janine    

To all those who have colds - hope you all feel better soon  

Love

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

Starting to get busy again on here.

Lee, can't believe you start really soon. Really hoping you won't need all those other tests after this cycle.

Holly, hope it's been good news for you today and that you're just a slow burner

Sue, sorry you're full of cold. Get it out the way now and maybe you'll have a healthy winter.

Janine, how was work today? I worked on 2ww. Think it's healthier for your mind. This cycle I was convinced AF on its way because of how I felt.....but clearly not! When do you test??

Gemma, thinking of you hun.....not been tempted to test?  

Whippet, been wanting to congratulate you on your twin news but still felt a little raw. Really pleased for you, and well done for ascerting yourself and getting appt brought forward. Take very good care of yourself x 

Well, we've finally booked a holiday and are taking Sam to Gran Canaria, on his first flight, on 17th October for a week. Can't wait to get away. Been quite a year.

We booked a private scan for Saturday because I've been so anxious.........but SHE is doing really well! We didn't find out sex with first baby but I felt it might help me through this depression if I could feel like I was bonding. Really think it has helped. Me and DH have told all friends and family we are not finding out...and we won't let it slip (apart to FF's because you are very discreet lol!) I'm so happy.

Got to go pick DS up from nursery now.....day 5 without the dummy!!!!!!!!! hope he's been good.

Lots of love


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Sarah - Good luck for you scan.  Glad finding out the sex has helped you.    Well done to DS going without his dummy.

Holly - Hope those follies had grown nicely for today's scan.      

Janine -         

Gemma - Good luck for tomorrow.

Hi Lee, Whippet, CJ, Sammee and anyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sarah - Oh hon, congrats on your pink bump! I'm so pleased that your scan went well and you found some reassurance. 
Work was good today ta. Bit of baptism of fire after being away for a while. It was really busy and I didn't have a moment to worry about how I was feeling - which was a good thing!

Gemma - All the best for tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing your good news 

Holly - I hope it's good news for you hon. Come on follies!!!

I am 8dpt today and over the weekend I've felt spaced out/dizzy and had very tingly, achey legs and tingly feeling in groin area. Trying not to get hopes up. In fact I'm swinging from feeling optimistic one minute and really pessimistic the next. Just want this 2ww over now, but at the same time dreading testing.


Hi Sammeee, Whippet, Lee and CJ.

Janinexxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just wanted to pop in to send  wishes to Gemma for her scan today
Janine lots of  for the last leg of the 


Hope everyone is ok whatever stage your at, need to organise some breakfast for me and DS 

Yesterday they couldnt get any blood   but the scan showed some improvement, they are slow growers     mind that said so was DS  i have 3 follies still 1 at 13 and 2 at 14 was expecting to be back friday but its thursday looking likely that EC will be either sat or mon

Love to all

~E~


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya

Just a quickie.  Fab news on EC date Holly!   

Good luck Gem    

Janine - when's your OTD?  Soz if you've told us a million times!    

Sarah -   !!!     Hope you are feeling much better about things now.

Hi everyone else .. hope you are getting over your cold Sue

I'm off to the clinic tomorrow to plan the medicated FET cycle.  Think I am ovulating at the moment.  Do you think I should give it one more go before we start?  Or use protection?  Sorry if TMI.  They say that Buserelin does not cause probs if you are PG - but I do worry about that.  Did not detect PG at 23 days in March - started DR and then had m/c.    Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Lee xxx


----------



## Rah

Tricky one Lee, you've had nat pg in past but maybe I think you've answered your own question. I would follow the FET, you could always try nat between FET and having further tests if it doesn't work. If you did get pg and were on Buserelin I think you would really worry about the same thing happening (not that you won't anyway).

How's everyone else?

After relief of scan on sat DH and I were..............intimate, when he returned from the loo after he informed me I was bleeding! This happened with Sam at about 23wks so I didn't panic too much. Thankfully it didn't last long so I didn't bother mw. Prob just a cervical bleed. Definately off games for now.

Hope all ok
xxxx


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys well we saw a lovely heartbeat today!!!!!!!! we are so happy, go back in 2wks for 8wk scan, meanwhile been told to book in with my gp and midwife. we told thomas when we got back as he knows that weve been going to hosp to try and help mummy and dady have a baby as he's had to come with me for some bloods and scans during the cycle and the other night he put his arm on my belly and said i'm keeping the baby warm mummy!!!! seeing his face when we told him will stay with me forever he kept looking at the pic and saying when it comes i'm going to stroke it and share my toys-bless him.he said he wants to come to hosp nxt time.
holly good news on ec
lee hope it goes well at clinic tomorrow
Rah glad the bleedings stopped,i know with thomas we didnt have sex til pass 12wks, its been so long now havent had it since 3days before ec!! poor dh,but its worth it in the end!
Snorkmaiden when do you test?
well i'm off to put thomas to bed gemxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I've caved in.

I tested an hour ago. I'm 9dpt today. Trigger was two weeks ago today.

*I got a blaring BFP!!!!!*  Came up in seconds before the wee even finished moving over the window!!! The test line is far too strong to be the residue of the trigger, so I'm gonna trust it.

Arggghhh!!!!! Woo-hoooo!!!!! I'm pg!!!

....and breathe.

Right. I'm gonna calm myself down and read back through the posts now to do personals.


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Gemma - Awww, wonderful news! It's so fab to see a heartbeat, such a massive relief. Awww, bless Thomas for being so damn cute!

Sarah - You're a braver woman and I. I was too scared for nooky at all last time I was pg! Probably be the same again. At least DH got a bit of leg over, eh? Just restrict it to Xmas and birthdays now, love!

Lee - Oooh, I don't know what to suggest for the best. I'd be tempted to TTC if ovulation was imminent,but as you say, if you had a m/c shortly after starting buserelin then that would frighten me. I honestly don't have any advice, but good luck whatever you decide, hon. 

Holly - I'm so pleased your follies are getting there! It may have taken a while, but slow and steady does it. I'm sure they'll be super quality eggies! Best of luck for the e/c on Saturday!


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

   Fab news Janine!  Maybe you're having twins again - hence the high hormone levels? 

Gem - excellent news re the scan   - how cute of Thomas to say that!    

Sarah - you scared me to death then honey!  But as I read on - could tell you were not concerned.  Stay away from DH   !!!     

Hi everyone else - hope you are ok.

My clinic cancelled my appointment today - so not going until next Monday now.  Thanks for your comments about whether we should TTC this month.  Still undecided ...   ... the clinic were adamant that Buserelin would not cause a m/c ... and it probably didn't - as I think it's something to do with me.  Hmm ... just want to optimise my chances every month ... just in case the embie doesn't thaw properly or something ...  

I'm so knackered most evenings that BMS probably won't happen anyway  

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## Sammeee

Janine,.... Wooo  Hooooo Congratulations on ur Blazing     ...

Holly ... GL for EC... X

Rah... yeh im ttc ua naturel at the mo, but im always too tired for  ... in fact the good thing about ivf is the fact it doesnt ilnterupt ur sleep.. 

CJ... How u doin hunny??..

Gemma and Whippet... ....

Well ive had my reveiw today, asked about testing for immune iss but doc doesnt seem to think that will be a problem for me, but has given me a list of blood tests to have, but will give me clexane next go wether or not i have the tests??

He recomends short flare PX.... Means i inject burselerin along with  menopur and cetrocide and pray it jump starts my poor responding follies.... !

Thants if we decide to try again, TBH i said to my hubby this morning that i dont think i can face another wasted cycle (and funds) and should i not just accept our gorgeous LO and spoil him rotten instead, he didnt answer me so i guess we will be having  along talk about it tonight, and i f i do try again, it will deffo be my last go!
Oh Dr also mentioned DE, but thats not for me, if i didnt have any bio kids then i would probably feel differently, but it doesnt feel right for me, if ya know what i mean!!..

Anyway, in middle of cooking tea so ciao for now XX


----------



## Rah

Wow busy 24hrs!

Gemma, awesome news on scan. Thomas such a sweetie.

Janine, you've not tested hugely early so definately a real result, huge congrats to you. Have you told clinic yet? scan date??

Lee, now I want to say go and have tons of sex after reading your last post......clinic wouldn't have reassured you if they didn't think it may be worth a shot. When I was pg with Sam I was the most horny I've ever been in my life. Will tell midwife what happened when  I see her on Friday, but it won't put me off.....I can't go til March without  

Sammeee, I really empathise with your last post. It's totally where I was this last cycle. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable using donor eggs, although many of my friends have. Maybe when you have a biological child it makes you feel different. Oddly I would have considered adoption as I have 2 members of my family who are adopted. The red tape for that is almost, or more stressful than tx though. Maybe you could accept that for the time being your views will fluctuate. At some point you will want to get on with living life and enjoying what you have, whether thats one or two children, that's no bad place to be. Just make sure you protect your relationship through all the stress  

Holly, Whippet....hows things??


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya everyone.... another selfish me post im afraid ...

Had a long natter with my hubby last night... im still feeling pretty eflated with all the tx and everything, but we have decided to give it one last go... hoping its 3rd time lucky, so we start stimming roughly 25th November.... could mean a xmas BFP...Wa Hooo ... or a new year new start, ...  ...  to be honest, even though i really want another go, if it fails, im so rerady to turn my back on it all...!!.. whoever alikened ivf to a rollercoaster ride was certainly correct but add some!!.. 

So looks like round 3 for us!!...

Rah.. in not against DE, just really isnt for me at the mo, nor is adoption, and that is worse than ivf, my very good friend is adopting, and what a treadmill that is, but said that, my mind could change... but for mow im holding onto hope of the bio sort!!... Hope ur doing well, relax aswell please, u have the most precious cargo on board!!..XX 

Hope everyone else is doing well.... 

Sorry Holly.... how are u doing??...  im hoping u get a decent set off eggies chick XX

Rightyo im offski  X


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Janine congrats on the bfp thats fab news. Wonder if theres two in there. How exciting hope you have a happy and heathly 9mths  

Sammeee I'm ok thanks Hun, sorry not been much support to you lately. I'm really glad your having one more go , I know you were unsure and I really feel for you it must be hard to decide what to do when you have the egg issues to think about and the cost. I will be 100% hoping your 3rd time lucky Hun x

Sarah wow a girl, I'm so happy for you, such lovely news. I know you wouldn't have cared either way but lovely to expereince both flavour   Hows bump? Are you feel more relaxed now after scan?

Lee I'm pleased your getting some action now, hope the apt goes well  and they give you the very best tx. I'm would say carry on ttc, I think any chance you get it's worth having a try. Also with FET lined up it may take some pressure of the whole ttc thing which you never know may help. I really hope FET works for you this time I'd love it if all the girls on this thread got there dream (and everyone else of course) but we have all been on here for a while now and it would be great to start up a bumps thread togther...  positive thinking  

Wippet and Gemma hope your pg's are going well, great news on your scan and h/b Gemma
holly17  good luck with EC, you have been through so much to get to that point so I really hope they get some good eggies and maybe find a few hading ones   

Well off to get my Nan , she's staying for the weekend which is lovely. Off for afternoon tea tomorrow and a look around the Roman Bath.
DH have decided we are going to try again. Can't get it out of my head and DH is now asking if we can the end of the yr. Not sure about that because of money but wonderful to know he's  really up for having this go esp when we had decided our FET was our last go. 

CJ xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya CJ.. 
Dont be silly, I coulds always PM u if i felt in need of a supportive FF... i knew u would be there should i need it!!.. TBH ive been so up and down, this tx really takes over your life so unbelievably much. I myself try also to stay away from the boards as u can end up getting so bogged down with it all (SORRY EVERYONE  ) i still read just try not to post so much. Ive been feeling terrible after my last tx, fewer follies than b4 only 2 eggs then only 1 emby, felt doomed really so the bfn wasnt a shock, but the following week it really started to hit me, was depressed and very miserable, and if my hubby had agreed with me i would have turned my back on it there and then. I am pleased we are now having a third go, and hope the buserin with my menopur stimms will kick   with my ovaries..lol, and the clexane, well if i do have any implantation issues, hope it sorts it. It will be my last go then back to  . 
But i can never say never, because we are desperate and after a few months completely away from it all, who knows??..

I kinda suspected u may have another go... im glad, we may even be cycling buds if ur going b4 the years through!!..Xx

Hello to everyone else and  ... Hope everyone has a lovely weekend Xx

Luv Sammeee Xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Sammeee , it would be great if we cycle together again. I'm not sure if it would be this yr for us though as were in Oct already. When are you starting? 
Can understand your wanting time out since neg cycle, think we all need that sometimes. When your at that in between stage and your not sure if you cycling again it's sometimes best to have a break and get your head sorted,
Were still ttc, nothing happening there which is not shock but it has made me realise that we are not ready to call it a day. 
I'm glad they have a plan of action for you this time and fingerscrossed it does the trick and helps thoses eggies grow. At least with the changes to your tx cycle it offers so extra hope that it will be much different this time  

Right better get those boys to school, been late once since they start   Sue hope your DD is getting on ok at school? x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.  Good luck Sammee and CJ when you start your next TX.

I start DR on 19/10.  Asked the clinic again today about the effects on Buserelin on a PG and they said it would not cause any problems.  However as it turns out DH and I have only   twice - and I think my ovulation has finished now.  We are just too tired!!     My tummy / ovaries always feels quite sore around ovulation time - feel like my body is fighting against me!!   

After going to clinic today - I suddenly felt a bit panicky about it!  I only have one frostie ... so if that doesn't thaw properly ... then game over!  All those drugs and more cost ... for nothing!  I really must stop being negative I know - but it just suddenly hit me today!    I didn't want to do another TX and build up my frostie numbers because we are planning to move out of the area.  So it made sense to use the frostie up here first.  Also due to the cost of course ... 

Anyway sorry for the 'me' post

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Just a quickie because I am finding things a bit difficult at the moment.

Janine - Many congrats. Great news.

Lee -                 Everything crossed for you   for your little frostie.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Sue ... hope you are ok?   

xx


----------



## Rah

Lee, i understand your anxiety. My friend recently had one thawed and all was fine though. You are due a break  

Sue, sensing things are pretty tough right now. Thanks for still checking in on us    be good to yourself xxxxxx thinkin of you

Hi everyone else....sam coughing lots so have to go...see you later x


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Sarah - good to hear that someone else thawed just 1 and was AOK.  Think I have convinced myself that everyone else has loads to thaw and more options  

Lee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Just a flyby post to say my early viability scan is Thursday 5th November! 

Best wishes to all. Will try my best to catch up properly asap...


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Ladies

Can I join you (again)? I posted here a little while ago when we were ttc au natural but now down regged and ready for first injection of stimms tonight!

Feeling pretty relaxed at the mo and obviously have LO to keep my mind occupied.  Have those of you with LO's found TX easier to cope with emotionally this time?

Good luck and babydust to all...

Moshy x x x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Moshy - Welcome again - I have to be honest and say I have definitely not found tx easier emotionally ttc no. 2.  I was very surprised by this because I had expected it to be easier this time.  Good luck with your tx especially first stimms injection.  

Janine - Good luck with your scan.

Sarah -   thanks. Hope everything is OK with you.

Lee -   thanks.  Just finding things a bit tough with not knowing when doing tx again and having empty nest with LO at school all day.  I also know someone who had one frostie which defrosted fine.  

Hello everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

This is a me moan post sorry ...

We were planning to move back to Swansea - alll family there.  But DH has just found out he is being made redundant - so we can't move unless he gets another job.    My role is being off shored and I am under pressure to find another one in my company which is hard when you don't know where you are going to live!  And I am starting DR today - great timing!    

Trying very hard not to be stressed - calling on all my Reiki and counselling training but am very much feeling that the world is against me right now! 

Hope everyone else ok.

Soz for the moan xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Lee - what awful news anytime but particularly bad timing.  So hope things sort themselves out.  Lots of   and good luck for DR.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Oh Lee what bad timing, well it's never good timing to lose a Job but you know what I mean with tx etc. Wishing you loads of luck with this cycle, and hope your DH gets another job very soon.   xx


----------



## daisy-may

can i join you girlies 

Took the first pill today to try for a sibling for dexter who is 5 1/2 months old. He was 3rd time lucky for us so figured we would make a start now as i dont want them to be too far apart ...

daisy xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi all,

Well I am 13 days in DR and have started Oestrogen and Steroids.  Got a scan next Friday I think ... and FET due w/c 16/11.   

Loads has happened over the last week.  DH has still not had definite info re redundancy ... but in the meantime we have sold our house and found another one ... and started the ball rolling.  I suppose it is a bit of a risk ... but we felt we needed to just go for it and hope for the best.  Been feeling so so stressed over the last week   ... and hoping that things will calm down a bit next week so I can prepare for FET.

Welcome Daisy-May and good luck!  Hi every one else - hope you are all well

Lee xx


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Ladies

We had a 3 day tfr yesterday and now have 2 8 cell embies on board.  Despite being lucky once before, I find myself in an incredibly vulnerable situation with absolutely no idea what way it is going to go.

Hoping for a quick 2ww!

Moshy x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Moshy -         

Lee -             for tx and everything else.

Welcome Daisy-May - good luck  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Good luck Moshy!     

Thanks for your message Sue.   

Life is pretty stressful at the moment - probably not a good time to be doing FET but it's all in progress now so too late.  The drugs are making me feel quite ill and stressed.  The clinic said it will be a combination of the HRT and steroids on top of a highly stressful situation at home and work!    Joy!  I have a scan on Friday - not sure what they are looking for ... as there will no stimms this time.  Then FET should be on 17th Nov ... assuming I haven't had a break down by then!!  

Hope everyone ok.

Take Care

Lee xx


----------



## daisy-may

Glad im not the only one Lee .... stressful here too ..... just sold our house, in process of selling another, dexter is only 6 months old and today i start downregging !!!!!!!!!!

We just dont do things by halves do we girls 

daisy xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi ladies,

Lee - Oh honey, it sounds like you've got a lot on your plate.  If you're having a natural FET then they'll be looking out for your dominant follicle on your ovary/ies. They will time your transfer for just after you ovulate naturally. Fingers crossed for you.

Daisy - Gosh it sounds like you're a busy girl too! Best of luck!

***

I know I haven't posted in a while, but thought I should update now I've had my early viability scan. Found out this morning it's twins again. I'm a bit in shock, but also over the moon, as is DH.


----------



## Rah

Hi all, 

Snorkmaiden, wow twins again.....guessing you're ok with that otherwise you wouldn't have had 2 put back. It made me feel a little sad as that's what we started off with. Really made up for you though. Yours will be a busy, lively house. It's amazing when you think we were all in line to have no babies to start with.

Lee, you've had the year from hell, I sense things are finally catching up with you. I hope you have good friends to lean on right now. I'm sure tomorrow will bring some good news, another hurdle done and onto the next. Try and take it in bite size chunks and remember the end goal.

Daisy May, good luck with this cycle, b ut don't forget to enjoy Dexter with all you have going on. Somehow it's a little harder when you already have one. 

Moshy, thinking of you on 2ww. Sound like good embies but you're right, at this stage its as much about luck.

Hi CJ, Sue and Whippet.

My 20wk scan went well on Monday, although docs rang today to confirm I've had swine flu. It wasn't as awful as it could have been. By the time it was diagnosed I was over the worst. Guess I don't have to decide to have the jab now. Baby moving lots which is reassuring and docs say there shouldn't be any lasting effects.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

quickie from me to say 1 twin has not made it at 12 week scan yesterday obviously pleased we have 1 but very upset and raw at moment, back in few days

whippet x


----------



## Rah

oh bless you hun, it's such a numbing situation......to be happy and sad at same time. It will take time so give yourself space. Most people won't understand that you still feel the loss hugely, despite still being pg. You may also worry more for your healthy baby.

Someone told me my remaining twin now has a guardian angel.....i found that really helped. I'm now 20wks and i'm confident all will be well now.

PM me if you need to talk to someone who's been through it     thinking of you both xxxxx

Sarah


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Wippet I'm so sorry to hear about your little twin not making it   Look after your self x

Sarah glad all is well with your bump, did you find out the sex? Half way through, wow time is flying by x

Lee hope your scan goes ok, sorry your having a rough time, your seem to have lots going on so hope it all goes well x

Snorkmaiden, wow twins again how lovely, glad scan went well. x

Hi Sue hope dd is getting on well at school.x

Hi Moshy, well done on et, they sound fab embies, good luck with your 2ww x

Hi Daisy, good luck with tcc number 2 x

HI Sammeee hows things with your? Wehre are you at with tx? x

Not much happening here, just getting ready for xmas (it will be here before we know it) It's Ivoh's 2nd birthday tomorrow so looking forward to that. He's going to love opening all his pressies (If he gets a look in with two older brothers )

CJ x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Whippet ... really sorry to hear your sad news   

Snork ... congrats!  

CJ ... hope Ivoh's birthday has gone well today!  

Thanks for all your kind messages.  Still busy but feeling a bit calmer inside.  Scan revealed endometrium of 10mm which apparently is exactly what they wanted and they don't need to scan me again now.  So it's just a waiting game now until 16th .. when they will ring to confirm if the frostie is ok.   

Sam is going under general anaesthetic on Monday - just so they can check him out ... he has had a pile since he was a baby!  Most of the docs don't believe us - saying that children don't have piles!  But finally someone is going to have a proper look.  My poor little Sam ...  

Catch up with you all next week.

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Whippet - So sorry for your loss.      

Lee - Good luck for Sam for tomorrow.  Everything crossed for you for the 16th.

Janine - Congrats. 

CJ - Hope Ivoh had a lovely birthday.  School is OK thanks - seems to miss it at the weekends and holiday.  Hope your LOs are doing OK too.

Sarah - Good news on your scan.  Sorry you have been poorly.

Daisy - Wow you sound busy.  Good luck with downreg.

Hello to everyone. 

Sue x


----------



## Golden Syrup

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?  I had my DD in May.  It was strange because I BF her for 4 months and really wanted to continue for as long as possible but we are desperate to start ttc no 2 so I gave up.  I've just started 2nd AF exactly 28 days after the last (regular as clockwork as ever!) so will be calling the clinic in 28 days time and down-regging 21 days after that - yippeee!!!! 

I'm so excited about trying for another and hope our little frosties survive the thaw so we can have our FET.  I know deep down I'm probably setting myself up for the most horrendous fall but I can't help it as I want another baby soooooo badly.

Whippet - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss     

Snorkmaiden - twins again!  Wow, you must be thrilled.

GS xx


----------



## daisy-may

sorry ive been so slack recently ...      

just a quick one from me ... the house sales are going through, well kind of ..... the drugs are making me v tired again and all i wan to do is curl up on the sofa with a cuppa .... however dex is having none of it and just wants to screech today and be bounced ...

Im tired !!!!!! Want to play withe the little man but too tired to do so !!!!!!!!!!

love to you all  daisy xxxx

Oh and have baseline scan on thursday xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Daisy-May - Good luck for Thurs      

Welcome Golden Syrup. Good luck  

Lee - Hope Sam got on OK yesterday.  

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Sam's hospital visit went fine.  It is a pile - they are not worried about it ... it will go away ... that's that.  The general anaesthetic didn't bother him either ... all the other children were subdued in recovery and he was demanding food and drink within 5 minutes of waking up!   

These drugs are horrible.  I know my life is fairly stressful right now - but they are really affecting me.  Some days better than others.  Today not so bad ... just hope embie is ok and this is all worth it.  

Welcome Golden Syrup!  You are very brave trying again so soon!  

Daisy ... glad your house move is going through.  Our mortgage company have already delayed things - bit of a hiccup with figures and they sat on it for a week instead of ringing us!  .  I'm also tired ... went to bed at 20:30 last night.  I'm really not sure I want to do all this again because I have been so moody this time ... and I don't want to take it out on Sam.  All this time and energy to have another child ... and it spoils my time with my precious first!  

Sue - thanks for sticking around and giving messages of support.  What's happening with you now?

Hi everyone else

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee - Glad Sam got on OK and that it was nothing to worry about.  Not much going on with me at the moment unfortunately.  Hope to start FET with my 12 frosties some time not too long after new year.  Hope you feel better. More   for you little embie.  When is defrost?

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks for your message Sue.  Defrost is on Monday.  I am feeling quite positive about this - even though I only have 1.  So please can you all keep everything crossed for me on Monday.  I'll log on and let you know if all gone ok.       

Take Care everyone and hope you all have a good weekend (despite the crap weather!)

Lee xx


----------



## CJ

Good luck for monday Lee, fingerscrossed for your frostie  

Sue the boys are doing really well thanks, really looking forward to xmas.
Ivoh had a fab birthday thanks girls, he'll be a pro present opener on xmas day now  

Sorry pants at being here at the mo, been trying to step back from tx. Not sure if were going to be doing tx next yr if at all. It's all a bit up in the air. Money is the main prob as we really need to clear our loan first. Will try to pop on here more   xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee - Good luck for tomorrow.  Many safe defrost vibes.                    

CJ - Sorry you are not sure about tx now.  So awful when money is the main factor in the decision (know how that feels) - such a pain that it is so expensive.

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the messages.  I was expecting a call today - but when they hadn't called by 15:00 - I contacted them and once again I have been given incorrect info!  Because the embie was 3 days old - they don't thaw until the morning of the FET - so we have to wait until tomorrow now.  

Our weekend was terrible ... Sam was really ill and we ended up in A&E on Saturday night.  He had a fever and we just couldn't get his temperature down.  They said it is a bug (not swine flu - although they didn't actually test for it) .. and gave him antibiotics.  I've never seen him so ill.    Thankfully today - he is on the mend.  

Sorry for the stress email - but at the moment - I feel lilke someone has really got it in for me!!!!!  

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee -     Sorry you had such a scare with Sam.  Hope he is much better now. Also sorry that you were given the wrong info again and have another day to wait.  Anyway, same wishes to you again for tomorrow.  Lots of luck.                    

Sue x


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

My little embie thawed ok and is back where she should be.  So I am now officially PUPO (again)! 

We are so busy with the move etc ... hoping the 2 WW will go quickly this time.   

Will keep you informed

Hope you are all well

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Great news Lee - sticky vibes


----------



## Rah

Lee that's fab news. I also think it's good to be busy on 2ww. Sorry Sam was so poorly. Really scary when you can't get temp down. There are so many symptoms to swine flu. I wouldn't have thought thats what I had if they hadn't tested me. The important thing is whatever it was he is getting over it. Don't put yourself at risk while youre PUPO. Are you working?


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Lee - I'm so pleased your FET went ahead smoothly!!! All the very best for the 2ww and beyond ) ♥


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Sorry - I don't know why the googly-eye smiley is there. I just meant to do a normal smiley!!


----------



## leppyloo

... I like the googly eye smilie anyway.  

Thanks for all your messages.  Dunno if it is psychosomatic but already feel different.  Back aching a bit - and have had nauseous moments today.    Probably all the drugs!  Had to start Clexane tonight - and that hurt!    I feel so positive about this - I just hope I am not setting myself up for a fall.

Sam is still off school as he is still really lethargic and has a nasty cough.  He hasn't finished his anti-biotics yet though - so hopefully he will be fully recovered by the weekend.  I have tried to avoid kissing him - know that sounds horrible ... but I am on steroids to switch my immune system off so I really am at risk ... but I guess the germs are in the air.  I feel tired today ... but no sign of fever or aches and pains etc  

Hope everyone else is ok?

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hope Sam is better soon and that you stay well.


----------



## CJ

Hi all this the 3rd time posting, my keyboard his playing me up (as are the 3 kiddies  have at home sick today monkeys)
Anyway just wanted to say Lee fab news on your little embie, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. Hope your move goes well too ( I know how stressful that can be) Your poor DS I really hope he feels better soon, so much going on for you right now sending you lots of positive vibes 

Sarah hows the pg going? Are you buying things? How exciting over half way there.

Hope everyone else is well, sorry this is short.

CJ xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Well I'm almost half way through.  OTD is a week tomorrow - assuming AF hasn't arrived by then.    

I did Reiki I today ... and that was lovely!  Tired now as we had to practice on each other after the atunement but really enjoyed and hope it will help me to stay calm and focussed this week.   

Sam still has a bit of a cold and chesty cough but he is well enough to go to school tomorrow.  

I keep getting backache - not lower back - closer to where my bra strap is.  No sore boobs though.  Have given up trying to identify possible signs - it could be side effects from drugs, a PG or AF .. who knows!  

Hope everyone is ok and has a good week

Lee xx


----------



## Rah

wow Lee, halfway there already. It's hard not to analyse every ache and pain. Glad Sam feeling better. My Sam is coughing away on the baby monitor as I type. We are all still a little rough but it's that time of year I guess. Glad you've managed to avoid germs thus far, especially as your immune system isn't quite right.   so hard this is the one for you.

CJ, I bought one pink baby grow when I was feeling low to make it more real but other than that, nothing. We kind of have everything. The only thing we have been doing is trying to plan for Sams move into spare room to keep nursery for this one. Wondering when is good to move him into a proper bed? Any suggestions.

We are also planning on the dummy going at 2 years....thats the 10th December. Anyone else had to do this?

Hi everyone else, I'm just off to tackle a mountain of ironing otherwise my entire family will be walking round naked tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## leppyloo

Gosh - do you know I can't remember when I put Sam into a bed.  I think he was more than 2.  He was later than his friends because he had shown no signs of trying to climb out of his cot - so we decided to leave him there.  When we eventually did it - it all went very well.  We put a barrier thing at the side of his bed ... so he couldn't fall out.  Unfortunately his sleep problems started about a year ago and we have tried everything to resolve them.  Last night we went back to the old method of taking him back to bed without saying anything.  He must have got up about 20 times!    So we are all tired again today. 

Sam didn't have a dummy - so can't help with that one sorry. 

This morning was the first time that I was worried about going to the toilet.  All my m/cs have happened first thing in the morning.    Thankfully no sign of AF.  However I have lower back pain today ... and still no sore boobs.  Funny thing is I was just reading some posts from other ladies on 2WW and they were worried about sore boobs because that usually means AF for them!  Just goes to show how symptom spotting can drive you crazy!  

How's it going Daisy-May? Any news?

Take Care all

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee - Hope the 2WW is not driving you too mad.  I know as much as you tell yourself none of things mean anything doesn't stop you worrying about them.         

Sarah - Hope you managed to get that ironing done    We didn't put Emily in a bed until she was nearly 3 because she wasn't interested in climbing out.  We never had a problem with moving to a bed but that may have been because we left it so late.  Sorry no experience of dummies.  Hope you are OK.  

CJ - Hope you are OK and the LOs are better.

Hello everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## CJ

Hi all

Sarah I think we waited until about 32 wks with the twins but got some stuff for Ivoh at 20 ish wks, you often have most of the stuff with number 2 don't you.
r.e dummies, well twins had theirs until they were 3 yrs old. They only had them for bed but to be honest I was pg with Ivoh so I didn't want to rock the boat I needed the sleep. At 3yrs though their understand was very good so we just said they were going in the bin and that was that no probs.
Ivoh's went at 15mth I think,  only because he was biting the dummy bit. 3 Mornings in a row he had chew the teat bit nearly off and it worried me because of choking. So he went cold turkey and we had 2 nights where he was a bit lost at bed time , he wasn't screaming just crying on and off for maybe an hr and then that was it for his night time sleep. Afternoon naps were more tricky but he's fine at naps now and has been for a good few mths.

I think twins went into a bed when they were 3 possiblely, they had cot beds so just took one side off so they could get in and out and they had bed guards. Ivoh has a cot so will need a proper bed but he still fits in his cot fine and doesn't escape so I'm not moving him until he tries to  I wouldn't rush anything just do it when your both ready.

Hi lee looking for signs is hard isn't it. I get really bad backache when Im due af but with Ivoh I got really bad backache as normal which made me feel really down. Then I got a bfp so I guess theres really no way of telling until D-day...fingerscrossed for a bfp   

Hi Sue everyone is a lot better thanks, Ivoh still has a very bad cough (was in our bed again less night) but the twins are back at school which is good as they reallly enjoy it. Hope you and yours are all well?

CJ x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi guys,

I'm hanging on in there.  Still got sore lower back and dodgy bowels (sorry TMI!) but expect that is all the drugs!  Still no sore boobs ...  .  The Clexane injections have been really horrible - my tummy is covered in bruises!  But we have found if we numb the area with ice first it helps ... and the bruising has also decreased.  

CJ - glad your LOs are feeling better.    Sam has been left with a chesty cough too after his nasty bug ... I still think it might have been Swine Flu. 

Thanks for your support Sue ...  

Everyone else has gone quiet on here ... hope everyone is ok?

Take Care 

Lee xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya ... me again ... hanging on in there  

Still got sore back ... but tummy feels ok.  Obsessed with pressing my (.)(.)s and sometimes they feel tender  .  Almost there ... just hoping and praying that I have a good result on Monday.

Will let you know ... 

Hope everyone else ok  

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Everything crossed for you Lee.  Will be thinking of you on Monday and hoping.

Sue x


----------



## Rah

Lee,            for monday. Desperate for the best news for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Lee - Just want to wish you best of luck for testing tomorrow. Really hope it's a BFP for you.


----------



## whippet

Lee good luck for tomorrow   

whippet x


----------



## CJ

Good luck Lee for tomorrow, well done for not having a sneaky peak. Were all hoping it's fab news, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your messages.

I've been a total numpty and got my OTD wrong again!    I tested this morning and got a BFN - lots of tears and disappointment ...     and then I looked at my dates.  On the official print out timetable - my ET was supposed to be on 15/11 and then the OTD was today.  However as the 15/11 was a Sunday - they couldn't do it then ... and it was actually done on 17/11 ... so I'm guessing I should have moved my OTD to 02/12 to correspond with the delay.  Hope I'm not just clutching at straws ...   ... maybe I should have seen a faint line today ... ??

Anyway - I have decided to carry on with my drugs and to test on Wednesday.  And then if a BFN again - I will definitely believe it.  My back is still sore ... and there is tenderness in my (.)(.)s now.  No spotting at all.    

Until Wednesday ... 

Lee xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hi girls..... 

Sorry not been around for a while ... Been trying to forget about all this tx stuff and just get on with my life, if u no what i mean!!...
Not got time for a proper read back here but CONGRATS to those preggo's, and Leppy, i'm   u just tested way too early, so dont gibe up yet eh!!

CJ... hows things with you??... have u decided to "go Again" ??

Well, im on for "3rd Time Lucky".. I hope, starting stimms about 10th January..... EEk, lots of changes this time with Protocol, so fingers crossed!!.. its gonna be my last go, if it fails I feel its taken up so much of my life already, and I need to spend my life on me and my LO... its such a drain is tx, but, hopefully it will be my last go for the right reasons!!

Im injecting suprecor from Cycle day1 then stimming with Gonal-F from Cycle day 2...  then im on Clexane after ET (    We get this far).... then hoping a yummy BFP at the end of it!!..


Hi to everyone else, hope life is treating everyone good!!..


Will catch up soon XX


----------



## Rah

Lee, can't believe you got dates wrong. Did you realise before or after test? I only tested one day early so don't know if it would have shown up much earlier. Depends on test too. This is the worst time. I'm sure all FF's would like to take away the pressure as we all feel it for each other when we've been there.

Sammeee, good to have you back. Not long til you go again. Sounds positive they've changed protocol. Lets hope it makes the difference.

CJ and Lee, thanks for bed/dummy advice. Sams new room starts being decorated tomorrow, the school are doing it because there is damp in there so they will sort that and we will use opportunity to change the colour. Glad I won't be up a ladder, it's a big room too. Then we can take our time on choosing when to move him. Can't believe he's 2 a week Thursday.

I'm still rough post swine flu, no energy or appetite. Feeling like this poor baby is getting no goodness from me and it's getting me down. Just want a little energy. Been to docs and they said paracetamol and rest......no probs with the first bit but work is awful right now. Although only 10 days left they will be super pressured.

Hope everyone else doing ok, would be great to have some more lovely news on here soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

WARNING - this is going to be a self indulgent whingy post!  

I realised after the test.    It was negative and I had my cry ... and then something made me think about the date.  I checked my schedule and realised the OTD of 30/11 was for an ET on 15/11 ... but my ET was 17/11.  I used a cheap Tesco test but that was the only test to pick up my low HCG levels last time.    But we have bought the First Response test for tomorrow.  To be honest, I am really down about it today.  I have been so positive up to now but I am convinced today that it is all over.    I feel PMT has kicked in.  It's probably just the Cyclogest that is stopping AF.    

Sarah - Sorry to hear you are still feeling unwell.  They never confirmed that Sam had it ... but he is also still under the weather.  Hope you manage to get some rest   .  Sorry for being nosy - but what do you do again?  How come you live in a school? 

Sammeee - Hiya!  Totally understand about you not coming on here and about wanting to get on with life.  I feel quite angry about that this morning!    After 2 m/cs, IVF and FET this year ... I feel I have wasted - yes WASTED - so much time on this!!    We wanted to take Sam to Disney in Paris and to Lapland this year and we just haven't been able to plan and now it is too late.  And I'm sick of it!  Sorry rant over ...  .  Lots of luck in January honey ... whatever happens to me - I'll keep popping on here to see how you are doing.     Have you taken Clexane before?  I am on it now and my tummy is black and blue!  But ... found a way to reduce bruising and help with pain ... put an ice cube to the area first.  Also press the needle right down so that it springs back by itself.  We didn't realise it did this at first and were pulling the needle out - which also added to the bruising.

Right - sorry for the long post

Will update you all tomorrow

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lee -    I have heard of people getting BFN on day before OTD and then BFP on test day - so it is still possible if you got you dates wrong.  Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Sarah - Sorry you are still feeling poorly.  Hope you feel better very soon.  

Sammee - Loads of luck for your next cycle.  

Hi CJ, Whippet, Snork - hope you are all well.

Emily was very excited about her first day of her playmobil advent calendar.  Thought she might be disappointed because it was just a tree today but she still carried it all the way to school this morning.  

Sue x


----------



## Siobhan1

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know I will be starting a new thread soon & amalgamating it with the long running 'hoping for another miracle' chat thread as this has now become a duplicate of the thread which has already been running. 
A place to chat for those looking to conceive a child when they have 1 or more children already whether cycling, ttc naturally or hoping to adopt you can all be in one place to provide the best support network.

Hope this doesn't upset anyone but as the moderator of this board it makes more sense to have one thread for everyone rather than seperate threads depending on where you are in your tx, especially since this thread has moved on so much & you are no longer all cycling at the same time.

Siobhan xx


----------



## CJ

Lee I really hope it was just too early, I'm not sure what tesco test are like for early testing but the 1st respones one should give you the right answer. Fingers crossed hunnie   

Hi Sammeee reat to see you back, it is good to get away from here sometimes to have a break. So pleased your stating in Jan, it's always been a great time of yr for me and tx. All my positives have been from Jan/Feb cycles. Fingers crossed for you, will be following you tx  

Hi Sarah, I was going to ask the smae question about living in a school     Sorry your still feeling poorly it's hard to get back your strength when your pg and have been ill.. Try not to worry about baby because your baby will be taking all the goodness etc that you have which maybe why your feeling so tried and poorly, baby's look after number one I was told when I was poorly with the twins   

Hi Sue , ah thats so sweet about your DD, you have reminded me  that the boys haven't had their calanders thismorning. Is DD really excited about xmas? My boys are, they are putting up the decs tonight.

Hi Snorkmaiden and Wippet, hope your pg are going well x

I have to say I will miss our little thread   I find it so hard to keep up with everyone on the bigger threads, I've got to know everyone on here passed tx and its nice as it's easy to offer advice and keep up with you all and what your doing. Its a shame it has to go .

CJ x


----------



## Siobhan1

CJ said:


> I have to say I will miss our little thread  I find it so hard to keep up with everyone on the bigger threads, I've got to know everyone on here passed tx and its nice as it's easy to offer advice and keep up with you all and what your doing. Its a shame it has to go .
> 
> CJ x


Hi,

Another miracle is not a busier thread, it is currently less busy than this one & some members post on both and it is really a duplication which I should have moved across in the early days. However now this thread is knocking on 50 pages rather than start 2 news threads which are both support threads for those ttc another miracle I am putting them together.
x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi Siobhan,

The Another Miracle thread has an established group of FFs who keep in touch on that thread.  We are another group of FFs who stay in touch generally ... but we also use this thread when we are going through a TX (like me at the moment).  I feel like this is forcing 2 groups together ... and I think it will be harder to keep up with everyone on the bigger thread.  For example, I avoid the 2WW one ... because there are just so many entries!

I think this will be a real shame ...  

Lee


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks for all your kind messages everyone.  I'm really not hopeful now ... got typical AF type pains now    

Will log on tomorrow - to let you all know

Lee xx


----------



## Sammeee

Lee.... Just wanted to wish you look for today.... I'm     like mad for ya!! X

Siobhan.. I would also like to say that i feel im being forced onto another thread that is already longstanding with everyone knowing eachother like on here, i find it difficult enough to keep up on here, let alone a busier board, unfortunately, i feel it may split the close group we have established, so be beneficial to no-one in the long run. Sorry, but thats what i think!

Hiya to everyone else XX


----------



## leppyloo

BFN ...    

Had a good cry this morning and was quite low so took the day off.  But keeping myself busy with other tasks around the house - so not too bad at the moment.  Am hoping to be so exhausted by this evening that I will sleep past 4am - not done that for over a week.

Just got my first 'don't forget you have one miracle' comment from a friend!  Really annoyed me ... seething!  Particuarly when she has just had a baby after trying for 2 months!      Was gonna reply back and tell her how unhelpful that comment was - but DH said to leave it ... she won't have a clue how annoying it is.  But I swear if I get one more comment like that - gonna have it out!  

Lee x


----------



## CJ

Lee I'm so sorry hun, like Sammeee I still had everything crossed. Theres no fairness with this ivf stuff. What an unhelp friend too, thats not want you want to hear. Of course your grateful for Sam but that doesn't mean you can't feel sad and angry this is about this cycle not working. It still hurts like hell to get a negative   Glad you took the day off works the last place you want to be when your feeling so sad.  

CJ x


----------



## Rah

Lee........God it's so Yuck. My DF got BFN today too.....3rd cycle, no babies. I now know a BFN is no easier when you already have a child, I can kinda see why people think it should console you, but all it does is make your blood boil. People said same when I lost the twin, oooh you've still got one, like suddenly they think you won't hurt anymore.

You gave your frosty a chance, and the odds on 1 frosty are not the best are they. Sadly you still have the anxiety of miscarriages too. I sooooooo hope that you have the tests done in the new year and can rev yourself up again, but for now, eat chocolate, watch Love Actually or The Holiday and enjoy lots of pre Christmas excitement with your gorgeous Sam. Who knows, a mulled wine induced moment of intimacy may just have the desired effect.

Sending you a huge hug, and shedding a tear for the hope lost today  

Take care hun


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks CJ and Sarah ... all the house move stuff is keeping me busy ... which is probably for the best ... but means we can't settle down and enjoy Xmas stuff yet ... we might not be getting a tree until Xmas Eve at this rate!  

Still waiting for the clinic to call me back about this cycle ... I mean AF hasn't actually arrived - I just got a neg HPT.  They have resource issues and have been really crap this time!

Anyway ... better get on

Lee xx


----------



## Sammeee

Oh Lee.....    ... Im so sorry, its sh*t, no words can describe how seeing that BFN feels. Take some time out, though sounds like you have your hands full, for me i think keeping busy helps, but take some me time also, you have just been throu a lot and not got the outcome you desired, u need to be pampered!! ..

As for your friend, well i think we have all had comments like that from a friend, i for one havent really spoken to my best friend of 27yrs because of the insensitive and uncaring remarks ive had from her over my fails, its a shame but im still annoyed with her, but i do beleive some people dont do it on purpose, they have no idea of the emotional ups and downs of this, or just what this tx entails, fortunately, thats why we all have each other on this thread!!...
Look after yourself chick!!  

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee         So sorry.  I am sorry that your friend said that to you.  I hate that too - it makes us sound like we are ungrateful or greedy or something.  I am sure she had the best intentions though.  People really don't understand unless they have been there.  Take care and huge hugs. xx


----------



## leppyloo

Thanks Sue and Sammeee ... I almost replied to her text to say - let's see how you feel if you struggle to have another one (she is planning to try again next year) ... but I just left it - no reply at all.  

Anyway just signed back on to let you all know that my consultant has asked me to continue with my drugs and to test again on Friday.    I can kind of see the logic - I have had no spotting / bleeding at all.  But it might have been kinder all round if they just did a blood test instead of getting my hopes up for another 2 days ... the Cyclogest is probably delaying AF.  The problem is that there are no medical staff available to deal with me ... apparently they had to call the consultant out of a management meeting!    Ok ... so I'm going to assume it is all over and this is just to make sure ... but better not have a glass of wine just yet ... 

Lee xx


----------



## whippet

Awe Lee so hoping things still may work out for you. Surely there is someone to take your blood cause I agree its cruel to make you hang on another 2 days. Would your gp not do a blood test for you? If you stayed closer to me honey I would have taken your blood for you no problem. Keeping everything crossed for you honey  .

whippet x


----------



## leppyloo

Another BFN this morning.  Was not surprised.  Consultant wants me to stop the Progesterone now but continue with the other drugs.  That bloody heparin!!     Then if no AF by next Wednesday - he will do a blood test.  But I suspect AF will arrive over the weekend.

Feeling ok - had all the sad feelings on Monday - Wednesday.  Just tired today and up and down due to the drugs.  Can't wait to get them out of my system!      Not sure where to go from here - so sick of TTC, IVF etc!  
Seriously thinking about moving onto adoption but DH thinks we should try IVF again if we can afford it.  The next step really is consolidation ... once we move house and settle - I will ask to be referred to a new consultant and will have a chat about everything that has happened so far ... and where we should go from here.  I have an appointment in Jan with a recurrent miscarriage clinic in Liverpool - but I will have already moved to Swansea ... so will have to cancel that - really shame - but not travelling 4 hours for a 30 minute consultation!  

Anyway - thank you all for your support over the last week.  

Lee xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Lee -


----------



## whippet

Lee so sorry honey was really hoping it was going to be a good result today     

whippet x


----------



## CJ

I'm so sorry Lee I really am, I hope you do find the strength and money to try again because I think that the changes you made to tx this time would benefit you on a fresh cycle.Also is it poss to get another apt for a recurrent m/c unit nearer to where your moving ?  Have a break and get yourself settled and then see, if your moving I guess you'll go to a news clinic? Sometimes a change is as good as a rest they say. It's so hard to keep going but if you do will all be here right behind you . Take care   xx


----------



## Sammeee

Oh Lee,....Im so sorry,     !!... 
Sounds like you have a real lot on your plate at the moment, and at this time of year also, please try to make a little time for yourself. you need it!
My good friend is going throught he adoption process at the moment, she has a son by ivf, and 2 SB, late on, poor thing!.. she was saying the other day how much the adoption process takes over your life ( she is nearly at panel )... ivf is a roller coaster as we all now, but be prepared, adoption is another roller coaster, and in my (and friends ) opinion, with a lot more ups and downs but of a different nature...

Im loving being able to go through it all with my friend, and really cannot wait for the outcome for her because so far her and her hubby have been on this particular ride for 18 months now!, Anyway im waffling as per usual!!..

Take care chick XX


----------



## Siobhan1

New thread this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219626.0


----------

